# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Linjan 9 jatkaminen Ilmalaan ja Merikadulle

## Jusa

Helsingin Sanomien to kolummin perusteella Eteläisten kaupunginosan asukkaat ovat ihmeissään kun bussi 17 vietiin heiltä, eikä 9 tullutkaan rantaan asti palvelemaan heitä keskustaan menijöinä. No lehti muistuttaa, että pieni kaupunginosan salaseura vastusti hanketta ja nyt ollaan tässä tilassa. Lehti kehoittaakin asukkaita alkaa vaatimaan ratiovaunulinjan jatkamista alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaisesti, eikä tyytyä tynkä ysiin.

No sama tilannehan on tietysti linjan pohjoispäässäkin, olisihan se ollut täydellinen mikäli olisi jatkunut Ilmalaan asti, olisi palvelut Arenaakin.
Olisikohan Erottajan silmukkaa tarvinnutkaan rakentaa niin massiiviseksi, mikäli Merikadulle olisi tehty ihan oikea päättäri. 
Mitä sitten Munkkisaaren tienoo myöhemmin, voisiko 9 käydä siellä asti kääntymässä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin Sanomien to kolummin perusteella Eteläisten kaupunginosan asukkaat ovat ihmeissään kun bussi 17 vietiin heiltä, eikä 9 tullutkaan rantaan asti palvelemaan heitä keskustaan menijöinä. No lehti muistuttaa, että pieni kaupunginosan salaseura vastusti hanketta ja nyt ollaan tässä tilassa. Lehti kehoittaakin asukkaita alkaa vaatimaan ratiovaunulinjan jatkamista alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaisesti, eikä tyytyä tynkä ysiin.
> 
> No sama tilannehan on tietysti linjan pohjoispäässäkin, olisihan se ollut täydellinen mikäli olisi jatkunut Ilmalaan asti, olisi palvelut Arenaakin.
> Olisikohan Erottajan silmukkaa tarvinnutkaan rakentaa niin massiiviseksi, mikäli Merikadulle olisi tehty ihan oikea päättäri. 
> Mitä sitten Munkkisaaren tienoo myöhemmin, voisiko 9 käydä siellä asti kääntymässä.


Kun Ysi on nyt saatu onnistuneesti avattua ja ensimmäinen vaihe on käytössä, lienee perusteltua perustaa uusi ketju pohtimaan sen jatkoa.

Enpä meinanut uskoa silmiäni torstaiaamuna, kun HS:n Kimmo Oksanen kertoi, että HKL alkaisi ajaa Ysin jatkoa Merikadulle. Muistan hyvin, miten jlk:n esityslistassa jossain kohtaa todettiin, että kun ysiä ei nyt viedä sinne, niin ei viedä sitten jatkossakaan, kosa tällainen lyhyt jatke ei itsessään ole kannattava.

Epäilin, että Oksanen oli pannut vähän omiaan siihen kolumniinsa, mutta ei näin ei ilmeisesti ollut. Hän pyrkii palaamaan asiaan lähiaikoina uutisen muodossa. Olen itse sitä mieltä, että jatko ainakin Tehtaankadulle asti olisi kovasti tarpeen. Jos rata jatkuu vain Tehtaankadulle, niin siitä on helppo aikanaan jatkaa nykyisiä raiteita pitkin länteen ja Hernesaareen asti.

Pohjoispäässäkin tapahtuu. HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja kertoi 8.8.08 pitämässään puheessa Ysin avajaisissa, että Ilmalan jatkon käyttöönotto tapahtuisi vuonna 2012. Toivonpa tosiaan, että Radiokadulle saadaan omat ratikkakaistat!

----------


## 339-DF

Vielä unohtui sanoa tuosta Merikadun-jatkeesta, että alueen asukasjärjestö Eteläiset kaupunginosat ry on sitä kyllä kovasti kannattanut. Tuo "asukkaiden vastustus" on kuulemma ollut lähinnä yksittäisen, vetovoimaisen asukkaan agitoimaa toimintaa, johon sitten kerääntyi ympärille enemmänkin paikallista väkeä.

Kun HKL:ssä nyt on tahtoa Ysin jatkamiseksi, siellä varmaan löydetään keinot pidentää linjaa ilman että parkkipaikkoja vähennetään. Tuon huolen kyllä sinänsä ymmärrän, sillä alueella on kova pula p-paikoista.

Mitenkäs olisi tällainen: kun ysi jatkuu etelään, ei Kirurgin silmukkaa enää tarvita. Tarkk'ampujankadulta voisi purkaa kiskot ja pysäkkikorokkeen pois (koroke leventää jalkakäytävän tuplalevyiseksi) ja käyttää tila vinopysäköintiruutuihin. Kadulle mahtuisi edelleen toisen reunan pysäköinti sekä yksisuuntainen liikenne.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Miksi muuten ysiä ei aikanaan laitettu ajamaan Bulevardia ja siitä 3:n ja 1A:n reittiä Telakkakadulle?

----------


## juhanahi

Minkäslaisia suunnitelmia tuosta 9:n eteläpään jatkosta muuten on varsinaisesti tehty? Kaksisuuntainen raitioliikennehän sopii Korkeavuorenkadulle varsin huonosti, joten onko tarkoituksena ollut, että toiseen suuntaan ajettaisiin esim. Kasarmikatua? Entä onko numerotietoa Korkeavuorenkadun/Kasarmikadun mäkien haastavuudesta? Jos Simonkadulla on haastava mäki, ei Korkeavuorenkatu ainakaan äkkiseltään helpommalta paikalta vaikuta. Mitenköhän kaltevuus vertautuu esim Porthaninkatuun?

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaksisuuntainen raitioliikennehän sopii Korkeavuorenkadulle varsin huonosti, joten onko tarkoituksena ollut, että toiseen suuntaan ajettaisiin esim. Kasarmikatua?


Molempia vaihtoehtoja ehdotettiin silloin, kun asukkaat alkoivat vastustaa ysin eteläpäätä. Samoin eteläisen päättärin sijainnista oli eri vaihtoehtoja (ainakin kääntyminen jo Tehtaankadulla oli yksi vaihtoehto).

----------


## Tuomask

Kimmo Oksasen kolumni löi tosiaan ällikällä, kun hän kirjoitti HKL:n yrittävän uudestaan ysiä Merikadulle. Mutta kai se on uskottava, kun joukkoliikennelautakunnan ensi viikon esityslistakin niin antaa ymmärtää. Mahtava juttu, varsinkin kun vielä viikko sitten ysin avajaispuheista sain sen käsityksen, että eteläpään jatko on haudattu nyt varsin pitkäksi aikaa. Toivottavasti hanke tällä kertaa etenisi.




> Mikäli raitiolinjan 9 jatkamiseksi Merikadulle asti jatkossa kuitenkin löydetään kokonaisuutena hyvä ratkaisu, paranevat Merikadun alueen yhteydet Mannerheimintielle, Rautatientorille ja Kallion suuntaan entisestään. Liikennelaitos tulee toimimaan aktiivisesti raitiolinjan jatkamiseksi Merikadulle asti.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tällä kerralla onkin syytä toimia mm. nykyisen Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain hengessä vuorovaikutuksessa asukkaiden kanssa toisin kuin viimeksi. Edelliseltä kerralta minulle jäi sellainen maku, että vastustus oli parin äänekkään automiehen puuhaa, jossa he puhuivat muka kaikkien asukkaiden suulla. Mutta toisaalta kaupungin puolesta tehtiin sellaisia esityksiä, joista voi sanoa jo ennalta, että ne herättävät vastustusta. Joten voi kysyä, haluttiinko koko hankkeen oikeasti ollenkaan toteutuvan.

Kolisevat Variotramit eivät myöskään olleet asialle eduksi. Eira on täynnä vanhoja taloja ja katujen alla on ties mitä tärinää välittävää maa-ainesta. Laipoilla ajo vaihteissa ja kiskon kiinnittäminen suoraan kaikupohjana toimivaan betonilaattaan eivät lupaa hyvää. Ei myöskään "palakiskorata" jossa on jyrkät kaarteet ilman siirtymäkaarretta niin, että varmasti kirskuu ja vinkuu. Kun seisoin sunnuntaina 10.8. Aleksis Kiven kadun ja Flemarin risteyksessä, kuulin hyvin, kun Hesarin ja Flemarin risteyksessä meni ratikka. Ei tietenkään lupaa hyvää.

Antero

----------


## Jusa

Mielestäni samassa yhteydessä pitäisi selvittää koko alueen ratikkatarpeet.
Minulta on varmaan mennyt ohi Hernesaaren alueen suunnitelma, vai oliko alue ajateltu busseilla liikennöitäväksi, ei kai. Sähköllä kiitos.
Mikäli rataa jatlketaan Merikadulle, niin eipä siitä enää olisi pitkäkään matka Hernesaareen.
Samoin telakkakadulta kiskotus Munkkisaaren katua pitkin.
Kaikkihan nämä vaikuttavat toisiinsa, mikä on ysin tulevaisuus. Mikä on 1A,n tulevaisuus, miksi 1A ei voisi olla varsinainen ykkönen ja sitä jatkettaisiin Hernesaareen.

----------


## Antero Alku

Hernesaari tullaan hoitamaan ratikalla. Yksityiskohtaisia ratkaisuja siitä miten, ei ole vielä olemassa. Kun 1:n ja 9:n reitit ovat aika lailla erilaiset, on perusteluta harkita sitä, että molempien päätepysäkit olisivat Hernesaaressa. Sillä parannetaan Hernesaaren palvelua sekä määrällisesti että laadulliseti. Tupla vuoromäärä ja monipuolisempi alueellinen tarjonta.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Hernesaari tullaan hoitamaan ratikalla. Yksityiskohtaisia ratkaisuja siitä miten, ei ole vielä olemassa. Kun 1:n ja 9:n reitit ovat aika lailla erilaiset, on perusteluta harkita sitä, että molempien päätepysäkit olisivat Hernesaaressa. Sillä parannetaan Hernesaaren palvelua sekä määrällisesti että laadulliseti. Tupla vuoromäärä ja monipuolisempi alueellinen tarjonta.


Hyvä idea. Hernesaaresta (ja samalla Punavuoren isosta osasta) ei ole tällä hetkellä lainkaan joukkoliikenneyhteyttä rautatieasemalle, ainoastaan Kamppiin ja Esplanadille. Miten paikalliset pärjäävät pitkien kävelyiden kanssa? Kyllä keskustan alueelta pitäisi päästä joka paikasta rautatieasemalle ilman pitkiä kävelyitä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi muuten ysiä ei aikanaan laitettu ajamaan Bulevardia ja siitä 3:n ja 1A:n reittiä Telakkakadulle?


Kyllä sitäkin vaihtoehtoa tutkittiin. Se olisi ollut liian päällekkäinen kolmosen kanssa. KSV olisi halunnut "avata" kolmoset siten kuten ne ajavat tänä viikonloppuna poikkeusreittiä. Jlk päätti kuitenkin erikseen, että kolmosen reittiä ei sovi muuttaa.

Mun mielestä päällekkäisyydestä olisi tässä enemmän hyötyä kuin haittaa. Kun 3 ja 9 kulkisivat Eiran sairaalalta Hesarille (käytännössä Alppilaan asti, pysäkit korttelin päässä toisistaan) samaa reittiä, muodostuisi tälle runko-osuudelle erinomainen (ja tahdistettu) tiheä vuoroväli.

----------


## 339-DF

> Molempia vaihtoehtoja ehdotettiin silloin, kun asukkaat alkoivat vastustaa ysin eteläpäätä. Samoin eteläisen päättärin sijainnista oli eri vaihtoehtoja (ainakin kääntyminen jo Tehtaankadulla oli yksi vaihtoehto).


Raitiossa 4/2006 on kerrottu tarkasti Ysin syntyhistoriasta, myös näistä eteläisistä vaihtoehdoista. Lainaan itseäni sieltä:




> Kun ysin suunnitelmia alettiin esitellä linjan vaikutusalueen asukkaille ja yrittäjille, kohtasi raitiolinja vastustusta varsinkin Ullanlinnassa. Korkeavuorenkatua pidettiin liian kapeana, ja raitiolinjan aiheuttama pysäköintipaikkojen väheneminen koettiin vakavana haittana. Tämän vuoksi HKL ja kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto (KSV) tutkivat vuoden 2001 aikana useita vaihtoehtoisia linjauksia. Etelässä pohdittiin neljää eri reittivaihtoehtoa. Vaihtoehto Kapteeninkatu oli alkuperäinen linjaus, jossa reitti kulki kaksisuuntaisena Korkeavuorenkadulla ja päätepiste oli Kapteeninpuistikossa. Vaihtoehto Pursimiehenkadussa reitti kulki Erottajalta Bulevardin ja Fredrikinkadun olemassa olevia raiteita pitkin linjan 1A päätepysäkille, eikä etelässä olisi rakennettu uutta rataa. Vaihtoehto Merikadussa linja olisi tehnyt suuren yksisuuntaisen lenkin välillä Korkeavuorenkatu - Merikatu - Kasarmikatu. Tässä vaihtoehdossa pysäköintipaikkojen määrä ei olisi vähentynyt. Lisäksi oli esillä ns. minivaihtoehto, jossa linja 9 olisi kääntynyt jo Erottajan silmukassa.

----------


## Jusa

> Vaihtoehto Merikadussa linja olisi tehnyt suuren yksisuuntaisen lenkin välillä Korkeavuorenkatu - Merikatu - Kasarmikatu.


Varmaan tuo vaihtoehto "Merikatu" olisi järkevin, palvelisi parhaiten alueen tarpeita.
Myös sitä olisi helppo laajentaa Hernesaaren suuntaan.

Kirran lenkki jäisi tarpeettomaksi ja "kypä" käyttäisi Yrjönkadun silmukkaa.

----------


## Kolli

Eikö parasta olisi, että 10 palvelisi edelleen kuten nykyäänkin ja ysi pitenisi?
Tai toistepäin, eli kymppi rantaan ja ysi Tarkk'ampujankadulle?
Eihän kymppiä kannata heikentää lyhentämällä sitä!

----------


## Taivaankumma

> Kun 3 ja 9 kulkisivat Eiran sairaalalta Hesarille (käytännössä Alppilaan asti, pysäkit korttelin päässä toisistaan) samaa reittiä, muodostuisi tälle runko-osuudelle erinomainen (ja tahdistettu) tiheä vuoroväli.


Tämähän vaatisi tietysti sitä että linjat tahdistettaisiin. Tällä hetkellähän 3 ja 9 kulkevat ainakin ruuhka-aikaan noin 30 sekunnin välein mikä ei kovin fiksulta tunnu.

----------


## petteri

Hyvä, että linja 9 jatko on taas tulossa asialistalle. 

Linjaus Erottajankatu - Korkeavuorenkatu - Kapteeninkatu -Merikatu-Eiranranta vaikuttaisi ihan mahdolliselta. Myöhemmin päätepysäkin voisi sitten jatkaa Hernesaareen.

----------


## teme

Kiskot tuonne tarvitaan, mutta linjasta olen vähän sitä mieltä että se voisi olla joku Laajasalon linjoista.

----------


## teme

Toinen juttu liittyen tuohon Hernesaareen, onko se ihan mahdoton ajatus käyttää ainakin jossain vaihtoehdoissa ollutta kävelysiltaa Jätkäsaareen?

----------


## petteri

> Toinen juttu liittyen tuohon Hernesaareen, onko se ihan mahdoton ajatus käyttää ainakin jossain vaihtoehdoissa ollutta kävelysiltaa Jätkäsaareen?


Jos niin kauan kuin matkustajalaivat kulkevat vilkkaasti Länsiterminaaliin, on ratikkasillan rakentaminen Hernesaaren ja Jätkäsaaren välille hyvin haastavaa. Kääntösiltaa jouduttaisiin aukomaan turhan usein. Tunnelikin jouduttaisiin rakentamaan aika syvälle ja kalliisti.

Lossitkin on toki keksitty. Mutta lossi voi olla kuitenkin hidas ja laivat sotkevat yhä aikatauluja. Toki jotain nosturi-hissi + silta virityksiäkin voi Hernesaaren ja Jätkäsaaren välille ideoida.

----------


## teme

> Jos niin kauan kuin matkustajalaivat kulkevat vilkkaasti Länsiterminaaliin, on ratikkasillan rakentaminen Hernesaaren ja Jätkäsaaren välille hyvin haastavaa. Kääntösiltaa jouduttaisiin aukomaan turhan usein. Tunnelikin jouduttaisiin rakentamaan aika syvälle ja kalliisti.


Muistaakseni niissä Hernesaaren kaavoissa on vilahdellut optiona silta Länsiterminaalin pohjoispuolella eli Hernesaaren tyvessä, jolloin sitä ei ilmeisesti tarvitsisi niin paljoa nostella.

----------


## Kaid

Helsingin Sanomissa oli tänään varsin laaja artikkeli Ysin jatkosta Merikadulle: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135238746607. (Ainakin minulle) uutena tietona kerrotaan, että tilan säästämiseksi Korkeavuorenkadun kiskot limitettäisiin osalta matkaa.

Artikkelin nettiversiosta puuttuu (ei välttämättä valitettavasti) paperiversiossa olleen asukkaiden haastattelut, joissa mm. yksi naisihminen kertoo ratikan pitävän niin kovaa meteliä, ettei Korkeavuorenkadun kahviloiden terasseilla kuulisi enää jutella...

----------


## ess

> Helsingin Sanomissa oli tänään varsin laaja artikkeli Ysin jatkosta Merikadulle: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135238746607. (Ainakin minulle) uutena tietona kerrotaan, että tilan säästämiseksi Korkeavuorenkadun kiskot limitettäisiin osalta matkaa.


Vaikuttaa aika typerältä. Rakennettakoon toisen suunnan kiskot sitten Kasarmikadulle.




> Artikkelin nettiversiosta puuttuu (ei välttämättä valitettavasti) paperiversiossa olleen asukkaiden haastattelut, joissa mm. yksi naisihminen kertoo ratikan pitävän niin kovaa meteliä, ettei Korkeavuorenkadun kahviloiden terasseilla kuulisi enää jutella...


Kummasti Ekbergilläkin porukkaa riittää, vaikka juuri kahvilan kohdalla on vaihde. Sen sijaan minä en ainakaan viihtyisi Espan kahviloissa kun siinä autot tupruttelevat pakokaasujaan suoraan nenän edessä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaikuttaa aika typerältä. Rakennettakoon toisen suunnan kiskot sitten Kasarmikadulle.
> 
> Kummasti Ekbergilläkin porukkaa riittää, vaikka juuri kahvilan kohdalla on vaihde. Sen sijaan minä en ainakaan viihtyisi Espan kahviloissa kun siinä autot tupruttelevat pakokaasujaan suoraan nenän edessä.


Jos se Korkeavuorenkatu on niin vaikea paikka, niin voisihan se ysi kulkea Erottajalta Laivurinrinnettä pitkin Viiskulmalle ja jatkaa kolmosen kiskolla Tehtaankadulle, jonka se ylittäisi ja seuraisi bussi 14 reittiä Merikadulle.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Jos se Korkeavuorenkatu on niin vaikea paikka, niin voisihan se ysi kulkea Erottajalta Laivurinrinnettä pitkin Viiskulmalle ja jatkaa kolmosen kiskolla Tehtaankadulle, jonka se ylittäisi ja seuraisi bussi 14 reittiä Merikadulle.


Minusta Ratakatu - Laivurinrinne tai Iso-Roobertinkatu on kyllä potentiaalinen linja ratikalle. Mutta se palvelee lähinnä eteläistä Punavuorta, ei niinkään Ullanlinnaa.

Ei Korkeavuorenkatu - Kapteeninkatu minusta ole niin kapea, ettei sille ratikkaa voisi laittaa. Reitti Korkeavuorenkatu - Kapteeninkatu - Merikatu - Eiranranta - (Hernesaari) on hyvin luonteva ja nopea.

Mutta jonkin linjan(10?) voisi ysin käynnistymisen jälkeen uudelleen reitittää vaikka linjalle Iso-Roobertinkatu - Freda - Pursimiehenkatu - Munkkisaari (-Hernesaari)

Kolmosen voisi myös siirtää kulkemaan Kampin kautta rakentamalla kiskot Fredalle Bulevardin ja Urho Kekkosen kadun välille. 

Ja kun rakennetaan lisäksi kiskot Topeliuksenkadulle ja Haartmaninkadulle, niin 14B:tä mukaileva linjauskin saadaan raiteille. Hernesaari - Tehtaankatu - Freda - Arkadiankatu - Runeberginkatu  -  Haartmaninkatu - Munkkiniemi olisi aika helposti toteutettavissa.

Noilla muutoksilla 14, 14B ja 16 voidaan sitten lopettaa ja Bulevardin eteläpuolesta saadaan bussivapaa alue.  

Joillekin noista ratikkalinjoista voisi tulevaisuudessa olla jopa mahdollinen yhteys siltaa pitkin Jätkäsaareen, jos se vaan onnistuu.

----------


## Jusa

Linja 3 kulki aikoinaan Iso-Robaa pitkin, mutta sitten katu muutettiin kävelykaduksi ja reitti muuttui nykyiseksi. Tuskin sinne kiskoja uudelleen huolitaan.

----------


## 339-DF

HS:n artikkeli tänään oli oikein mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Ilmeisesti virastojen tahto ysin jatkamiseksi on ihan aitoa. Kuitenkin ihmettelen ajatusta limitetyistä raiteista Korkeavuorenkadulla. Mikonkadulla tuo vielä toimii, kun kadulla ei ole mitään muuta liikennettä. Mutta jos Korkeavuorenkadulle jää myös autoliikenne, on se sitten yhden- tai kahdensuuntainen, niin miten autot ja ratikat voivat kohdata? Tukkoiselta vaikuttaa.

Jos ratikan pitää kulkea kahteen suuntaan juuri Korkeavuorenkatua, niin en näe kovin monia toimivia vaihtoehtoja. Yksinkertaisin olisi Fredan tapainen järjestely, jossa pysäköinti sallitaan kadun toisessa reunassa ja raitiovaunu kulkee kahteen suuntaan toisessa reunassa. Autoliikennekin voinee olla 2-suuntaista, toisin kuin Fredalla.

Menetettyjen p-paikkojen vastapainoksi linjasto suunniteltaisiin niin, että Kirran silmukasta voitaisiin luopua. Kun rata ja päätepysäkkilaituri puretaan, saadaan niiden tilalle Tarkk'ampujankadulle reilusti vinopysäköintipaikkoja. Samoin Kasarmikadulle saadaan kadunvarsipaikkoja puretun radan paikalle. Eivätköhän nämä korvaa Korkeavuodenkadun paikat aivan hyvin.

----------


## Albert

> Jos ratikan pitää kulkea kahteen suuntaan juuri Korkeavuorenkatua, niin en näe kovin monia toimivia vaihtoehtoja. Yksinkertaisin olisi Fredan tapainen järjestely, jossa pysäköinti sallitaan kadun toisessa reunassa ja raitiovaunu kulkee kahteen suuntaan toisessa reunassa. Autoliikennekin voinee olla 2-suuntaista, toisin kuin Fredalla.


Eipä tosiaan taida limitys keskellä katua onnistua tuolla.
Limitys toiseen reunaan, niin jää autoille tilaa pörrätä. Voisi tehdä vaikka raitiovaunukaistaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Limitys toiseen reunaan, niin jää autoille tilaa pörrätä. Voisi tehdä vaikka raitiovaunukaistaksi.


Sitä mäkin mietin, mutta sitten menetetään kuitenkin ne parkkipaikat. Ja jos ne joka tapauksessa menetetään, niin mielestäni on sujuvampaa, että ratikoita ei limitetä, vaikka ne sitten kulkisivatkin autojen kanssa samalla kaistalla. Eli limitetty ratikkakaista olisi huonompi juttu kuin molemmat suunnat erikseen, mutta autokaistoilla.

Tämä sen tähden, että meidän liikennöintiolosuhteissa ei voida aikataulujen keinoin varmistaa, etteivät vaunut kohtaa juuri tuolla limitetyllä osuudella. Niin kauan kuin liikenneolot ovat mitä ovat, niin vaunut saattavat kohdata toisensa ihan missä sattuu, ja sitten on odotettavissa lisää viivästyksiä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta jos Korkeavuorenkadulle jää myös autoliikenne, on se sitten yhden- tai kahdensuuntainen, niin miten autot ja ratikat voivat kohdata?


Niin kuin autoliikennekin toimii siellä nyt: vastaantulija odottaa edellisessä risteyksessä, että katu vapautuu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin kuin autoliikennekin toimii siellä nyt: vastaantulija odottaa edellisessä risteyksessä, että katu vapautuu.


Niin. Kyllähän siinä kaksi henkilöautoa mahtuu kohtaamaan.

Se on tietysti hyvä, että bussit jäävät kadulta pois, koska ne vievät leveyssuunnassa ratikkaakin enemmän tilaa. Mutta jäävätkö autot oikeasti odottamaan, että ratikka pääsee läpi, se onkin jo toinen juttu.

Pidätkö itse tuota limitysratkaisua toteuttamiskelpoisena?

----------


## kuukanko

> Pidätkö itse tuota limitysratkaisua toteuttamiskelpoisena?


En keksi, miksei se olisi toteuttamiskelpoinen, mutta vierastan kyllä limitysratkaisuja ihan sen takia, että niistä aiheutuu ylimääräistä viivettä.

Itse olisin kuvitellut, että kun Etelä-Helsingissä nyt tavallisetkin kansalaiset huomasivat suoran bussilinjan Rautatieasemalle kadonneen, olisi ilmapiiri ollut valmis jopa parkkipaikkojen vähentämiseen, eikä limitysratkaisua olisi tarvinnut pistää pöytään ainakaan vielä heti kättelyssä.

----------


## Albert

> Tämä sen tähden, että meidän liikennöintiolosuhteissa ei voida aikataulujen keinoin varmistaa, etteivät vaunut kohtaa juuri tuolla limitetyllä osuudella. Niin kauan kuin liikenneolot ovat mitä ovat, niin vaunut saattavat kohdata toisensa ihan missä sattuu, ja sitten on odotettavissa lisää viivästyksiä.


Mistä nämä meidän olosuhteemme ovat kiinni; liikennevaloetuuksistako vai "aikataulusuunnittelusta"?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistä nämä meidän olosuhteemme ovat kiinni; liikennevaloetuuksistako vai "aikataulusuunnittelusta"?


Molemmista noista ja lisäksi muistakin tekijöistä, mm. omien kaistojen puutteesta ja kuljettajarahastuksesta.

----------


## 339-DF

> En keksi, miksei se olisi toteuttamiskelpoinen, mutta vierastan kyllä limitysratkaisuja ihan sen takia, että niistä aiheutuu ylimääräistä viivettä.


Samaa mieltä. Tosin limitetty ratikka on parempi kuin ei ratikkaa ollenkaan.




> Itse olisin kuvitellut, että kun Etelä-Helsingissä nyt tavallisetkin kansalaiset huomasivat suoran bussilinjan Rautatieasemalle kadonneen, olisi ilmapiiri ollut valmis jopa parkkipaikkojen vähentämiseen, eikä limitysratkaisua olisi tarvinnut pistää pöytään ainakaan vielä heti kättelyssä.


Juuri näin. Ja mun mielestä kannattaisi tosiaan miettiä sitä Tarkk'ampujankadun vinopysäköintiä. Kun Korkeavuorenkatua menee läpiajava ratikka, niin ei sitä Kirran silmukkaa enää tarvita.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mistä nämä meidän olosuhteemme ovat kiinni; liikennevaloetuuksistako vai "aikataulusuunnittelusta"?


Mä tarkoitin tässä muuta kuin aikataulusuunnittelua. Eli kun liikennevaloetuudet ovat heikot, omia kaistoja ei ole, kuljettaja rahastaa ja korkeisiin vaunuihin otetaan erityisryhmien matkustajia, niin sellaista gurua ei olekaan, joka pystyisi näissä olosuhteissa tekemään täysin pitäviä aikatauluja ja suunnittelemaan niitä niin, että kohtaamiset tapahtuva jossain muualla kuin limitellyllä osuudella.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Tämähän vaatisi tietysti sitä että linjat tahdistettaisiin. Tällä hetkellähän 3 ja 9 kulkevat ainakin ruuhka-aikaan noin 30 sekunnin välein mikä ei kovin fiksulta tunnu.


Ysin lähdöt Kolmikulmasta Pasilan suuntaan on pyritty tahdistamaan 3B:n aikataulun kanssa, jottei peräkkäinajoa esiintyisi. Ongelma on siinä, että kolmosen ajoajat ovat kulloisenkin liikennetilanteen mukaan mitä sattuu, joten parin minuutin heitto saa hienon suunnitelman vesittymään. 

Eteläisen Helsingin, Hernesaaren ja Jätkäsaaren raitiotiesuunnitelmista ja kehittämishankkeista on niin paljon erilaisia näkemyksiä ja visioita, että toimivimpaa kokonaisratkaisua pohtiessani pää menee lopulta sekaisin vaihtoehdoista. Jos rataa kuitenkin kympin päättäriltä kohti etelää jatketaan, näkisin lenkin Korkeavuorenkatu-Merikatu-Kasarmikatu fiksuimpana. Entäpä jos Korkeavuorenkatu etelään ja Kasarmikatu pohjoiseen muutettaisiin yksisuuntaisiksi Tehtaankadulle saakka ja poikkikadut olisivat kaksisuuntaisia? Radan voisi sijoittaa keskellä katua ja parkkitilat säilyisivät ennallaan. 

Mitenkäs muuten ysin reitti Itä-Pasilassa vedetään, kun linjaa jatketaan Ilmalaan? Eli kaksisuuntaistetaanko Asemapäällikönkatu ja ajetaan suoraan aseman kautta länteen vai kierrelläänkö jatkossakin messukeskuksen kautta? Ysin matkustajien jutustelua kuunnellessa monelle tuntuu olevan häiritsevää ajankulua rundi korttelin ympäri kun junalle olisi kiire.

----------


## Alf P.

Mielenkiintoista keskustelua. Onko suunnitelma 9:n jatkamisesta Kampin kautta Jätkäsaareen sitten muka haudattu kokonaan?

----------


## teme

> Mielenkiintoista keskustelua. Onko suunnitelma 9:n jatkamisesta Kampin kautta Jätkäsaareen sitten muka haudattu kokonaan?


Jos ysi menee Kamppiin, niin sitten se olisi kymppi joka noita kiskoja käyttäisi. Tai siirretään vaikka ykkönen kulkemaan Aleksin kautta. Varmaa on vain se, että jos ja kun nuo kiskot saadaan, niin tästäkin asiasta saadaan jonkinlainen myrsky vesilasissa aikaiseksi.

----------


## Alf P.

> Jos ysi menee Kamppiin, niin sitten se olisi kymppi joka noita kiskoja käyttäisi.


Kuulostaisi paljon järkevämmältä. Eikä mitään limitettyjä kiskoja, vaan meno rantaan Korkeavuorenkatua pitkin ja paluu Kasarmikatua pitkin. Tai sitten aikaisemmissa viesteissä ehdotettuja muutoksia katujen yksisuuntaistamisesta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos ysi menee Kamppiin, niin sitten se olisi kymppi joka noita kiskoja käyttäisi.


Kympille on taidettu väläytellä myös suunnitelmia Laajasalon suuntaan, mutta on vaikea tietysti uskoa, että se toteutuisi jos ysi menee Jätkään. Jätkäsaari-Laajasalo voisi joka tapauksessa olla toimiva, jolloin sekä ysi että kymppi saisivat jäädä eteläiseen kantakaupunkiin. Tosin nyt kun HKL-Suy:sta on saatu jonkinasteinen erävoitto sillä, että kymppiä ei lyhennettykään Erottajalle ja ysiä viety Kirralle sen vuoksi, että ysi siirtyy tulevaisuudessa Jätkään, on vaikeaa enää lähteä sitä palettia repimään auki. Mutta ehkä tärkein periaatteellinen päätös Jätkän suunnitelmissa oli kuitenkin rata Kampin kautta yleensäkin, jolle ysi oli vielä ennen Laajasalon suunnitelmia paras vaihtoehto.

----------


## petteri

Minulla on sellainen käsitys, että Helsingin raitiovaunulinjat saattavat mennä perusteellisesti uusiksi seuraavan 10-15 vuoden aikana. Jätkäsaaren, Hernesaaren, Kalasataman ja Laajasalon raitiotiet muuttavat linjastoa hyvin perusteellisesti. 

Minusta ainakin seuraavat muutospaineet ovat ilmassa:

1) Seiskojen lenkki katkeaa. Korvaajaksi tulee esimerkiksi linja 
(toinen pää on jossain) - keskusta - Mannerheimintie - Länsi-Pasila (- Messukeskus) sekä ysi

2) Ykkönen linjataan uudelleen (tai lopetetaan). 

3) Joku linja kulkee Kalasatamaan ja Hermanninrantaan

4) Laajasalon ja Jätkäsaaren ratikat tulevat raiteille

5) Kolmosen "pyhä" kahdeksikko on hyvin voimakkaassa paineessa. Heilurit ovat parempi liikennöintitapa. Kolmosten korvaaminen vaatii kyllä paljon linjamuutoksia. 

Kolmoset ja seiskat voisivat korvaantua esimerkiksi seuraavalla tavalla

Ysi Merikadulle
Uusi linja (Laajasalo -) Kruunuhaka - Kamppi - Töölö - Topeliuksenkatu - Munkkivuori (korvaa myös linjan 18) tai Nelonen Kamppi- Töölö - Topeliuksenkatu reitille
Uusi linja: Messukeskus -Länsi-Pasila - Keskusta -Kauppatori - Kapteeninpuistikko
Uusi linja: Hernesaari - Freda - Kamppi - Rautatieasema - Linjat - Sturenkatu - Eläintarha

----------


## Kaid

HS:ssä oli Ysin jatko -aihetta myös tänään. Mielipideosastolla oli aiheesta kolme eri kirjoitusta. Pisimmässä kirjoituksessa Etelä-Helsingin Vihreiden Anu Koskela ehdotti Korkeavuorenkadun muuttamista raitiokävelykaduksi. Perusteena Koskela esittää sinällään korrektisti aluen liikkeiden parempaa saavutettavuutta raitioteitse; lisäksi hän väittää kadunvarren paikkojen olevan nykyiselläänkin pääsiassa asukaspysäköinnin käytössä, mistä johtuen ne eivät sinällään hyödytä alueen kauppoja (mikä onkin mahdollisesti totta, en sinällään itse tunne asiaa). Koskela ei kuitenkaan esitä näiden pysäkointipaikkojen korvaamista millään tavalla, mikä tuskin nostaisi Ysin jatkon suosiota alueen asukkaiden joukossa.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Minusta ainakin seuraavat muutospaineet ovat ilmassa:
> 
> 1) Seiskojen lenkki katkeaa. Korvaajaksi tulee esimerkiksi linja 
> (toinen pää on jossain) - keskusta - Mannerheimintie - Länsi-Pasila (- Messukeskus) sekä ysi
> 
> 2) Ykkönen linjataan uudelleen (tai lopetetaan). 
> 
> 3) Joku linja kulkee Kalasatamaan ja Hermanninrantaan
> 
> ...


Kyllähän uudet reitit kivoja on, mutta ei toimivia vanhoja yhteyksiä kannata pelkän uudistusinnon nimissä tuhota. On sinänsä ihan sama, minkä numeroinen linja milläkin ratapätkällä kulkee, kunhan kulkee. Petterin visiossa näyttää Itä-Pasilan liikenne olevan pelkkää messumatkailua lännen suunnalta. Nykyisellään seiska tarjoaa suoran yhteyden Hämeentien-Mäkelänkadun suunnalta Itä- ja Länsi-Pasilaan sekä Taka-Töölöön. Se on myös kätevä vaihtoyhteys niille, jotka tulevat bussilla Tuusulantien suunnalta.

Samoin ykkösen tarjoama yhteys Mäkelänkadulta Brahiksen ja Kallion suuntaan, eteläisistä kaupunginosista puhumattakaan, on tosi kätevä. Vähän imagomarkkinointia, kunnollinen vuorotiheys, jokapäiväinen liikennöinti, pieni perusparannus Mäkelänkadun radalle - siinä lopettamista parempi vaihtoehto ykköselle. Moni Mäkelänkadun pysäkkien matkustaja kulkee nykyisin bussilla vain siksi, että se ainakin tulee vuorokaudenajasta ja viikonpäivästä riippumatta. Ykkönen (tai mikä linja sitten Käpylän radalla kulkisikin) voisi olla luotettava ja mukava runkoyhteys eikä pelkkä Käpylän ruuhkalinja. Omat kaistat on jo Käpylänaukiolta Kaisaniemeen asti, niiden kunnosta ja sujuvuudesta huolehtimalla saisi äkkiä aikaan "Mäkelän jokerin". Ysi hoitaa kyllä yhteyden Pasilasta Hakaniemeen, mutta myös Sörnäisten ja Pasilan välillä on tarvetta raitiovaunulle.

Ei rengaslinja eikä heiluri ole itseisarvo. Joissakin tilanteissa juuri rengaslinjalla saadaan aikaan sujuvimmat yhteydet rataverkolle. Eikös reittisuunnittelun tavoitteena pitäisi olla, että joka paikasta pääsisi joka paikkaan mahdollisimman suoraa tietä mahdollisimman vähillä vaihdoilla. Eikä kaikkia tarvitse kierrättää yhden, monelle matkalaiselle syrjäisen keskusaseman kautta.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllähän uudet reitit kivoja on, mutta ei toimivia vanhoja yhteyksiä kannata pelkän uudistusinnon nimissä tuhota. On sinänsä ihan sama, minkä numeroinen linja milläkin ratapätkällä kulkee, kunhan kulkee. Petterin visiossa näyttää Itä-Pasilan liikenne olevan pelkkää messumatkailua lännen suunnalta. Nykyisellään seiska tarjoaa suoran yhteyden Hämeentien-Mäkelänkadun suunnalta Itä- ja Länsi-Pasilaan sekä Taka-Töölöön. Se on myös kätevä vaihtoyhteys niille, jotka tulevat bussilla Tuusulantien suunnalta.
> 
> Samoin ykkösen tarjoama yhteys Mäkelänkadulta Brahiksen ja Kallion suuntaan, eteläisistä kaupunginosista puhumattakaan, on tosi kätevä.


Jos Kallio- Mäkelänkatu ja Sörnäinen - Mäkelänkatu - Pasila yhteydet haluaa säilyttää, se onnistuu myös kääntämällä kasin reitille Salmisaari- Töölö -Sörnäinen - Mäkelänkatu - Pasilan asema.

Minusta ykkösen tarpeellisuus on nykyreitistössä hyvin marginaalinen. Etelä-Helsingille 1A:n palvelu on lähes olematon. Kallionkin keskellä on ysin jälkeen riittävästi tarjontaa. Nuokin vaunut voisi laittaa ysin käynnistyttyä jollekin reitille, jolla on kunnolla matkustajia. Toki osaongelmana on myös se, että ykkönen menee Kauppatorille, jonne vain harvalla on asiaa. 1 on  hidas sekä osittain päällekkäinen seiskan kanssa.

Jos ykköstä haluaa todella elvyttää, se on toki mahdollista kääntämällä ykkösen Koskelantielle ja kisakylään, poistamalla seiskan Mäkelänkadulta, poistamalla osan pysäkeistä Mäkelänkadulta ja laittamalla ykkösen vaikka linjalle Kisakylä - Sörnäinen - Kaivokatu -Kamppi - Perämiehenkatu. 

Kasin kääntäminen Sörnäisistä Pasilaan voi olla kyllä tarpeen Sörnäinen - Pasila yhteyden ylläpitämiseksi. Länsi-Pasila pitää tuonkin jälkeen palvella. Esimerkiksi linjaamalla kolmonen Mannerheimintietä Pasilaan.

No pieni ongelma on, että Töölöstä katosivat nyt ratikat, no linja 18 sitten ratikaksi reitille Kruunuhaka - Aleksi - Mikonkatu - Kamppi - Munkkivuori ..... 

Kun rakennetaan uusia reittejä kun ysi, ysin jatko Merikadulle, Kampin reitti tai Mikonkadun reitti ja avataan uusia liike-  ja asuinalueita Kamppiin, Kalasatamaan, Jätkäsaareen ja Laajasaloon myös joitakin vanhoja reittejä pitää muuttaa. Kampin kasvaessa Kauppatori ja Kruunuhaka on menettäneet merkitystään.

Ysi syö minusta suuren osan seiskan matkustajaedellytyksistä Itä-Pasilassa ja ykköstä Kalliossa. 3B/3T, 7A/7B, 9 ja 1/1A ovat nyt turhan päällekkäisiä ja Kampin palvelut on alimitoitettu.

----------


## antti

Pitää taas suututtaa eräitä, mutta miksi linja 9 pitää väkisin saada Merikadulle asti kiskoja pitkin, helppo ja halvempi ratkaisu olisi jatkaa joku bussilinja, esimerkiksi 40 tai joku muu kaksiakselisilla ajettava vanhaa 17:n reittiä Merikadulle asti.

----------


## Kolli

Korkeavuorenkadulle halutaan nyt ratikka: http://www.iltalehti.fi/helsinki/200...69175_hi.shtml

HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja: Ysilinjaa voidaan jatkaa Merikadulle: http://www.iltalehti.fi/helsinki/200...68066_hi.shtml

----------


## 339-DF

Onko nuo jutut kenties eilisen Iltalehdessä? Tämän päivän lehdestä en ainakaan löytänyt mitään. Vai ovatko julkaisseet vain netissä?

----------


## Kolli

Ne ovat Iltalehden nettisivuilta, Helsinki-osastosta. Ehkä olivat eilisessä lehdessä, jos eivät tänään. Tai sitten ne eivät tule nettiin ollenkaan.
Mutta hyviä uutisia silti.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> HS:ssä oli Ysin jatko -aihetta myös tänään. Mielipideosastolla oli aiheesta kolme eri kirjoitusta. Pisimmässä kirjoituksessa Etelä-Helsingin Vihreiden Anu Koskela ehdotti Korkeavuorenkadun muuttamista raitiokävelykaduksi. Perusteena Koskela esittää sinällään korrektisti aluen liikkeiden parempaa saavutettavuutta raitioteitse; lisäksi hän väittää kadunvarren paikkojen olevan nykyiselläänkin pääsiassa asukaspysäköinnin käytössä, mistä johtuen ne eivät sinällään hyödytä alueen kauppoja (mikä onkin mahdollisesti totta, en sinällään itse tunne asiaa). Koskela ei kuitenkaan esitä näiden pysäkointipaikkojen korvaamista millään tavalla, mikä tuskin nostaisi Ysin jatkon suosiota alueen asukkaiden joukossa.


En sattunut juttua lukemaan, mutta perustelut ovat kehnonlaiset. Itse asiassa Korkeavuorenkadun pysäköintipaikoista aika merkittävä osa on tarkoitettu kuormaukseen ja sensellaiseen, asukaspysäköintipaikkoja on aika vähän. Tämä ei tietysti ole sikäli ongelma, että niiden vähäisyys tarkoittaisi myös sitä, että niistä olisi helppo luopua. (Korkeavuorenkadulla on paljon suojateitä, bussipysäkkejä ja porttikäytäviä.) Mutta Jääkärinkatu on kapea ja täynnä pysäköintipaikkoja ja lisäksi yksisuuntainen, joten sille pääsee vain ja ainoastaan Korkeavuorenkadulta. Ehkä autolla saisi sitten ajella Jääkärinkadun tonteille, mikä tietysti tekisi kävelykadusta... no, vähemmän kävelykadun. 

En ylipäätään kyllä oikein ymmärrä, mitä tällä saavutettaisiin. Korkeavuorenkatu on aika kapea ja aika pimeä ja jos sillä vielä kulkee raitiovaunukin ja tonttiliikenne, kävelykadun kaupunkikulttuurillinen arvo olisi minusta aika kyseenalainen. Jos tänne halutaan kävelykatuja, niin otollisempia ehdokkaita olisi esimerkiksi Annankadun ympäristössä ja Punavuoressa. (Ja ei, Iso-Roobertinkadulle ei todellakaan kaivata raitiovaunuja.)

Kuten joku taisi ehdottaa, Korkeavuorenkadun (pohjoisesta etelään) ja Kasarmikadun (etelästä pohjoiseen) yksisuuntaistamisessa voisi olla ihan järkeäkin, raitiovaunulla tai ilman.

----------


## 339-DF

HS uutisoi taas ysin jatkosta Merikadulle. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135239002978 Ovat kysyneet sadalta asukkaalta mielipidettä, noin 2/3 kannattaa. Lehmuskoski arvioi vievänsä asian lautakuntaan maaliskuussa. Miksi vasta silloin? Voisihan lautakuntaan viedä informaatioasian, jossa vähän makusteltaisiin lautakunnan kantaa asiaan ja jlk kehottaisi sitten liikennelaitosta ryhtymään tarkempien suunnitelmien tekoon, että saataisiin luotettavat kustannusarviot ym.

Hauskin kommentti HS:sta: jonkun asukkaan mielestä ratikka Korkeavuorenkadulla pilaisi nykyisen kävelykatumaisen ympäristön. Tähänkö on tulut stadilaisten kävelykatujen kanssa? Stadilainen kokee autorivit ja rämisevät bussit kävelykatumaisena ympäristönä? No, ei ihme sinänsä kun miettii näitä meidän "kävelykatuja" jotka toimivat lähinnä parkkipaikkoina.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> HS uutisoi taas ysin jatkosta Merikadulle. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135239002978 Ovat kysyneet sadalta asukkaalta mielipidettä, noin 2/3 kannattaa. Lehmuskoski arvioi vievänsä asian lautakuntaan maaliskuussa. Miksi vasta silloin? Voisihan lautakuntaan viedä informaatioasian, jossa vähän makusteltaisiin lautakunnan kantaa asiaan ja jlk kehottaisi sitten liikennelaitosta ryhtymään tarkempien suunnitelmien tekoon, että saataisiin luotettavat kustannusarviot ym.
> 
> Hauskin kommentti HS:sta: jonkun asukkaan mielestä ratikka Korkeavuorenkadulla pilaisi nykyisen kävelykatumaisen ympäristön. Tähänkö on tulut stadilaisten kävelykatujen kanssa? Stadilainen kokee autorivit ja rämisevät bussit kävelykatumaisena ympäristönä? No, ei ihme sinänsä kun miettii näitä meidän "kävelykatuja" jotka toimivat lähinnä parkkipaikkoina.


Tässä hieman erimerkkiä "kävelykadusta": http://nakkiputka.pp.fi/Saksa/Karlsruhe/Kavelykatua.jpg

Sitten esimerkkiä siitä miten tehdään hiljaista raitiotierataa: http://nakkiputka.pp.fi/Saksa/Karlsruhe/Polymeeri.jpg , hieman lisää tietoa valmistajan sivulla: http://www.edilonsedra.com/index.cfm...AF086697A2263C  (valitan valmistajan huonoja www-sivuja omasta puolestani...) Eli kiskojen alle/sivulle muovia/kumia/polymeeria/kumibitumia. Ja kyllä, tämä toimii Suomessakin (pakkasesta jne. huolimatta), kunhan esim. HKL edes suostuu kokeilemaan tätä käytännössä...

Näin on tehty Karlsruhessa 1-raiteinen rataosuus, kun haluttiin säästää parkkipaikat: http://nakkiputka.pp.fi/Saksa/Karlsr...pysakointi.jpg

Vihje: Jäteauton (tms.) ajo voidaan ajoittaa siihen aikaan kun raitio-/autoliikennettä on vähän. Tämä on vain ja ainoastaan sopimuskysymys...

Lopuksi: Korkeavuorenkadun asukkaat: Vaatikaa Helsingin kaupungilta _nykyaikaista_ raitiotietä Korkeavuorenkadulle! Silloin olette sekä te että yrittäjät, että kaupunki, että HKL tyytyväisiä...

----------


## vristo

Minulle tuli mieleeni, että voisiko raitiolinja h9:n kalusto olla kaksisuuntaista (ohjaamo ja ovet kummallakin puolella) ja vaikkapa loppupätkä Korkeavuorenkadulta etelään yksiraiteista osuutta? Pysäkit sitten kumpaankin suuntaa ko. kadun itäreunalla ja toinen puolisko sitten autoliikenteelle ja pysäköinnille. Tai sitten Strassbourgin tapaan ohjaamo vain toisessa päässä, mutta ovet kummallakin puolella, jolloin voisi käyttää myös kulkusuunnassa vasemmanpuoleisia pysäkkejä.

Linkki

----------


## teme

> Mutta Jääkärinkatu on kapea ja täynnä pysäköintipaikkoja ja lisäksi yksisuuntainen, joten sille pääsee vain ja ainoastaan Korkeavuorenkadulta. Ehkä autolla saisi sitten ajella Jääkärinkadun tonteille, mikä tietysti tekisi kävelykadusta... no, vähemmän kävelykadun. 
> ...
> Kuten joku taisi ehdottaa, Korkeavuorenkadun (pohjoisesta etelään) ja Kasarmikadun (etelästä pohjoiseen) yksisuuntaistamisessa voisi olla ihan järkeäkin, raitiovaunulla tai ilman


Tuo Jääkärinkatu on hyvä pointti. Eikös se nyt kuitenkin ole olennaista missä se pysäkki on eikä missä kiskot kulkee, eli mitä jos tehtäisiin kiskot näin: Kasarminkatu - Vuorimiehenkatu - Korkeavuorenkatu ja pysäkki Vuorimiehenpuistikon kohdalle?

Ja jos tuo yksisuuntaisuus toteutettaisiin niin voisi ehkä tehdä seuraavasti: Ullanlinnakadulle vedetään toiset kiskot ja siitä tehdään pieni kävelykadun pätkä, samoin Vuorimiehenkadulla kielletään muu kuin porttikonkeihin ajo ja laajennetaan puistikkoa. Punavuoressa ei ole mitenkään kohtuuttomasti parkkipaikkoja, joten niiden määrä pidetään ennallaan seuraavalla järjestelyllä, Kasarminkadun ja Korkeavuorenkadun yksisuuntaisilla osioilla joilla ei ole kiskoja tehdään vinopysäköintipaikat, ja tätä samaa kaistaa käyttävät kiskollisella pätkillä ratikat. Eli ratikalla olisi omat kaistat. Veikkaan että leveys riittää, mutta voin olla väärässä.

----------


## Jusa

Keskustelu on mennyt pelkästään Korkeavuorenkadun kapeuteen.
Kuitenkin rata pitää jatkua eteenpäinkin silmukkaan asti. Jos silmukka tehdään merikadulle joka olisi tulevan hernesaaren kannalta järkevin on matkalla monta kapeaa katua.
Jos taasen silmukka kiertää kapteenin puistikon niin linjasta ei ole suurtakaan hyötyä eteläisen kaupunginosan asukkaille. 
Järkevintähän silloin olisi tulla fredaa pitkin nykyistä rataa käyttäen, mutta pyhä kolmonen on jo.
Olisiko nyt kuitenkin viisasa, että kaupunkisuunnittelu saisi rauhassa tehdä Hernesaaren radan suunnitemat ja sen rataa yhdistellään nykyiseen rataverkkoon.

Joku mainitsi vanhan satamaradan kuilun eteläsatamasta?
Voisiko ykköstä pidentää kulkemaan läpipäivän telakkakadulle?
Citybussi palvemaan Merikadun ja Assan väliä?

On mielenkiintoista seurata kuinka yhden kaupunginoasan bussi jätti ja siitä nousi kova poru,
kuitenkaan taantumuksen aikana unohdettuja suunnitelmia ei haluta nostaa esille, kuten Munkkivuori.

----------


## petteri

Minusta olennaista on nyt pitää raitioteiden rakentaminen koko ajan käynnissä. Kilometri tai pari uutta rataa vuodessa laajentaa raitioliikennettä merkittävästi pitemmän ajan kuluessa.

Lisäksi ysin pidennyksessä ei jouduta tekemään kolmosiin ja seiskoihin muutoksia, kuten vaikka 14/14B:n tai 18 siirtämisessä raiteille tai ykkösen elvyttämisessä. 

Varsinkin kolmonen tuntuu olevan lähes pyhä, vaikka matkustajapotentiaali Viiskulma - Alppila välillä on ihan eri luokkaa kuin muulla osalla reittiä. Ysi täydentää nyt Kallion tarjontaa, mutta hyvin tiheästi asuttu eteläinen Punavuori on yhä alipalveltu. (Pohjoista Punavuorta palvelee kolmosen lisäksi kuutonen, joten siellä palvelu on ok. Ullanlinnassa taas kolmonen palvelee molempiin suuntiin ja kymppikin on lähellä.)

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Yhdeksikköhän olisi pitänyt rakentaa mutinoista huolimatta Merikadulle asti, kun kerran 17 reitti korvattiin muutoinkin  liki kokonaan, niin tämä tynkävaihe eteläisessä päässä on hölmöä. Kadut ovat todellakin ahtaita,mutta jos sieltä ovat mahtuneet vuosikaudet ajamaan leveät linjuritkin, niin mikseivät ratikatkin? Mikä muuten estää pidentämästä sekä ysiä että kymppiä sitten sinne ihan rantaan asti? Kolmikulman lenkkiä voitaisiin hyödyntää muuhun tulevaan laajennukseen, olen visioinut mm. 24:n muuttamisesta ratikaksi yms.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kadut ovat todellakin ahtaita,mutta jos sieltä ovat mahtuneet vuosikaudet ajamaan leveät linjuritkin, niin mikseivät ratikatkin?


Juuri näin. Käytännössä bussit selviävät kapeista kaduista vain siten, että tosiasiassa katu on bussin kannalta 1-kaistainen. Kohtaukset hoidetaan esim. pysäkeillä. Kadunkulmat taas hoituvat siten, että koukataan vihollisen kaistan kautta. Vain siten on mahdollista, että raitiovaunua leveämpi ja sivusuuntaista pelivaraa vaativa bussi mahtuu ahtaaseen paikkaan.

Nakkiputkan kuvat ja kommentit ovat täyttä asiaa. Keinot haittojen poistamiseksi on keksitty ja olemassa ja käytössä jo vuosia sitten. Helsingissäkin on mm. Kampin radassa tehostettu äänieristystä Fredalla kun ollaan betonikannella Kampin keskuksen käytävien päällä. Uusimmat radat on tehty vaimentamalla ääntä sentin bitumipatjalla kiskon ja betonilaatan välillä.

Vriston ideat kaksisuuntavaunuista ovat myös oikein. Ehkäpä niihin vielä päädytään meilläkin kaluston monipuolistajana. Monissa kaupungeissa on osa vaunuista kaksisuuntaisia, jolloin järjestelmä kokonaisuudessaan on joustava. Yksiraiteisten osuuksien käyttö ei ylipäätään ole mikään ongelma. Nopeudella 15 km/h pääsee minuutissa 250 metriä, joka on käytännössä 2 korttelia tai lähes passeli tiiviin kaupunkirakenteen pysäkkiväli.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Järkevintähän silloin olisi tulla fredaa pitkin nykyistä rataa käyttäen, mutta pyhä kolmonen on jo.


Mielestäni jonkinlainen raitioteiden selkeyttämien etelässä palvelisi parhaiten. Nythän on niin että puuttuu suora yhteys keskustasta eteläisimpään päähään,mutta onko sen juuri mentävä Korkeavuorenkatua pitkin on toinen juttu. Se ysi voisi ihan hyvin kulkea kolmosen reittiä osittain niin että se oikaisisi Erottajalta Viiskulmalle, jos se Korkeavuorenkatu on niin vaikea paikka. 

Osittain ymmärrän Korkeavuorenkadun problematiikan, ja miksi jotkut sen varrella vastustavat ratikkaa, vaikka selitykset tuntuvat hassuilta. Korkeavuorenkatu on nimittäin vuosien, ehkä kymmenienkin vuosien kuluessa vakiintunut jonkinlaiseksi Helsingin ainoaksi "pariisilaistyyliseksi" asuin- ja pienliikekaduksi. Se tarkoittaa mm sitä että autoilun lieveilmiöihin ja pieniin pysäköintirikkomuksiin siellä ei suhtauduta niin kielteisesti kuin kantakaupungissa yleensä. Kadulla on hyvin yleistä pysäköidä lyhyeksi aikaa niin että auto tukkii joko koko tai puolikkaan ajoradan, jos on asiaa johonkin kauppaan tai esim hakemaan lapsia hoidosta,tai jostain muusta syystä joutuu poikkeamaan jonnekin nopealle asialle. Ihmiset sen varrella ovat hyväksyneet sen asiantilan, ja pitävät joustavaa käytäntöä myönteisenä asiana. Kuitenkin ne jotka siellä ajavat, ajavat hyvin hitaasti. Ja täytyy tunnustaa että kyseisellä katua leijuu jonkinlainen latinalaistyylinen viehätys, jollaista ei muualla Helsingissä niin hyvin huomaa. Jos raitiotie tulisi, joutuisi pysäköintiä ja autolla ajoa säätelemään aivan toisella tavalla, viranomaiset puuttumaan pieniinkin  rikkeisiin ja pariisilaisuus väistyisi preussilaisen ryhdin tieltä. En halua nyt leimautua miksikään "kukkahattutädiksi", mutta jos ysiä jatketaan etelään, niin pitäisi vaihtoehtoja tutkia. Ei se saisi kaatua yhteen katuun.




> On mielenkiintoista seurata kuinka yhden kaupunginoasan bussi jätti ja siitä nousi kova poru,
> kuitenkaan taantumuksen aikana unohdettuja suunnitelmia ei haluta nostaa esille, kuten Munkkivuori.


Enemmän pitäisi kyllä paukkuja pistää siihen että saataisiin raitiovaunu pohjoisessa ulos ns kivikaupungista, eli Munkkivuoreen, Haagoihin ja Pitäjänmäkeen. Käyttäjistä ei olisi pulaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Näin on tehty Karlsruhessa 1-raiteinen rataosuus, kun haluttiin säästää parkkipaikat: http://nakkiputka.pp.fi/Saksa/Karlsr...pysakointi.jpg


Tämä kuvahan on vähän kuin Korkeavuorenkadulta juuri. Siitä vaan mallia (jos niitä parkkipaikkoja pidetään tärkeinä).

----------


## Albert

> Yksiraiteisten osuuksien käyttö ei ylipäätään ole mikään ongelma. Nopeudella 15 km/h pääsee minuutissa 250 metriä, joka on käytännössä 2 korttelia tai lähes passeli tiiviin kaupunkirakenteen pysäkkiväli.


Linjalla ja pysäkillä / kohtauspaikalla..
Ja pysäkin kohdalla aina pieni ostosparatiisi  :Smile: . Mannheim.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Linjalla ja pysäkillä / kohtauspaikalla..
> Ja pysäkin kohdalla aina pieni ostosparatiisi . Mannheim.


Aivan.

Ja entäs Amsterdam ja tämä kuva.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Korkeavuorenkatu on nimittäin vuosien, ehkä kymmenienkin vuosien kuluessa vakiintunut jonkinlaiseksi Helsingin ainoaksi "pariisilaistyyliseksi" asuin- ja pienliikekaduksi. Se tarkoittaa mm sitä että autoilun lieveilmiöihin ja pieniin pysäköintirikkomuksiin siellä ei suhtauduta niin kielteisesti kuin kantakaupungissa yleensä.


Eihän siihen tarvita kuin raitiotie, jotta näistä lieveilmiöistä päästään eroon. Ja samalla piristetään liikkeiden menestystä. Ehkä sitten Korkeavuoren kadun yrittäjille tulee vihdoin varaa pitää joskus lomaa ja voivat vaikka matkustaa katsomaa paikkoja, joita edellä olevissa kuvissa on näkynyt.




> Ja täytyy tunnustaa että kyseisellä katua leijuu jonkinlainen latinalaistyylinen viehätys, jollaista ei muualla Helsingissä niin hyvin huomaa. Jos raitiotie tulisi, joutuisi pysäköintiä ja autolla ajoa säätelemään aivan toisella tavalla, viranomaiset puuttumaan pieniinkin  rikkeisiin ja pariisilaisuus väistyisi preussilaisen ryhdin tieltä.


Jos siellä olisi raitiotie, siellä voisi leijua vaikka amsterdamilainen viehätys (en tarkoita kannabiksen hajua), joka ei liene preussilaista, mutta aivan erilaista kuin nyt leijuva pakokaasu ja meteli. Ja jos saksalaiset raitiokävelykadut ovat preussilaisia, niin nekin pesevät Korkkarin tunnelman mennen tullen.

Pariisikin on nähnyt paremmaksi tarjota raitiotietä eikä pysäköityjä autoja. Strasbourg on Ranskassa, ja sielläkin oli yhtä mukavaa kuin saksalaislla tai Amsterdamin raitiokävelykaduilla.

Epämukavan raitiokävelykadun olen kokenut vain Aleksanterinkadulla, koska siellä on autoilu sallittu.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos siellä olisi raitiotie, siellä voisi leijua vaikka amsterdamilainen viehätys (en tarkoita kannabiksen hajua), joka ei liene preussilaista, mutta aivan erilaista kuin nyt leijuva pakokaasu ja meteli. Ja jos saksalaiset raitiokävelykadut ovat preussilaisia, niin nekin pesevät Korkkarin tunnelman mennen tullen.
> 
> Pariisikin on nähnyt paremmaksi tarjota raitiotietä eikä pysäköityjä autoja. Strasbourg on Ranskassa, ja sielläkin oli yhtä mukavaa kuin saksalaislla tai Amsterdamin raitiokävelykaduilla.
> 
> Epämukavan raitiokävelykadun olen kokenut vain Aleksanterinkadulla, koska siellä on autoilu sallittu.


Mun kommenttini asiasta voi huoletta pistää huumoriosastolle. Tiedän että Helsingissä ollaan 50 vuotta jäljessä Amsterdamia tai oikeata Pariisia. Mutta ullanlinnalaiset haluavat vissiin että heidän katunsa näyttävät 50-luvun leffojen Pariisilta.

Kaupungin täytyisi kuitenkin ottaa jotenkin huomioon asukkaiden intressit, ja kuvittelisin että raitiotie voidaan rakentaa sinne, rikkomatta miljöötä, mutta vain 1-raiteisena. Toinen vaihtoehto on löytää sille toinen katu. Niitäkin on. Mielestäni tämä on kuitenkin pienempiä ongelmia kuin isommat nimbyilyn vuoksi vastatuuleen joutuneet, yleishyödylliset hankkeet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Aleksin läpiajo on käsittääkseni kielletty, mutta ongelma on siinä, että sitä ei valvota. Taksit saavat toki ajaa. Toinen ongelma on jakeluautojen holtiton pysäköinti Kluuvi- ja Aleksanterinkaduilla ja Mikonkadulla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aleksin läpiajo on käsittääkseni kielletty, mutta ongelma on siinä, että sitä ei valvota. Taksit saavat toki ajaa. Toinen ongelma on jakeluautojen holtiton pysäköinti Kluuvi- ja Aleksanterinkaduilla ja Mikonkadulla.


Näinhän se on. Periaatteessa kielletty väli on MikonkatuFabianinkatu, siis vain 2 korttelia. Mutta silläkin välillä on sekä sallittua että kiellettyä kuin myös tarpeetonta liikennettä. Taksit esim. käyttävät Aleksia surutta hyväkseen oikotienä, vaikka niillä ei pitäisi olla Aleksille mitään asiaa elleivät ole menossa Aleksin tonteille. Lisäksi ajokulttuuri on todellakin hävytöntä. Kun on suora vapaa katu, isovarpaan paino lisääntyy. Viime viikolla sain jopa ikuistetuksi hätäisesti pikkubussitaksin, joka pujotteli ratikoiden välistä ja taatusti yli kaikkien keskustan nopeusrajoitusten.

Nyt on tehty kymmenillä miljoonilla keskustatunnelia, jonka kautta on tarkoitus hoitaa myös Aleksin jakeluliikenne. Ja on luvattu, että sitten autoilu kävelykadulla loppuu. Minä en usko, koska väsytystaktiikassa voittavat autot valvonnan. Ainoa lääke ovat mekaaniset esteet, mutta niitähän ei Suomen erityisolosuhteissa voi autojen haitaksi käyttää. Nehän voivat vaikka rikkoa autoja! Siis ne esteet rikkovat, eivät ne autoilijat, jotka ajavat autonsa esteisiin.

Antero

----------


## GM 5

Hei!

Eikö Aleksilla ollut joskus jonkinlainen tolppa keskellä katua? Se oli pari kertaa melko ruhjeilla ja sitten se hävisi.. Nojaa, taas autoilija-parat pääsivät eroon jostain heidän pyhimyksiään vahingoittavista esteistä. Itseään peiliin ei siis voi missään tapauksessa katsoa ja kysyä, oliko ehkä ajotyylillä jotain sen kanssa tekemistä.

Huvittavaa on myös autoilijoiden nopeus Aleksilla Stockmannin pääsisäänkäynnin edessä. Eikö siinä ole sellainen liikennemerkki, joka sallii autoilijoille ainoastaan kävelyvauhdin?
No, miten se mainos meni? "Suomalaiset ovat maailman nopein kansa"..? Jotkut taitavat ottaa sen hiukan liian kirjaimellisesti..

Ja jos Korkeavuorenkatulaiset tykkäävät vanhojen aikojen Pariisista, tarjotaan heille 20-luvun Pariisia, silloin oli niitä raitiovaunujakin melkoisesti  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Huvittavaa on myös autoilijoiden nopeus Aleksilla Stockmannin pääsisäänkäynnin edessä. Eikö siinä ole sellainen liikennemerkki, joka sallii autoilijoille ainoastaan kävelyvauhdin?


Eikös siinä ole sellainen liikennemerkki, joka kieltää autolla ajon takseja lukuunottamatta? Liikuteltava valvontakamera vaan rouskuttamaan muutamaksi viikoksi....

----------


## GM 5

AHA! Siis ilmeiseti illegaalia toimintaa! Tätä niin harvoin toistuvaa toimintaa Helsingin autoliikenteessä.

Toivottavasti Keskukadun muuttaminen kävelykaduksi parantaa tilannetta hieman..

Juuri tämä autoilijoiden huoleton käyttäytyminen (esim väärin pysäköiminen) voi tulla ongelmaksi Korkeavuorenkadulla. Kyllä jää pysäköinninvalvonnalta paljon tuloja väliin..

----------


## late-

> Eikös siinä ole sellainen liikennemerkki, joka kieltää autolla ajon takseja lukuunottamatta? Liikuteltava valvontakamera vaan rouskuttamaan muutamaksi viikoksi....


Mannerheimintieltä Keskuskadulle saa ajaa Aleksia pitkin. Tämä on sallittu Stockmannin luolan sisäänajon takia ja toivottavasti kielletään jatkossa, kun sisäänajo siirtyy. Toiseen suuntaan ei muistaakseni saisi kyseistä väliä ajaa minkään valtakunnan ajoneuvoilla. Ei ainakaan muuten kuin taksilla.

----------


## ess

Aleksia saa ajaa henkilöautolla Keskuskadulle asti, josta pääsee Stockan parkkihalliin.

----------


## MrArakawa

> autoilijoiden nopeus Aleksilla Stockmannin pääsisäänkäynnin edessä. Eikö siinä ole sellainen liikennemerkki, joka sallii autoilijoille ainoastaan kävelyvauhdin?


Nopeusrajoitus Aleksilla on 30 km/h lukuun ottamatta Keskuskadun ja Mannerheimintien välistä osuutta, jossa se on 20 km/h. 




> Toiseen suuntaan ei muistaakseni saisi kyseistä väliä ajaa minkään valtakunnan ajoneuvoilla. Ei ainakaan muuten kuin taksilla.


Ei kai taksienkaan, koska paikalla on moottoriajoneuvoilla ajo kielletty -liikennemerkki ilman lieventäviä lisäkilpiä. Tästä nyt tosin ajelee ties millaisia kulkupelejä kaiken aikaa poliiseista lähtien. 




> Mannerheimintieltä Keskuskadulle saa ajaa Aleksia pitkin. Tämä on sallittu Stockmannin luolan sisäänajon takia ja toivottavasti kielletään jatkossa, kun sisäänajo siirtyy.


Kun sisäänajo Kalevankadulla avataan, sallitaan autoille puolestaan kääntyminen Mannerheimintieltä vasemmalle yli raitiovaunukaistojen parkkiluolaan. Lienee taas lisää harmia luvassa ratikkaliikenteen sujuvuudelle, kun valokierrosta raivataan tilaa autoille ja ruuhka-aikaan tarjotaan taas yksi oiva paikka autoille tukkia kiskot. Manskun ja Aleksin risteys on nykyisin malliesimerkki siitä, kuinka auto pitää tunkea risteykseen, vaikkei ole toivoakaan ylipääsemisestä. Risteysalueelle on vieläpä maalattu pysähtymisen kieltävä ristikko.

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk:n esityslistassa 2.10.2008 otetaan kantaa Ilmalan-jatkon aikatauluun: bussilinjat 22 ja 23(N) esitetään kilpailutettavaksi ainoastaan 31.12.2012 asti, koskan linjan 9 jatko Ilmalaan "valmistunee 2012-2013".

----------


## Kolli

Huomasin saman. Minua kiinnostaisi tietää pari asiaa.

Miten linja 22 liittyy tähän mitenkään?
Jos 23:n väliä harvennetaan tai se lopetetaan, miten hoituu väli Ilmalantori-Invalidisäätiö?
Jos väliä vain harvennetaan, ruskeasuolaisten yhteydet heikkenevät huomattavasti. 23N tulisi ehdottomasti säilyttää, ellei ysille tule yöliikennettä ja itse mietin sellaista, että 23N voisi palvella aamulla nykyiset aamulähdöt ennen ysin alkamista ja jatkaa kun ysi lopettaa. Lähtöjä olisi niin kuin nykyisessä aikataulussa linjalla 23 ennen ysin alkua. Eli esim arkisin 23N ajaisi vain 5-6 jne ja sitten 23.xx-1.30 (noin). Viikonloppuisin sama juttu (la ennen 7 jne).
Reitti olisi Merikatu (17:n vanha reitti Erottajalle)-Rautatientori-(23:n nykyinen reitti)-Ilmalantori-Invalidisäätiö. Ysi voitaisiin jatkaa tunnelissa keskuspuisto ali esim Invasäätiön kautta 10:n päättärille.

Miltä kuulostaa?

----------


## 339-DF

> Miten linja 22 liittyy tähän mitenkään?


HKL on aiemmin väläytellyt, että linjat 22(B) ja 23(N) yhdistettäisin jollain tavalla ysin aloittaessa. Mitään ei kuitenkaan ole päätetty. Tämäkin ajatus on jo aika vanha, mutta ilmeisesti voimissaan.




> Jos 23:n väliä harvennetaan tai se lopetetaan, miten hoituu väli Ilmalantori-Invalidisäätiö? Jos väliä vain harvennetaan, ruskeasuolaisten yhteydet heikkenevät huomattavasti.


Nyt pitäisi tietysti tietää, kuinka suurta kulkijajoukkoa tuo oikeasti koskee. Mulla ei ole mitään käsitystä linjan 23 kuormista Ilmalan länsipuolella, mutta tuskin siellä nyt hirvittävän paljon sellaisia matkustajia on, jotka kulkevat Ruskeasuolta Ilmalaan.




> 23N tulisi ehdottomasti säilyttää, ellei ysille tule yöliikennettä ja itse mietin sellaista, että 23N voisi palvella aamulla nykyiset aamulähdöt ennen ysin alkamista ja jatkaa kun ysi lopettaa.


Keskustasta on tiheät yöyhteydet Ruskeasuolle lukuisilla Manskun busseilla. Kalliossa sekä Merikadulla palvelee 3B/T. Linjoilta ja Merikadulta kävelymatka kolmosen pysäkeille on yöaikaan aivan riittävä.

Ainoastaan Pasilan yöliikenne kaipaa jotain uudelleenjärjestelyä 23N:n lopettaessa.




> Ysi voitaisiin jatkaa tunnelissa keskuspuisto ali esim Invasäätiön kautta 10:n päättärille.


Ennen tunnelisuunnitelmia pitää tietää nuo 23:n kuormat tuolla osuudella nyt. Pelkästään 23:n vuoroväliä ja tarjontaa vilkaisemalla uskallan väittää, että mitään perusteita tunneliratikalle ei ole.

Mä näkisin ennemmin, että 23 säilyy, mutta harvemmalla vuorovälillä ja reitillä Ruskeasuo - Ilmala - Pasilan asema. Kääntyä voi Asemapäällikönkadun kiertoliittymässä. Siinähän on nytkin jonkun 500-sarjan bussin päättäri. Tai korkeintaan linjan voisi jatkaa Sörkan metroasemalle.

Linjoilla keskustayhteys on syytä korvata raitiolinjalla Castréninkadun ja Toisen linjan kautta (ks. topikki ykkösen kehittämisestä).

----------


## Albert

> HKL on aiemmin väläytellyt, että linjat 22(B) ja 23(N) yhdistettäisin jollain tavalla ysin aloittaessa. Mitään ei kuitenkaan ole päätetty. Tämäkin ajatus on jo aika vanha, mutta ilmeisesti voimissaan.


Voi kamalaa!! Linja 22 on "Euroopan toiseksi hitain" bussilinja, mutta ainoa yhteys Postikeskuslaisilta maailmaan. Ei kai sitä nyt enää voi huonontaa ainakaan?
Iso osa Postikeskuksen *duunareista* käyttää linjaa 22. Ja about 95% kayttää suuntaa Sörnäinen - Postikeskus - Sörnäinen. Postikeskuslaisten ruuhkahuiput sattuvat aamuun, iltapäivään ja iltaan. 
Miten meille käykään, jos 23/N vielä sekoitetaan soppaan. 
Eihän tämä vuodatus oikein tähän ketjuun kuulu...

----------


## Kolli

Noista 22 ja 23 yhdistämisistä en tiedä kun en tunne, mutta joku yhteys täytyisi säilyttää siten, että minkään paikan (alueen) palvelutaso ei laske nykyisestä.
Yksi vaihtoehto olisi juuri tämä 23 välille invalidisäätiö-Pasila.

Minusta on aika periaatteellinen kysymys, että onko yhteksiä tarkoitus huonontaa vai ei. Sen lisäksi Pasila kasvaa ja kehittyy jatkuvasti.
Totta on kuitenkin, että 23:n käyttäjämäärä on vähäinen omien havaintojeni perusteella välillä säätiö-Ilmala, mutta olen aika perusskeptinen sen suhteen, että tälle välille ei saataisi mitään yhteyttä. Ainakin ruuhka-aikaan sellainen pitäisi olla. Mielestäni ei ole mitään palvelua mainostaa ratikoita ja sitten lakkautella busseja, jos ratikka ei kuitenkaan korvaa yhteyttä.
Osalle palstan kirjoittajista kysymys lienee kuitenkin ideologinen ja en näe tosiaankaan mitään perusteita heikentää palvelutasoa esim kuten 339-DF esitti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mä näkisin ennemmin, että 23 säilyy, mutta harvemmalla vuorovälillä ja reitillä Ruskeasuo - Ilmala - Pasilan asema.


Miksei ennemmin jatketa 59:ää Ruskeasuolle?

----------


## Albert

> Mielestäni ei ole mitään palvelua mainostaa ratikoita ja sitten lakkautella busseja, jos ratikka ei kuitenkaan korvaa yhteyttä.


Ainakaan Postikeskuslaisille ei raitiolinjan 9 pidennyksestä ole mitään hyötyä!
Jo Ilmalan VR-liikennepaikalle on pitkä matka, ja huonolla ilmalla, pakkasella matka on kärsimys.

----------


## ess

> Miksei ennemmin jatketa 59:ää Ruskeasuolle?


Taikka haaroittaa raitiolinja 10 sinne.

----------


## 339-DF

> Voi kamalaa!! Linja 22 on "Euroopan toiseksi hitain" bussilinja, mutta ainoa yhteys Postikeskuslaisilta maailmaan. [...]
> Eihän tämä vuodatus oikein tähän ketjuun kuulu...


Kyllähän tuo vuodatus kuuluu juurikin tänne, kun pohdimme otsikon mukaisesti linjan 9 pidennystä Ilmalaan. Tokihan pidennyksen aiheuttamat linjastomuutokset kuuluvat tänne, eikö vaan? Ja ihan varmasti Postikeskuksen yhteys maailmalle säilyy, eihän ysiratikka sitä korvaa.

Ilmalan-pidennyksen hankesuunnitelma tulee ymmärtääkseni lautakuntaan keväällä. Olisi aika erikoista, jos bussilinjastomuutoksia ei mitenkään käsiteltäisi hankesuunnitelmassa. Mielestäni on hyvän valmistelutavan mukaista, että ne tuodaan lautakuntaan samassa yhteydessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksei ennemmin jatketa 59:ää Ruskeasuolle?


Ainakin alunperin se oli tarkoitus lakkauttaa kokonaan ysin aloittaessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Taikka haaroittaa raitiolinja 10 sinne.


Tenholantien mäki on liian jyrkkä ratikoille enkä usko että matkustajamäärätkään perustelevat ratikkaa. Haaroista tulisi hyvin epätasaisesti kuormittuneet.

Mikäs muuten on Invalidisäätiön tilanne, eikös ne rakentaneet Manskun varteen itselleen uuden talon? Onko siellä mäen päällä vielä jotain invaliditoimintaa, vai ovatko rakennukset muussa käytössä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ainakin alunperin se [59] oli tarkoitus lakkauttaa kokonaan ysin aloittaessa.


Mjaah, hyvin mahdollista. Mutta 58 on jo nykyisellään tuulilasikuormalla, eikä 5 minuutin vuoroväliin ole enää hirveän järkevää lisätä vuoroja, joten mitenkähän liikenne Herttoniemeen asti sitten hoituisi? Ihmisiä jää paljon pois myös Vallilassa, joten ratikkalinja Kalasatamaan voisi vähän helpottaa tilannetta. Mutta viimeksi eilen mentiin seisomakuormalla Herttoniemeen, joten vähän alkaa tuntua siltä, että Kulosaaren sillalle tarvitaan kohta joka tapauksessa toinen raidepari, ja mielellään 1000-millisenä, jotta sitä voisi toisesta päästä jatkaa saman tien Munkkivuoreen.

58 ei tosin taida olla telibussilinja (en aamukoomassa ole jaksanut bussin ominaisuuksiin perehtyä, vaikka sitä päivittäin käytänkin), joten kapasiteettia voisi ainakin lisätä. Mutta Keski-Pasilan ja Kalasataman kasvusuunnitelmat eivät ennusta hyvää bussin kannalta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Noista 22 ja 23 yhdistämisistä en tiedä kun en tunne, mutta joku yhteys täytyisi säilyttää siten, että minkään paikan (alueen) palvelutaso ei laske nykyisestä.
> [...]
> Minusta on aika periaatteellinen kysymys, että onko yhteksiä tarkoitus huonontaa vai ei. 
> [...]
> Osalle palstan kirjoittajista kysymys lienee kuitenkin ideologinen ja en näe tosiaankaan mitään perusteita heikentää palvelutasoa esim kuten 339-DF esitti.


Tämä onkin mielenkiintoinen asia, jota sietää pohtia. Nythän kävi niin, että kun ysi perustettiin, niin tiettyjen alueiden palvelutaso huononi, tiettyjen parani. Osa muutoksista, kuten eteläisten kaupunginosien yhteydet, on tietysti mielipideasioita. Joidenkin mielipide on kuitenkin arvokkaampi kuin muiden, vaikka demokratiassa eletään. Siksipä HKL nyt pyrkii jatkamaan Ysiä myös Merikadulle, vaikkei se olekaan taloudellisesti perusteltavissa.

Sitten taas toisaalta esim. Aleksis Kiven kadun loppupäässä pari pysäkkiparia on nyt kokonaan ilman keskustayhteyttä. Toisaalta niillä alueilla, joilla ysin pysäkki on samalla etäisyydellä kuin 17:n oli aiemmin, vuoroväli on nyt tiheämpi ja palvelu parempi.

Ruskeasuon kannalta tilanne on tietysti ikävä: bussi 23 on ikään kuin saavutettu etu, ja se, että Ilmalaan tulee bussin sijasta ratikka, ei kovasti lämmitä Ruskeasuolla, jos "oma" bussi sen vuoksi kokonaan katoaa. Toisaalta ei ole millään mittarilla mitattuna järkevää, että Rautatientorin ja Ilmalan väliä sahataan sekä bussilla että ratikalla päällekkäin.

Bussi 23 kulkee nyt ruuhkassa 13, päivällä 15 min vuorovälein. Jos uusi 23, Invalidisäätiö-Pasila, kulkee esim. 20 min välein, niin silloin ollaan mielestäni jo oikein hyvässä kompromissitilanteessa. Kyseessä on kuitenkin ruskeasuolaisten toissijainen, täydentävä yhteys eikä ensisijainen keskustayhteys.

Täytyy ajatella myös kokonaisuutta ja oikeudenmukaisuutta veronmaksajien kannalta: mitkä ovat tuon Ruskeasuo-Pasila -osuuden matkustajamäärät? Ovatko kustannukset per kuljetettu matkustaja huomattavasti korkeammat kuin linjastossa keskimäärin? Jonkin yhteyden pitäminen täysin ennallaan muuttuneessa tilanteessa ei voi olla perusteltavissa vain sillä, että "näin on aina ollut".

----------


## 339-DF

> Mjaah, hyvin mahdollista. Mutta 58 on jo nykyisellään tuulilasikuormalla, eikä 5 minuutin vuoroväliin ole enää hirveän järkevää lisätä vuoroja, joten mitenkähän liikenne Herttoniemeen asti sitten hoituisi?


En tiedä. Tuo 59:n lakkautus on niiltä ajoilta, jolloin ei vielä esitetty ysin toteuttamista vaiheittain. 59:lle varataan myös päätepysäkki uudelta Ilmalantorilta. Voi siis hyvin olla, että ajatuksesta lakkauttaa 59 on luovuttu. Jos niin on, niin sen jatko Ruskeasuolle olisi yksinkertainen tapa hoitaa tämä ongelma. 23:n ja 59:n liikennöintiajat eivät tietysti ole samat, mutta 23 välillä Ruskeasuo-Pasila on mitä todennäköisimmin työmatkayhteys, joten eiköhän sille riitä nykyistä lyhyemmätkin liikennöintiajat. Vuorovälit 23:lla ja 59:lla näyttäisivät olevan suurin piirtein samat.

Yhteys Kalasatamasta Pasilaan toteutetaan KSV:n mukaan raitiolinjana. Toivottavasti siihen myös löytyy rahaa. Samoin KSV ja myös HKL suunnittelevat jollain aikavälillä poikittaista ratikkaa Arabiasta Kumpulanlaakson ja Pasilan kautta Meilahteen. Nämä tietysti vievät osan nykyisistä 58:n ja 59:n matkustajista.

58(B):n ongelmana taitaa olla "liian pitkä" reitti. Se kuormittuu väkisinkin epätasaisesti, ja jos koko pitkän linjan tarjonta täytyy mitoittaa ruuhkaisimman osuuden mukaan, niin kalliiksi tulee. Mutta jos ruuhkaisimmalle osalle saataisiin ratikkalinja, se hoitaisi lyhytmatkalaiset, ja kaukomatkalaiset voisivat sitten käyttää bussia. Suurin piirtein näin HKL jossain dokumentissa esitti. En nyt enää muista mikä paperi oli kyseessä, mutta ysin käyttöönottoon se liittyi ja kuulostaa mielestäni ihan järkevältä.

----------


## Kolli

> Tenholantien mäki on liian jyrkkä ratikoille enkä usko että matkustajamäärätkään perustelevat ratikkaa. Haaroista tulisi hyvin epätasaisesti kuormittuneet.
> 
> Mikäs muuten on Invalidisäätiön tilanne, eikös ne rakentaneet Manskun varteen itselleen uuden talon? Onko siellä mäen päällä vielä jotain invaliditoimintaa, vai ovatko rakennukset muussa käytössä?


Kyse on Invalidiliitosta, jolla on uusi talo. säätiö on kait eri juttu. En ole penkonut, en ole varma. Sanottakoon vielä, että koko Manskun varsi tulee varikon viereen täyteen taloja, mm. liikemieshotelli.

----------


## Miska

Tässä ketjussa ei ole taidettu vielä mainita linjaa 50. Sehän kulkee Ruskeasuon varikolta Pasilan asemalle samaa reittiä kuin 23 ja ruuhka-aikaan vielä varsin tiheällä vuorovälillä. Ehkäpä 23 olisi korvattavissa linjalla 50, jota voitaisiin hieman vahvistaa ruuhkan ulkopuolella (vuoroväli esimerkiksi keskipäivällä 20 min nykyisen 30 min sijaan) ja tarvittaessa linjalla voitaisiin aloittaa myös viikonloppuliikenne. 

Invalidisäätiöltä Pasilaan puolestaan taitaa päästä vähintään yhtä nopeasti kuin 23:lla kävelemällä Tenholanpolkua Radiokadulle, josta on tiheät yhteydet Pasilaan. Toki tämä reitti ei varmastikaan sovellu pyörätuolilla liikkuville, mutta kulkeeko heitä sitten lopulta juurikaan linjalla 23? Jotain joukkoliikennettä Ruskeasuon itäosiin olisi varmasti hyvä saada, mutta sen voisi toteuttaa joko palvelulinjalla tai johtamalla jonkun Haagan suunnan linjan reittiä ... - Mannerheimintie - Kiskontie - Tenholantie - Mannerheimintie - ...

Jos puolestaan päädyttäisiin kokonaan uuteen linjaan, voisi kyseeseen tullakin eteläisempi linjaus Ruskeasuolta Pasilaan. Päätepysäkki voisi olla Invalidisäätiöllä ja sieltä ajettaisiin Tenholankadun kautta Manskulle, jota pitkin sitten Reijolankadun risteykseen, siitä edelleen Pasilaan ja ehkä idemmäksikin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tässä ketjussa ei ole taidettu vielä mainita linjaa 50. Sehän kulkee Ruskeasuon varikolta Pasilan asemalle samaa reittiä kuin 23 ja ruuhka-aikaan vielä varsin tiheällä vuorovälillä.


Juuri tämän takia tässä keskustellaankin siitä, tarvitaanko vielä _Ruskeasuolta_ (joka on reilusti bussivarikon eteläpuolella) linja itäiseen kantakaupunkiin. Sitä 50 ei hoida.

----------


## kemkim

> Tässä ketjussa ei ole taidettu vielä mainita linjaa 50. Sehän kulkee Ruskeasuon varikolta Pasilan asemalle samaa reittiä kuin 23 ja ruuhka-aikaan vielä varsin tiheällä vuorovälillä. Ehkäpä 23 olisi korvattavissa linjalla 50, jota voitaisiin hieman vahvistaa ruuhkan ulkopuolella (vuoroväli esimerkiksi keskipäivällä 20 min nykyisen 30 min sijaan) ja tarvittaessa linjalla voitaisiin aloittaa myös viikonloppuliikenne.


Linja 50 onkin tarkoitus yhdistää jatkossa linjaan 58. Tämä linja kulkisi 58:n reittiä, mutta jatkuisi Munkkivuoresta Pajamäkeen. Näin luin HKL:n suunnitelmista.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Miksei ennemmin jatketa 59:ää Ruskeasuolle?



Ainakin Helsingin poikittaisliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelmassa vuosille 2008-2011 linja 50 esitetään lopetettavaksi ja linjan 59 reittiä jatkettavaksi Pajamäkeen Ruskeasuon sijaan. kemkim onkin maininnutkin jo yhdistämisestä, mutta linja ei ole 58 vaan 59 tämän suunnitelman mukaan. Lainaus sivulta 36:



> Sörnäisten sataman toiminnan siirtyessä Vuosaareen ei linjaa 50 enää tarvita. Sörnäistenrannan muuttuessa asuinalueeksi alueen joukkoliikennepalvelut tullaan suunnittelemaan uudelleen, ja ne voivat perustua esimerkiksi raitiovaunuun. Tässä linjat 50 ja 59 on yhdistetty uudeksi linjaksi 59A. Muutos alentaa bussien liikennöintikustannuksia arvioilta n. 0,8 M vuodessa.

----------


## MrArakawa

Ruskeasuon bussiyhteyksistä kun on nyt ollut keskustelua, niin kyseenalaistaisin bussilinjan 23N mielekkyyden. Mikä pointti on yöaikaan lyhentää linjaa 23 puolitoista pysäkkiä? Saavutetaanko näin vuositasolla mittavat säästöt kun jätetään muutama sata metriä ajamatta? Samalla vaivalla sitä voisi körötellä loppuun asti. Ehkä joku yö kyydissä saattaisi olla jokunen matkustajakin säätiön tienoille asti, onhan siellä asutusta. Ajetaanhan Eirassakin keskellä arkiöitä raitiovaunuja kahteen suuntaan, vaikka matkustajia on tuskin yhdenkään suunnan edestä.

----------


## Max

> Ainakin Helsingin poikittaisliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelmassa vuosille 2008-2011  linja 50 esitetään lopetettavaksi.


Tietääkö joku, onko linja 56 Kannelmäki-Kalasatama todella tulossa vuonna 2009 kuten tuossa suunnitelmassa ehdotetaan? Tai milloin 77A tulee Tikkurilaan?

----------


## Kolli

Pengoin vähän tätä Invalidiliitto ja Invalidisäätiö-asiaa Googlen avulla.

Käsittääkseni 23:n nykyinen päätepysäkki, eli Invalidisäätiö Orton http://www.invalidisaatio.fi/fi_FI/ on merkittävä sairaala- ja koulutuskeskus.
Alueella toimii myös siis opetusta antava Keskuspuiston ammattiopisto http://www.keskuspuisto.net/ .
Invalidiliitto on täysin eri asia ja sen tilat ovat uudessa rakennuksessa Mannerheimintie 107:ssä. http://www.invalidiliitto.fi/portal/fi/

Mielestäni säätiön olemassaolo ja alueen jo mainitut toiminnot puoltavat sitä, että jonkinlainen yhteys taataan ainakin Pasilan asemalle asti, koska uskoisin 23:n olevan myös työmatkaliikenteen kannalta tärkeä. Omasta mielestäni kuulostaisi aika loogiselta, että 59 jatketaan Ilmalantorilta Pajamäkeen, koska näin isommat alueet saavat niillä jo olevan palvelun, vaikka h50 lakkautetaan. Toivottavasti h50:n lakkautus näkyy h59:n vuorotiheydessä, mitä rohkenen epäillä, Suomessa kun ollaan. Ratkaisu lienee leikkaa-liimaa-tasoa. Toivotaan parasta. 

Perusperiaate mielestäni tulisi olla, että palvelutasoa ei heikennettäisi, vaan tärkeää olisi sen parantaminen. Useimmiten ratkaisu on kuitenkin, että edellinen palvelu vain *korvataan* toisella. Löysin netistä h17:n vanhoja aikatauluja ja siinä pisti silmään, että vuorotiheys ei ollut kovin paljoa ysiä huonompi (h17 -->5krt/tunti). Se vain heikkeni lama-aikana ja tavallaan ratikka nyt vain korvasi pienellä erolla h17:n ja iso alue jäi palvelematta. Samaa tavaraa myytiin nyt isolla haloolla, vaikka ysi onkin nasta juttu. 

Uskon siihen perusasiaan, kuten joku viisas joskus totesi, että nerokas ratkaisu on yksinkertainen. Helpoimmalla siis päästään, jos ysin liikennöintiaikana h23 lyhennetään Pasilaan ja palvelu Pasilassa paranee, koska päällekkäisyys on iso välilä llmalantori-Pasilan asema. Pasilan tulevaisuuden kehitys on kuitenkin käypä peruste tälle. Edelleen ehdotan, että ennen ysin liikennöintiä ja liikenteen loppumisen jälkeen meillä on 23N, joka ajaa välin Merikatu-Invalidisäätiö.

Minusta yöliikenne on erittäin tärkeä elementti kaupungissa ja osittain periaatteellinenkin kysymys. Se palvelee pientä, mutta aktiivista joukkoa ja elävöittää kaupunkia. Myös monissa muissa kaupungeissa yöliikenne on se, joka tarjoaa party peoplelle ja muille, työnkin takia liikkuville potentiaalisen mahdollisuuden, sillä emme kuitenkaan elä enää 7-17 yhteiskunnassa.

56 tulee ymmärtääkseni, jos valtio joukkoliikennetuen antaa. 5 milj. on käsittääkseni luvattu ja Helsinki saanee siitä 2,5milj, Paikallisliikenneliitto r.y:n esityksen mukaisesti. Luin uutisen, jossa Eduskunnassa myös väläyteltiin tuen tuplaamista ainakin vihreiden ja kokoomuksen taholta. Kyse on tietenkin vaalivuoden puheista ja kuten tiedämme, maakuntien joukkoliikennetuki on osittain maksumiehenä tässä asiassa eikä saanut tarpeellisia korotuksia. Liikenneinvestoinnit ovat myös vuonna 2009 rutkasti kehyksen 400milj euroa pienemmät (vuonna 2009 tiet ja radat saavat aloitettaviin ja käynnissä oleviin hankkeisiin n350milj.), joten sieltä voitanee irroittaa vaalien kunniaksi jokunen miljoona "suurten kaupunkien" tukeen sisäisillä siirroilla. Samalla buustataan sitten vaaleja.

Mitä tulee h56-asiaan, niin kuukanko valaisi sitä tässä viestissä:
http://jlf.fi/f12/3095-hkl-17-kilpailu/

77A-linjasta on juttua HKL:n poikittaisliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelman sivulla 41: 




> Vuosi 2010
> Jatketaan nykyistä linjaa 77A Vantaalle Tikkurilaan siten, että linjan reitti on Tikkurila  Siltamäki  Malmi  Jakomäki. Linja muuttuu Helsingin sisäisestä linjasta seutulinjaksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 77A-linjasta on juttua HKL:n poikittaisliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelman sivulla 41


Kyllä, juuri tuon suunnitelman ansiosta se tässä ketjussa tulikin esiin (huomaat, jos luet mitä tekstiä Max lainasi). Kysymys kuitenkin oli siitä, onko tuo suunnitelma myös toteutumassa. 56:n osalta kyllä, 77A:sta emme vielä saaneet valaistusta.

----------


## Kolli

Suunnitelma on tietysti aina suunnitelma. Pidän kuitenkin todennäköisenä, että se ainakin yritetään toteuttaa esitetyn mukaisesti. Omassa tiedossani suunnitelma on ollut siitä lähtien kun se julkaistiin. Max lainasi kohtaa, jossa puhuttiin h50:n lopettamisesta ja esitti kysymyksen 77A-bussista.

Itse kommentoin asiaa parhaani mukaan.

----------


## Max

Kaiken kaikkiaan tätä keskustelua poikittaisbusseista on varmaan paras jatkaa tätä aihetta koskevassa ketjussa täällä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä pointti on yöaikaan lyhentää linjaa 23 puolitoista pysäkkiä?


Ruskeasuon asukkaiden vaatimuksesta bussi ei aja yöllä Invalidisäätiölle asti. Asukkaiden mielestä bussi meluaa liikaa öisin.

Ysin alkuperäisissä suunnitelmissa 23 oli tarkoitus lyhentää välille Sörnäinen (M) - Pasila - Ruskeasuo, kun ysi valmistuu (Ilmalaan asti siis, minne se alun perin piti tehdä). Silloin kuitenkin kakkonen meni vielä Linjoille, joten Toisen Linjan ympäristön keskustayhteyksiä ei tarvinnyt miettiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ysin alkuperäisissä suunnitelmissa 23 oli tarkoitus lyhentää välille Sörnäinen (M) - Pasila - Ruskeasuo, kun ysi valmistuu (Ilmalaan asti siis, minne se alun perin piti tehdä). Silloin kuitenkin kakkonen meni vielä Linjoille, joten Toisen Linjan ympäristön keskustayhteyksiä ei tarvinnyt miettiä.


Kyllä niitä vielä ysin esisuunnitelman aikoihin mietittiin. Vuosi oli 1999. 23:n korvaajaksi Kalliossa HKL esitti ensisijaisesti Castréninkadun-Kirstinkadun rataa ja linjan 3 siirtoa sinne. Toissijaisesti, mikäli rataa ei tehtäisi, olisi linjaa 2 pitänyt liikennöidä 7 päivänä viikossa ja klo 23 asti. Jälkimmäinen vaihtoehto oli tietysti paljon kalliimpi tapa korvata bussi 23 Kalliossa.

----------


## Albert

Ylen Aikainen 10.10.
Eikös tuo Fleminginkadun reitti joskus todettu hankalaksi toteuttaa, vai muistanko väärin?

----------


## Antero Alku

En kyllä pidä tätä vaatimusta kovin älykkäänä. Flemarilla oli yksi 17:n pysäkkipari. Nyt ratikkapysäkki on korttelin verran kauaempana. Ja sitä varten pitäisi rakentaa 400 m rataa sekä 4 vaihdetta ja 4 suoraa raideristeystä. Pidän koko ajatusta vaalihumuna.

Antero
Ehdokas 881 Helsingissä
(Onko tämä nyt sitten sallittua, kun huomasin jollain muullakin tällaisen allekirjoituksen?)

----------


## 339-DF

> Ylen Aikainen 10.10.
> Eikös tuo Fleminginkadun reitti joskus todettu hankalaksi toteuttaa, vai muistanko väärin?


Enpä tiedä, onko aiemmin todettu, mutta nyt todetaan. Jlk:n esityslistassa 29.10. todetaan vastauksena valtuustoaloitteeseen, että "reitille Porthaninkatu  Fleminginkatu ei ole teknisesti mahdollista tehdä liikennekelpoista raitiorataa." Eipä ihme, sen verran mäkinen tuo Flemarin osuus on.

Edelleen jlk toteaa Merikadusta ja Ilmalasta, että "ratajatkeista tehdään hankesuunnitelmat sellaisella aikataululla, että joukkoliikennelautakunta voisi käsitellä niitä maalis-huhtikuussa 2009."

Merikadun-jatkeesta ei puhuta varsinaisesti linjan 9 jatkeena: "Tavoitteena on laajentaa raitioliikennettä myös eteläsuuntaan linjan 10 nykyiseltä päätepysäkiltä Kirurgilta." Tämä on mielestäni hyvä asia, sillä linjaa 9 on perusteltua jatkaa Jätkäsaareen. Merikadun-rata tulisi silloin ensivaiheessa linjalle 10 ja sitten vuodesta 2014 alkaen jollekin muulle linjalle, kun linja 10 siirtyy Aleksille ja Laajasaloon.

----------


## Jusa

Tämän päivän "ratikkalehdessä", onko se nyt Metro, oli juttu että rv 9 jatkosuunnitelmia kiirehditään sekä ilmalaan että kympin pysäkiltä etelään. Tavoitteena on että jkl saa asian eteensä jo keväällä maalis/huhtikuussa.
Joskus tapahtuu jotain nopeastikin, yleensä päätöksiin menee yksi sukupolvi.

----------


## kuukanko

Ysin jatkossa Ilmalaan yksi ongelma on Pasilan aseman pysäkki. Nykyiset bussipysäkit ovat jo nyt ylikuormittuneita ja seiskojen pysähdykset niiltä on poistettu. Ysikään ei mahtuisi niille, vaan ysin pysäkin saaminen Pasilan sillalle vaatisi kalliita siltarakennelmia, joille uudet pysäkit tehtäisiin. Sellaiset kyllä tehdään viimeistään Keski-Pasilan rakentamisen yhteydessä, mutta siihen on vielä monta vuotta. Jos ysi viedään Ilmalaan nopealla aikataululla, joutuu se kiertämään aluksi kiertämään Messukeskuksen kautta, koska Pasilan aseman pysäkit mahtuvat vain Ratapihantien varteen.

Ysin Messukeskuksen lenkki jätti täyttämättä sen ysin alkuperäisen tavoitteen, että ysi olisi vienyt Pasilan aseman ja Vallilan väliä kulkevat matkustajat pitkistä poikittaisbussilinjoista ratikkaan. Ruuhka-aikoina poikittaislinjat täyttyvät vielä juurikin tuota edellä mainittua väliä menevistä. Vallilasta Pasilan suuntaan matkustajia ilmeisesti karkottaa ysin tekemä lenkki ennen asemalle tuloa, Pasilasta Vallilaan taas bussiin houkuttelee bussien tiheämpi vuoroväli.

----------


## petteri

Hyvä huomio. 

Pasilan vaihtoyhteydet ovat todellakin nyt huonot ja pysäkit ylikuormitettuja. Pasilan ratikat ja bussit pitäisi olisi hyvä saada jatkossa pysähtymään lähempänä laitureita eli nykyisen asemarakennuksen pohjoispuolella.

Sillan rakentaminen raiteiden päälle aseman pohjoispuolelle taitaa olla hankalaa korkeuserojen vuoksi.  

Ehkä Pasilan ratikoille ja busseille kannattaisikin rakentaa joukkoliikennekatu ja sille "tunneliasema" suunnilleen Rautatieläisenkadun kohdalle, josta katu jatkuisi sitten Länsi-Pasilaan. Ideana olisi vähän samanlainen pysäkkiratkaisu kuin nykyään Huopalahden asemalla ja pääsy suoraan liukuportailla junalaitureille. Tuon toteutuminen ei vaan taida onnistua ennenkuin Keski-Pasilaa kunnolla rakennetaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Ehkä Pasilan ratikoille ja busseille kannattaisikin rakentaa joukkoliikennekatu ja sille "tunneliasema" suunnilleen Rautatieläisenkadun kohdalle, josta katu jatkuisi sitten Länsi-Pasilaan. Ideana olisi vähän samanlainen pysäkkiratkaisu kuin nykyään Huopalahden asemalla ja pääsy suoraan liukuportailla junalaitureille. Tuon toteutuminen ei vaan taida onnistua ennenkuin Keski-Pasilaa kunnolla rakennetaan.


Juurikin näin. Se parantaisi huomattavasti myös Länsi-Pasilan yhteyksiä asemalle ja Itä-Pasilaan. Lisäksi vaihdot pääradan ja rantaradan välillä helpottuisivat, edellyttäen tietysti että tätä uutta Joukko/kevyenliikenteenkatua ei kaivettaisi kovin syvälle. Uudelta yhteydeltä voitaisiin sitten jossain vaiheessa jatkaa vaikka seiskan reittiä osittain hyödyntäen edelleen esim. Meilahteen, jolloin Töölön/Pasilan metro muuttuisi vielä entistä turhanpäiväisemmäksi hankkeeksi. 

Minusta tämä hanke kannattaisi toteuttaa jo ennen kuin Keski-Pasilaa päästään rakentamaan, koska siihen saattaa vierähtää jokunen tovi. Max. parisataa metriä lisää tunnelia on mielestäni täysin hyväksyttävä kustannus, jotta tämä hanke ei jumiutuisi siihen, että odotellaan vuosikausia Keski-Pasilan rakentamista. Ja eiköhän tunnelinpätkälle, jotain käyttöä keksitä jos ratikka päätetään K-Pasilan rakentamisen yhteydessä nostaa heti jäljelle jääneen ratapihan jälkeen maanpinnalle.

----------


## petteri

> Max. parisataa metriä lisää tunnelia on mielestäni täysin hyväksyttävä kustannus, jotta tämä hanke ei jumiutuisi siihen, että odotellaan vuosikausia Keski-Pasilan rakentamista


Jos ratkaisu toteutettaisiin nyt, radan alittavan tunnelin lisäksi tarvittaisiin pitkä tunneli tai silta Keski-Pasilan ratapihan ali tai yli Länsi -Pasilaan. Mutta kun ratapiha saadaan keski-Pasilasta pois toteutus helpottuu ja halventuu merkittävästi.

Milloinkohan Keski-Pasilan ratapiha poistuu käytöstä?

----------


## kouvo

> Jos ratkaisu toteutettaisiin nyt, radan alittavan tunnelin lisäksi tarvittaisiin pitkä tunneli tai silta Keski-Pasilan ratapihan ali tai yli Länsi -Pasilaan. Mutta kun ratapiha saadaan keski-Pasilasta pois toteutus helpottuu ja halventuu merkittävästi.


Se on juuri se n. 200 metrin ylimääräinen tunnelinpätkä. Kustannukset siitä tuskin kohoavat niin suuriksi, että kannattaa jäädä odottelemaan mikäli Keski-Pasilan ratapihan poistumiseen menee vielä vuosikausia.

----------


## petteri

Niin pitkään kun ratapiha on Keski-Pasilassa linjaus Pasilan laitureiden alta on hankala jo korkeuserojenkin vuoksi. Hyvän palvelutason puolesta Pasilan aseman ratikoiden ja bussien "tunneliaseman" pitäisi olla lähellä pintaa, mutta ratapiha on syvässä kuopassa ja Länsi-Pasila kukkulalla.

----------


## kouvo

> Niin pitkään kun ratapiha on Keski-Pasilassa linjaus Pasilan laitureiden alta on hankala jo korkeuserojenkin vuoksi. Hyvän palvelutason puolesta Pasilan aseman ratikoiden ja bussien "tunneliaseman" pitäisi olla lähellä pintaa, mutta ratapiha on syvässä kuopassa ja Länsi-Pasila kukkulalla.


Saatat olla oikeassa. Voi olla että kiskot ei oikein taivu ratapihan länsipuolelta Länsi-Pasilan kukkulalle kun etäisyys on niin lyhyt.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ysin Messukeskuksen lenkki jätti täyttämättä sen ysin alkuperäisen tavoitteen, että ysi olisi vienyt Pasilan aseman ja Vallilan väliä kulkevat matkustajat pitkistä poikittaisbussilinjoista ratikkaan. Ruuhka-aikoina poikittaislinjat täyttyvät vielä juurikin tuota edellä mainittua väliä menevistä. Vallilasta Pasilan suuntaan matkustajia ilmeisesti karkottaa ysin tekemä lenkki ennen asemalle tuloa, Pasilasta Vallilaan taas bussiin houkuttelee bussien tiheämpi vuoroväli.


Syytä on vaikea arvailla kysymättä matkustajilta. Liikkumistottumukset muuttuvat hyvin hitaasti, ja ysi on ollut käytössä vasta muutaman kuukauden. Minusta vielä on liian aikaista vetää mitään johtopäätöksiä.

Jos matkustaja on tuolla välillä liikkunut iät kaiket busseilla, niin eipä hänelle tule mieleen, että HKL:n tavoitteet "vaativat" nyt häneltä siirtymistä ratikkaan. Jos sen sijaan tuolla välillä olisi "aina" ollut kaksi vaihtoehtoa, niin silloin ratikka saattaisi hyvinkin vetää pitemmän korren, kun siihen olisi totuttu.

Pysäkkien sijoittelu ei myöskään tue ysin käyttöä: Teollisuuskadulla ei ole yhtään pysäkkiä, vaan koko katu on ylitettävä (mikä vielä tietöiden kestäessä koetaan erityisen hankalaksi). Pasilan aseman pysäkki on myös kauempana kuin bussin vastaava, vaikkei vaadikaan kadunylitystä.

Onkohan ysin vuorokausittainen matkustajamäärä yhtään noussut lokakuun mittauksista?

----------


## hylje

> Ysin jatkossa Ilmalaan yksi ongelma on Pasilan aseman pysäkki. Nykyiset bussipysäkit ovat jo nyt ylikuormittuneita ja seiskojen pysähdykset niiltä on poistettu. Ysikään ei mahtuisi niille, vaan ysin pysäkin saaminen Pasilan sillalle vaatisi kalliita siltarakennelmia, joille uudet pysäkit tehtäisiin. Sellaiset kyllä tehdään viimeistään Keski-Pasilan rakentamisen yhteydessä, mutta siihen on vielä monta vuotta. Jos ysi viedään Ilmalaan nopealla aikataululla, joutuu se kiertämään aluksi kiertämään Messukeskuksen kautta, koska Pasilan aseman pysäkit mahtuvat vain Ratapihantien varteen.


Hetkinen! Jos tahtoa olisi, jo nykyiselle siltarakennelmalle Pasilan Aseman kohdalla mahtuisi hyvin erilliset raitiovaunu- ja bussipysäkit. Viidestä nykyisestä kaistasta on mahdollista saada kaksi bussipysäkkikaistaa ja kaksi raitiovaunupysäkkikaistaa. Tarvitsee vain rakentaa asemasta päin toiselle kaistalle bussipysäkki, siirtää Länsi-Pasilasta tulevaa raidetta puoli kaistaa ulospäin, rakentaa tälle raiteelle laituri neljännen kaistan päälle, joka siis poistuisi käytöstä, ja nykyinen bussipysäkki pysyy sellaisenaan. Risteykseen ei tällöin kuitenkaan mahtuisi henkilöautot jonottamaan...

----------


## kemkim

> Jos matkustaja on tuolla välillä liikkunut iät kaiket busseilla, niin eipä hänelle tule mieleen, että HKL:n tavoitteet "vaativat" nyt häneltä siirtymistä ratikkaan. Jos sen sijaan tuolla välillä olisi "aina" ollut kaksi vaihtoehtoa, niin silloin ratikka saattaisi hyvinkin vetää pitemmän korren, kun siihen olisi totuttu.


Matkustajat saisivat todellakin siirtyä ratikkaan lyhyillä kantakaupungin siirtymillä Pasilasta. Linja 58 esimerkiksi täyttyy Meilahdesta Pasilaan ja Pasilasta Aleksis Kiven kadulle matkaavista. Suurin tarve näkyisi olevan välillä Pasila-Aleksis Kiven katu. Linjoja 50 ja 58 käytetään "turhan" paljon tällä välillä, kun muulla reitillä tilaa riittää. Pitäisikö Pasilasta Meilahteen saada se metro tai joku uusi ratikkalinja? Jotenkin tuntuu kummalliselta, että kantakaupungissa toiseksi tärkeimmän rautatieaseman syöttämiseen käytetään suurimmaksi osaksi busseja, jotka sopivat paremmin esikaupunkialueelle ja täydentävään liikenteeseen.

Niin ja se Pasilansilta joukkoliikennekaduksi. Henkilöautoilijat voivat aivan hyvin kiertää Hakamäentien tai Nordenskiöldinkadun kautta. Reitti on aivan liian tärkeä julkisen liikenteen katuväylä, että autoilijat sen saisivat tukkia. Erittäin ongelmallinen on risteys Pasilan aseman vieressä, se ei toimi millään mittapuulla hyvin. Mitä sille voitaisiin tehdä? Kiertoliittymä?

----------


## Jusa

> Pitäisikö Pasilasta Meilahteen saada se metro tai joku uusi ratikkalinja? Jotenkin tuntuu kummalliselta, että kantakaupungissa toiseksi tärkeimmän rautatieaseman syöttämiseen käytetään suurimmaksi osaksi busseja, jotka sopivat paremmin esikaupunkialueelle ja täydentävään liikenteeseen.


Uuden Kalasataman rakentamisen yhteydessä varmasti linjat menevät uusharkintaan.
Totta on, että läntiset kaupunginosat ovat aika pitkälti bussi 58 varassa.
Ratikka 7 tosin menee Nordensköldinkatua, mutta ei ole mitenkään houkutteleva vaihtoehto hankalan pitkän siirtomatkatkan takia ja toiseksi linjan pitkä Pasilan kiertolenkki.
Bussi 58 ja 58A ajavat hyvää reittiä joka sopisi raideliikenteellekin Meilahdesta Pasilan kautta Aleksis kiven kadulle .....
Rataa pitäisi rakentaa Meilahteen silmukka ja oikorata ennen Pasilan siltaa, siitä sitten ysin radalle.
Meilahden silmulle varmasti löytyisi käyttäjä myös keskustaan menevälle linjalle.
Vai pitäisikö olla uusi kiertolinja 5 Meilahti-Pasila-A.Kivi-Kisahalli-Kamppi/Arkadia-Kolmikulma -Kamppi/Arkadia-Kisahalli-Meilahti ja päinvastoin.
Linja 9 siirtyy kuitenkin Kampin kautta Länsisatamaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Risteykseen ei tällöin kuitenkaan mahtuisi henkilöautot jonottamaan...


Pitkän tähtäimen suunnitelmissa Pasilan sillasta tietääkseni tehdäänkin joukkoliikennekatu. Poikittainenkin autoliikenne siirtyy kulkemaan ratapihan tasolla Veturitieltä satamaradan vartta Teollisuuskadulle. Tällöin sillalle todella mahtuu hyvin raitio- ja bussipysäkin.

Sitä en muista, mitä ysin Messukeskuksen lenkille on tarkoitus tehdä Ilmalaan jatkamisen jälkeen. Ilmeisesti oiotaan? Nykyinen lenkki kai kuitenkin on vain kääntösilmukkana.

----------


## Compact

> Pitkän tähtäimen suunnitelmissa Pasilan sillasta tietääkseni tehdäänkin joukkoliikennekatu.


Missä vaiheessa tehdään puuttuva Pasilan sillan toinen puolisko? Nythän on olemassa vain pohjoisempi puoli, eteläinen puoli jätettiin alkujaan tekemättä rahanpuutteen vuoksi?

Eteläisen sillanpuoliskon puuttumisen voi huomata siitä, että Itä-Pasilan/rautatieaseman päässä on sen liitos "maihin" olemassa bussipysäkin lähellä ja tynkä törröttää kohti länttä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Missä vaiheessa tehdään puuttuva Pasilan sillan toinen puolisko? Nythän on olemassa vain pohjoisempi puoli, eteläinen puoli jätettiin alkujaan tekemättä rahanpuutteen vuoksi?


Eiköhän sen voi jättää tekemättä siinä tapauksessa, että sillasta tehdään joukkoliikennekatu. Toinen puolisko kuitenkin tarvittaisiin vain autojen läpikulkua varten, ja aikaisemmin suunnitelmiin ei varmasti kuulunut ratapihan tason ottaminen siihen käyttöön.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sitä en muista, mitä ysin Messukeskuksen lenkille on tarkoitus tehdä Ilmalaan jatkamisen jälkeen. Ilmeisesti oiotaan? Nykyinen lenkki kai kuitenkin on vain kääntösilmukkana.


Kyllä näin on ollut tarkoitus, eli molemmissa ajosuunnissa mennään Asemapäällikönkatua.




> Missä vaiheessa tehdään puuttuva Pasilan sillan toinen puolisko? Nythän on olemassa vain pohjoisempi puoli, eteläinen puoli jätettiin alkujaan tekemättä rahanpuutteen vuoksi


Sillan levennys on tarkoitus tehdä ensimmäisten talojen rakentumisen yhteydessä. KSV:ltä nyt syksyllä saadun tiedon mukaan siltaa levennettäisiin noin vuonna 2012. Mutta eipä noin kauas osattu sielläkään ennustaa varmasti; suhdanteistahan tuokin riippuu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sillan levennys on tarkoitus tehdä ensimmäisten talojen rakentumisen yhteydessä.


No tässä tapauksessa toivottavasti ymmärtävät laittaa joukkoliikenteen toiselle sillan puoliskolle ja henkilöautoilun toiselle, eikä mitään järjetöntä, jossa raitiovaunut kulkisivat sillanpuoliskojen keskilaitoja ja bussit niiden ulkolaitoja.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Jos ysi viedään Ilmalaan nopealla aikataululla, joutuu se kiertämään aluksi kiertämään Messukeskuksen kautta, koska Pasilan aseman pysäkit mahtuvat vain Ratapihantien varteen.


Eli sitten jouduttaisiin rakentamaan ohitusraide myös 7A:n päätepysäkin yhteyteen.

----------


## 339-DF

Metro-lehden HKL Linjalla -palstalla kerrotaan tänään, että KSV ja HKL järjestävät asukastilaisuuden Korkeavuorenkadun-Merikadun raitiotiestä. Tilaisuus pidetään 18.8. klo 18-20 KSV:n auditoriossa, Kansakoulukatu 3.

Ymmärtääkseni tutkitut vaihtoehdot ovat yksisuuntainen lenkki Korkeavuorenkatua alas ja Kasarmikatua ylös sekä kaksisuuntainen linja Korkeavuorenkadulla.

Kasarmikatu on vielä jyrkempi kuin Korkeavuorenkatu, ja muutenkin kaksisuuntainen liikenne yhdellä kadulla on minusta selkeämpää, joten olisin itse taipuvainen kannattamaan sitä vaihtoehtoa, että Korkeavuodenkadulla ajetaan ratikalla kahteen suuntaan. Tarkk'ampujankadun raiteen ja pysäkin voinee poistaa ja käyttää vapautuvan tilan autojen vinopysäköintiin, jolloin pysäköintipaikkojen kokonaismääräkin pysynee suht nykyisellään.

----------


## nimby

Tässä tietoa aiheesta: http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL/Art...la-Helsingissa

Vuosituhannen vaihteessa esillä olleisiin kuuteen vaihtoehtoon nähden myös Huvilakadun eteläpään asukkaat näkyvät nyt päässeen "asianosaisiksi". Lieneekö taannoinen vaihtoehto 3 kulkenut Merikadun itäpäätä pitkin - Kapteeninkadulta kun ei pääse suoraan Neitsytpolulle...

----------


## Jusa

Mielestäni tämä suunnitelma pitäisi nivottaa yhteen Hernesaaren suunnitemien kanssa.
Aika helppohan olisi jatkaa rataa uusiin Hernesaaren alueisiin

----------


## Albert

> Mielestäni tämä suunnitelma pitäisi nivottaa yhteen Hernesaaren suunnitemien kanssa.
> Aika helppohan olisi jatkaa rataa uusiin Hernesaaren alueisiin


Mutta ysin jatkeen ei tarvitsisi varmaankaan jäädä odottamaan Hernesaarta.

----------


## Jusa

> Mutta ysin jatkeen ei tarvitsisi varmaankaan jäädä odottamaan Hernesaarta.


Eipä, jäähän tässä pari silmukkaa muutenkin poikkeusliikennetarpeisiin; tarkampuja ja kolmikulma.
Tarkampujan voi rullata, mutta "erottajaa" tarvitaan.

Kutonen kun mennee Bulevardia pitkin Hernesaareen niin tämä toinen ex9 voisi mennä rannan kautta Hernesaareen.
Mikä sitten on telakkakadun kohtalo.
Samoin pitää ottaa lopullisesti esille Fredan rata Bulevardin ja Kampin välille.
Kaikki pitäisi miettiä samaan suunnitelmaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaikki pitäisi miettiä samaan suunnitelmaan.


Tämä juuri on se ikuisuusongelma, että suunnittelu on liian sirpaleista. Mutta ne Ratikka 2020 -kartat, jotka olen nähnyt, ottavat kyllä huomioon linjaston kokonaisuutena kun Kalasatama, Hernesaari, Jätkä, Ullanlinna, Ilmala ja Laajasalo on toteutettu.

Itse näkisin, että tämä Ullanlinnan jatke on nyt ihan hyvä tehdä vaihtoehdon 1 mukaan. Mikään ei estä jatkamasta tätä linjaa, on se sitten 9, 10 tai joku muu, Merikatua pitkin Hernesaareen kun sen aika on.

KSV tahtoo Hernesaareen linjan 6 Bulevardilta Telakkakadun ja Eiranrannan kautta. Mikäänhän ei estä myöskään Tehtaankadulta tai Merikadulta tulevan radan jatkoa Eiranrantaan ja Hernesaareen. Eli kaikki portit jätetään auki, ja hyvä niin. Kun telakka vuonna 2012 poistuu, on Ullanlinnan-Merikadun rata toivottavasti jo rakennettu ja siinä vaiheessa voidaan sitten verrata näitä kolmea vaihtoehtoa ja toteuttaa yksi tai useampia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä juuri on se ikuisuusongelma, että suunnittelu on liian sirpaleista. Mutta ne Ratikka 2020 -kartat, jotka olen nähnyt, ottavat kyllä huomioon linjaston kokonaisuutena kun Kalasatama, Hernesaari, Jätkä, Ullanlinna, Ilmala ja Laajasalo on toteutettu.


Helsingissä joukkoliikennesuunnittelun yleinen ongelma on ollut jonkin kuvitellun täydelllisen valmiin tilanteen tavoittelu, ja ennen sitä ei saa tehdä mitään. Ja kun ei koskaan päätetä edes sitä, mikä se täydellisyys on, ei sitten koskaan tehdä mitään. No, ratikkaverkon osalta ei tehdä mitään onkin tainnut olla se todellinen tavoite.  :Smile: 

Nyt ollaan etenemässä oikealla tavalla. Jos halutaan jatkaa 9, niin jatketaan, eikä keksitä syitä, miksi sitä ei nyt vielä pitäisi jatkaa. Suunnittelujohtaja Lehmuskoskea haastateltiin asiasta aamulla radiossa, ja minusta hän esitti juuri oikeita näkemyksiä. Hän puhui myös Hernesaaresta, mutta se on eri asia, nyt tehdään ysille jatko.

Eli suunnittelussa ei pidä pohtia ja tavoitella jotain valmista, vaan pitää suunnitella aikatalua, jonka mukaan edetään. Aikataulu on tarkin lähitulevaisuudessa ja epätarkka ja muuttuva kaukaisessa tulevaisuudessa.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Suunnittelujohtaja Lehmuskoskea haastateltiin asiasta aamulla radiossa, ja minusta hän esitti juuri oikeita näkemyksiä. Hän puhui myös Hernesaaresta, mutta se on eri asia, nyt tehdään ysille jatko.


Puhuiko Lehmuskoski nimen omaan ysin jatkosta? Ja antoiko hän tälle mitään aikataulua?

Voisin kuvitella, että jos suunnittelu etenee ripeästi ja rahat löydetään, niin Ullanlinnan raitiotie voitaisiin ottaa käyttöön 2012 eli yhtä aikaa Jätkän keskustayhteyden kanssa. Siihen on vain 3 vuotta aikaa.

Olen sinänsä samaa mieltä kanssasi siitä, että on hölmöä puhua aina jostain tavoitetilanteista 20 vuoden päässä (vrt. Jätkäsaari 2025) kun ei kukaan tiedä, millaista silloin oikeasti on. Toisaalta on kuitenkin niinkin, että jos tehdään pala kerrallaan vailla kokonaisnäkemystä, niin saatetaan tehdä ihan päättömiä ratkaisuja, jotka pahimmassa tapauksessa estävät tai ainakin haittaavat myöhempää kehitystä. No, Ullanlinna ei ole tällainen, mä näen sen vain Kirran linjan pidennyksenä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:48 ----------

Tämänpäiväisen maastokäynnin jälkeen olen sitä mieltä, että vaihtoehto 1 on toteuttamiskelpoinen, vaihtoehto 2 ei.

Vaihtoehdossa 1 Korkeavuorenkadulta pitäisi ratikan vuoksi poistaa n. 20 autopaikkaa, niistä 13 voidaan sijoittaa Tarkk'ampujankadulle kadun reunaan kun sieltä puretaan kiskot ja päättärikoroke pois. Tarkk'ampujankadulle saattaa mahtua vinopysäköintikin, jos katu jää nykyisen päättärin kohdalta edelleen yksisuuntaiseksi.

Muilla kaduilla parkkipaikkojen määrä ei oleellisesti muutu, tosin muuttaisin mielelläni katuja yksisuuntaiseksi. Sekä Pietarinkadulla että Huvilakadulla näyttäisi siltä, että kadulle periaatteessa mahtuu parkkipaikat molempiin reunoihin ja kaksi ajorataa, mutta silloin kiskot täytynee sijoittaa aika lähelle parkkeerattuja autoja, mikä taas johtaa tuttuihin ongelmiin, kun kaikki autoilijat eivät jätäkään kulkupeliään ihan kadunreunaan kiinni. Varsinkaan lumikeleillä. Siksi olisi parempi, että kadut yksisuuntaistettaisiin, jolloin ratikka voisi kulkea suht keskellä ja parkkipaikat sopisivat hyvin citymaastureillekin.

Merikadulla ratikka varmaan on ajateltu kadun reunaan, jolloin p-paikat lähtevät yhden korttelin matkalta. Toisaalta naapurikorttelista poistuu kaksi bussipysäkkiä, sinne saadaan uusia autopaikkoja.

Vaihtoehdossa 2 Kasarmikatu ja varsinkin Neitsytpolku ovat hyvin kapeita. Jos jalkakäytäviä ei kavenneta, niin molemmat on joko muutettava yksisuuntaisiksi tai toisen reunan p-paikat on poistettava, jotta ratikka mahtuisi sinne. Lisäksi Kasarmikatu on aika jyrkkä. Mielestäni Kasarmikatu ei kyllä sovellu ratikkakaduksi.

Mielenkiintoista siis nähdä, miten konsultti on radat piirtänyt ja miten parkkipaikkojen kokonaismäärä muuttuu. Siitähän kai kenkä Ullanlinnassa lähinnä puristaa.

Totisesti toivon myös, että Kirran nykyinen silmukka on päätetty poistaa tarpeettomana. (Varakääntöpaikkana Kolmikulma riittää ihan hyvin, ja kahdelle linjalle Kaartinkaupungin alueella ei ole kysyntää). Silloin niitä parkkipaikkoja saadaan Tarkk'ampujankadulle, Kasarmikadulle sekä Punanotkonkadulle.

----------


## Jusa

Toivotaan, että nyt ei "joukossa tyhmyys tiivisty"  :Wink: 
Odotetaan viisaita päätöksiä joutaisalla aikataululla.
Olisi ollut mukava kuulla Lehmuskosken lausumaa!
Ovat varmaan ottaneet huomioonkin, että rataa voidaan jatkaa Hernesaaren suuntaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Puhuiko Lehmuskoski nimen omaan ysin jatkosta? Ja antoiko hän tälle mitään aikataulua?


En kuullut juttua kokonaan, se saattaa löytyä YLEn aikaisen netistä. Jutun syy oli KSV:ssä viikon päästä (18.8.) järjestettävä info, joten siellä yksityiskohdat selvinnevät, jos ovat tiedossa.

Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi siitä, että ei pidä tehdä asioita tilkkutäkkiperiaatteella. Mutta nyt minusta ollaan menossa parempaan suuntaan. On jokin visio (vaikka sitä ehkä kuvitellaan lopulliseksi ja varmaksi totuudeksi), ja kyetään toteuttamaan asioita vaiheittain. Eli ei sanota, että 9:n jatko toteutetaan vasta sitten kun teemme Jätkän, Hernesaaren ja Kalasataman valmiiksi, koska ysin jatko on osa tätä kokonaisuutta.

Antero

----------


## nimby

Olennainen ero jäljelle jäävien parkkipaikkojen määrässä ja/tai muun liikenteen sujuvuudessa vaikuttanee. Huvilakadun eteläpäästä ja Merikadun itäpäästä asuntoja omistavilla lienee tämän lisäksi omat näkökulmansa...

----------


## 339-DF

> Olennainen ero jäljelle jäävien parkkipaikkojen määrässä ja/tai muun liikenteen sujuvuudessa vaikuttanee. Huvilakadun eteläpäästä ja Merikadun itäpäästä asuntoja omistavilla lienee tämän lisäksi omat näkökulmansa...


Asutko itse alueella? Miten koet sen, jos katuja yksisuuntaistettaisiin? Sillä tavoin nimittäin parkkipaikkoja voidaan säilyttää enemmän, ja liikenne sujuisi ratikan, mutta myös autojen, kannalta paremmin. Vaihtoehdossa 1, jota pidän todennäköisempänä, yksisuuntaistettavia olisivat Pietarinkadun ja Huvilakadun ne osuudet, joilla ratikka kulkee (tai selkeyden vuoksi koko katu).

----------


## teme

Selittäkää nyt joku tyhmälle joka ei ymmärrä miksi pitää taas tehdä yksi kääntösilmukka eli umpikuja lisää:
Miksei vaihtoehtoehdossa yksi voi ajaa Tehtaankatua ja käydä kääntymässä 1A:n päättärillä?
Miksei vaihtoehossa kaksi voida ajaa reittiä Kapteeninkatu - Tehtaankatu - Kasarminkatu?

Kerettiläinen idea, korvataan 1A linjalla 9A. Eli 1A lähdöt muuttuu 1 vuoroiksi, ja osa 9:n vuoroista jatkaa Itä-Pasilasta Mäkelänkadun kautta Käpylään tunnuksella 9A.

----------


## Tuomask

> Selittäkää nyt joku tyhmälle joka ei ymmärrä miksi pitää taas tehdä yksi kääntösilmukka eli umpikuja lisää:
> Miksei vaihtoehtoehdossa yksi voi ajaa Tehtaankatua ja käydä kääntymässä 1A:n päättärillä?
> Miksei vaihtoehossa kaksi voida ajaa reittiä Kapteeninkatu - Tehtaankatu - Kasarminkatu?


Siksi että on tarkoitus saada joukkoliikennepalvelu sinne asti minne se ennenkin ulottui?

----------


## 339-DF

> Selittäkää nyt joku tyhmälle joka ei ymmärrä miksi pitää taas tehdä yksi kääntösilmukka eli umpikuja lisää


Tuomask:n sanoihin lisäisin vielä, että tuo "umpikuja" voi hyvinkin jatkua Hernesaareen kun aika on sille kypsä.

Asian voi nähdä myös niin, että nyt Tarkk'ampujankadulle päättyvää raitiotietä yksinkertaisesti pidennetään "loppuun asti" eli Merisatamaan, minne se olisi pitänyt päättää jo 1920-luvulla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Merikadulla ratikka varmaan on ajateltu kadun reunaan, jolloin p-paikat lähtevät yhden korttelin matkalta. Toisaalta naapurikorttelista poistuu kaksi bussipysäkkiä, sinne saadaan uusia autopaikkoja.


Jos vaihtoehto 1 valitaan, voi olla, että naapurikorttelin bussipysäkkejä ei voida poistaa, jotta Neitsytpolulle jää joukkoliikennepalvelu. Nyt paperilla vaihtoehtoja suunnitellessa varmaan ajatellaan, että ykkösvaihtoehdossakin linja 14 voitaisiin katkaista takaisin Laivurinkadun päähän, mutta mielestäni asia olisi hyvä puhua selväksi asukkaiden kanssa, ettei tule yllätystä siinä vaiheessa, kun Merikadun rata alkaa valmistua. HKL:n suunnitteluohjeen normeillahan niin 14 Merikadulla kuin Kirurgin radan jatko Merikadullekin on turhia, koska alueelta on suunnitteluohjeen rajoissa oleva kävelymatka kolmosen pysäkeille Tehtaankadulle, mutta alueen vaikutusvaltaiset asukkaat vaativat varmasti suunnitteluohjeen perusvaatimusta parempaa palvelua.

----------


## vristo

Jotenkin mieleeni tulee taas sellainen asia, että kaksisuuntaisille raitiovaunuille voisi olla käyttöä raitiolinja ysinkin ratkaisussa.
Malliesimerkkinä Bielefeldin Stadtbahnin raideplaani vuodelta 1999 (puuttuu yksi nykyinen linja, 4, kokonaan), jossa linjan 3 päättäri Stieghorts Zentrum on ratkaisultaan hyvin yksinkertainen. Muilla linjoilla on vielä silmukat, joska Bieleleldissäkin oli vielä tuolloin yksisuuntaisia GT-Duewageja käytossä.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...dMaerz1999.png

Muutenkin tuo plaani näyttää mielestäni esimerkkiä kaupunkiradan toteutuksesta, jossa suuri osa verkosta on kokonaan muusta liikenteestä erillään olevaa rataa, vain kellertävänruskealla merkiyt osuudet ovat normaalin katuliikenteen seassa. Ja raideleveyshän oli se 1000 milliä.

----------


## nimby

> Asutko itse alueella? Miten koet sen, jos katuja yksisuuntaistettaisiin? Sillä tavoin nimittäin parkkipaikkoja voidaan säilyttää enemmän, ja liikenne sujuisi ratikan, mutta myös autojen, kannalta paremmin. Vaihtoehdossa 1, jota pidän todennäköisempänä, yksisuuntaistettavia olisivat Pietarinkadun ja Huvilakadun ne osuudet, joilla ratikka kulkee (tai selkeyden vuoksi koko katu).


Asun ja meillä on auto vaikkakaan emme koe pysäköintipaikkatilannetta nyt eikä todennäköisesti tulevaisuudessakaan toivottomaksi, ei se sen parempi ole muuallakaan Helsinginniemellä. Merisatamanrantaankin jaksaa kävellä jos ei iltaisin lähempää pysäköintitilaa löydy.

Yksisuuntaistaminen ei ole autaaksi tekevä asia, perustelluissa tapauksissa kuitenkin ihan hyvä juttu. Joskus aiemminkin se on käynyt mielessä mm. kun on katsellut bussin sompailua eteenpäin kapealla Korkeavuorenkadulla. Esimerkkeinä mainitsemasi Pietarinkatu ja Huvilakatu tuskin ovat sitä kapeampia enkä ole aivan varma mitä etua yksisuuntaistamisesta niillä saavutettaisiin kun liikenne esim. em. katuja vilkkaammalla Tehtaankadulla sujuu nykyisellään ratikkalinjasta huolimatta.

----------


## MrArakawa

Jos 2-vaihtoehdossa Korkeavuorenkatu ja Kasarmikatu yksisuuntaistetaan ja ajorata/kiskoura sijoitetaan katujen oikeaan laitaan, niin eikö silloin toiselle laidalle voi toteuttaa vinopysäköinnin koko matkalla. Jos vielä Kirran lenkki poistetaan, niin parkkipaikkojen kokonaismäärä ei varmaankaan paljon muuttuisi nykyisestä. 

Sinänsä pidän vaihtoehtoa 1 selkeämpänä, mutta ratkaiseva seikka on, millaisilla järjestelyillä Korkeavuorenkatu tehtäisiin kaksisuuntaiseksi raitioliikenteelle. Aiemmin esillä olleet limitetyt osuudet kuulostivat ainakin häiriöherkiltä.

----------


## nimby

Todennäköisesti 9:n jatkamista ei toista kertaa lykätä enkä ole varma, otetaanko enää käsittelyyn nyt esillä olevasta kahdesta vaihtoehdosta olennaisesti poikkeavaa mallia mutta tässä se olisi:

Ratikkareitin jatkaminen Tehtaankadun ja Laivurinkadun kulmasta Laivurinkatua etelään, siitä Merikadulle ja Neitsytpolkua pitkin Kasarmikadulle.

Ysin nykyistä reittiä ei tarvitsisi jatkaa pitkin Korkeavuorenkatua ja Laivurinkadun ja Merikadun kulmasta ratikan reitti olisi erittäin helppo haaroittaa myöhemmin Eiranrannan kautta Hernesaareen (, josta se voisi jatkaa esim. Telakkakadun kautta Bulevardille nykyisen kuutosen reitille).

Edelläoleva ei itse asiassa olisi suoranaisesti edes ysin jatkamista vaan kolmosen ja ysin reittien yhdistämistä eteläpäässään. Jos aivan hurjaksi heittäytyisi niin voisi ajatella mahdollisuutta, että ratikat kulkisivat toiseen suuntaan lähempänä rantaa ko. reittiä pitkin ja toiseen suuntaan nykyistä kolmosen reittiä Tehtaankatua pitkin. Mutta tuskin pakkaa kahteen kertaan teetettyjen suunnittelutöiden jälkeen enää näin sekaisin laitetaan varsinkaan jos rajoitutaan yksipuolisesti "kymmenen vuotta sitten asukkaiden ja Korkeavuorenkadun kauppiaiden vastustuksesta jäädytetyn ysin jatkamisen toteuttamiseen" eikä ajatella, että raitioliikenne voitaisiin ulottaa eteläiseen kantakaupunkiin kymmenen vuotta sitten "katveeseen" jääneille alueille vaikkei ysin reittiä jatkettaisikaan.

PS. Veikkaan Tehtaankadun liikenteen vilkastuvan kummasti kunhan Merikadun länsipää on katkaistu Telakkakadun risteysjärjestelyjen yhteydessä... Toisaalta Merikadulla olisi tällöin paremmin tilaa ratikalle mikäli muuta liikennettä on nykyistä vähemmän.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt paperilla vaihtoehtoja suunnitellessa varmaan ajatellaan, että ykkösvaihtoehdossakin linja 14 voitaisiin katkaista takaisin Laivurinkadun päähän, mutta mielestäni asia olisi hyvä puhua selväksi asukkaiden kanssa, ettei tule yllätystä siinä vaiheessa, kun Merikadun rata alkaa valmistua.


Kun konsultti esittelee ratikkasuunnitelmat nyt yleisölle, niin ihan itsestään selvää on, että samalla pitäisi esitellä myös muuttuneen bussilinjaston reittikartta. Olen itse pitänyt päivänselvänä että sekä 16 että 14 siivotaan pois Ullanlinnasta.

Jo ysin ekassa vaiheessa olisi pitänyt linjan perustamispäätöksen yhteydessä tehdä päätökset niistä muutoksista, jotka ysin vuoksi bussilinjoille aiheutuvat. Tokihan siitä sopasta on otettu HKL:llä oppia?

----------


## teme

> Siksi että on tarkoitus saada joukkoliikennepalvelu sinne asti minne se ennenkin ulottui?


OK, eli siis saadaan yksi pysäkki Tehtaankadun eteläpuolelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos 2-vaihtoehdossa Korkeavuorenkatu ja Kasarmikatu yksisuuntaistetaan ja ajorata/kiskoura sijoitetaan katujen oikeaan laitaan, niin eikö silloin toiselle laidalle voi toteuttaa vinopysäköinnin koko matkalla.


Kasarmikatu on kyllä aika jyrkkä ratikalle mielestäni. Välttäisin sitä viimeiseen asti, mikäli mahdollista. Ja Tarkkampujankadun kohdalla on vielä aikamoinen harjanne, siinähän on alamäki molempiin suuntiin.




> Jos vielä Kirran lenkki poistetaan, niin parkkipaikkojen kokonaismäärä ei varmaankaan paljon muuttuisi nykyisestä.


Toivottavasti poistetaan, turhaksihan se jää. Lähes koko matkalle poistuvien ratojen paikalle saa parkkipaikkoja, Tarkkampujalla on yksi porttikongi ja Kasarmilla taitaa olla vain Kirran sisäänajo. Punanotkolla ei mitään.




> Sinänsä pidän vaihtoehtoa 1 selkeämpänä, mutta ratkaiseva seikka on, millaisilla järjestelyillä Korkeavuorenkatu tehtäisiin kaksisuuntaiseksi raitioliikenteelle. Aiemmin esillä olleet limitetyt osuudet kuulostivat ainakin häiriöherkiltä.


Samaa mieltä. En usko, että limityksiin on menty, mutta ensi viikollahan se nähdään. Veikkaan eteläisen Fredan tyylistä ratkaisua, mutta autoliikenne sallittu molempiin suuntiin.




> Yksisuuntaistaminen ei ole autaaksi tekevä asia, perustelluissa tapauksissa kuitenkin ihan hyvä juttu. Joskus aiemminkin se on käynyt mielessä mm. kun on katsellut bussin sompailua eteenpäin kapealla Korkeavuorenkadulla. Esimerkkeinä mainitsemasi Pietarinkatu ja Huvilakatu tuskin ovat sitä kapeampia enkä ole aivan varma mitä etua yksisuuntaistamisesta niillä saavutettaisiin kun liikenne esim. em. katuja vilkkaammalla Tehtaankadulla sujuu nykyisellään ratikkalinjasta huolimatta.


Etu olisi se, että ratikan voisi sijoittaa keskemmälle katua kauemmas pysäköidyistä autoista, kun ei olisi vastaantulevaa autoliikennettä. Muuten ollaan herkästi tilanteessa, jossa piirustuspöydällä näyttää siltä, että kadulle mahtuu pysäköinti ja kaksi autokaistaa, sitten ratikka sijoitetaan kovin lähelle parkkipaikkoja ja vasta käytännössä huomataan, että autot pysäköivät liian lähelle ratikkaa. Siinä vaiheessa ei enää ruveta kiskoja siirtelemään, vaan vaihtoehdoksi jää vain pysäköinnin kieltäminen jälkikäteen.

Rakennusvirastolla on aiemminkin ollut liian positiivisia käsityksiä siitä, miten kapea tila riittäisi pysäköintiin. Autojen (ja välinpitämättömyyden) jatkuvasti kasvaessa sitä tilaa kuitenkin täytyy varata enemmän.

Kolmosta ajavilta rv-kuljettajilta kysyisin vielä mielenkiinnosta, kuinka sujuva Tehtaankatu käytännössä on? Eli minkä verran pysäköidyt autot ja jakeluliikenne haittaavat ratikkaa?

----------


## nimby

> kysyisin vielä mielenkiinnosta, kuinka sujuva Tehtaankatu käytännössä on? Eli minkä verran pysäköidyt autot ja jakeluliikenne haittaavat ratikkaa?


Kyllä Tehtaankadullakin aina ajoittain muodostuu tukoksia kun kadun reunaan pysäköityä autoa ei ole jaksettu peruuttaa vajaata metriä lähemmäs reunakiveystä, jolloin rautiovaunu ei mahdu ohi. Siinä sitten seisoo ratikan perässä kaikki muukin liikenne. Jakeluliikenteen auton en ole ainakaan itse sattunut huomaamaan olleen Tehtaankadullakaan kertaakaan raitiotien tukkona.

----------


## nimby

> Mutta tuskin pakkaa kahteen kertaan teetettyjen suunnittelutöiden jälkeen enää näin sekaisin laitetaan varsinkaan jos rajoitutaan yksipuolisesti "kymmenen vuotta sitten asukkaiden ja Korkeavuorenkadun kauppiaiden vastustuksesta jäädytetyn ysin jatkamisen toteuttamiseen" eikä ajatella, että raitioliikenne voitaisiin ulottaa eteläiseen kantakaupunkiin kymmenen vuotta sitten "katveeseen" jääneille alueille vaikkei ysin reittiä jatkettaisikaan.


Mitenkä lienee; onko tilanne nyt erilainen kuin vuosituhannen vaihteessa ja olisiko siitä syystä mahdollisesti aihetta katsoa kokonaisuutta avoimin silmin ja miettiä Merikadun ja ydinkeskustan väliin jotain muuta ratkaisua kuin linjan 9 jatkamista siitä huolimatta, että se jäi aikoinaan "kesken"?




> PS. Veikkaan Tehtaankadun liikenteen vilkastuvan kummasti kunhan Merikadun länsipää on katkaistu Telakkakadun risteysjärjestelyjen yhteydessä... Toisaalta Merikadulla olisi tällöin paremmin tilaa ratikalle mikäli muuta liikennettä on nykyistä vähemmän.


Kyse siis tästä: http://www.helsinki.fi/fi/index/uuti...c35242ad6.html

Sen jälkeen Telakkakadun ja Tehtaankadun risteyksestä nykyisin Merikadun kautta itään suuntautuva liikenne ohjautuu käsittääkseni joko Tehtaankadulle tai Telakkakadun läntisen haaran kautta Eiranrantaan ja siitä itään joko Merikatua tai Kaivopuiston rannassa kulkevaa reittiä pitkin. Se, miten suuri osa liikennevirrasta ohjautuu Tehtaankadulle ja miten se vaikuttaa Tehtaankatua pitkin tai se poikki kulkevaan julkiseen liikenteeseen, jää nähtäväksi mutta on toivon mukaan kaupungin suunnitelmissa huomioitu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:54 ----------




> HKL:n suunnitteluohjeen normeillahan niin 14 Merikadulla kuin Kirurgin radan jatko Merikadullekin on turhia, koska alueelta on suunnitteluohjeen rajoissa oleva kävelymatka kolmosen pysäkeille Tehtaankadulle, mutta alueen vaikutusvaltaiset asukkaat vaativat varmasti suunnitteluohjeen perusvaatimusta parempaa palvelua.


Ehkäpä on näin ja lisäksi koetaan varmasti kolmosten kiertävän turhan pitkän lenkin pohjois-eteläsuuntaiseen yhteyteen nähden ja toisaalta suoraa reittiä Korkeavuorenkatua pitkin tällä hetkellä kulkevan bussinkin (16) lähin pysäkki on Kapteeninpuistikon ratikkapysäkin yhteydessä eli ei yhtään sen lähempänä Merikatua, josta on Tehtaankadulle pari sataa metriä (ja siitä eteenpäin saman verran kymppiratikan päättärille). kuukanko, mikä lienee mainitsemasi suunnitteluohjeen maksimietäisyys?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:48 ----------

Tässä taustaksi kaupunginosayhdistyksen kannanottoja vuoden takaa.
Mikäli linkit ei toimi niin dokumentit löytyivät sivuilta http://www.etelaiset.fi/ -> Dokumentit -> Lausunnot ja kannanotot

http://www.etelaiset.fi/doc/lausunno...jll_310108.pdf
http://www.etelaiset.fi/doc/lausunno...ll_2502208.pdf
http://www.etelaiset.fi/doc/lausunno...imus060508.pdf

----------


## juhanahi

> mikä lienee mainitsemasi suunnitteluohjeen maksimietäisyys?


Joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluohje sanoo näin: "Hyväksyttävänä kävelymatkana ruuhka- ja päiväliikenteessä voidaan pitää 300700 metriä riippuen alueen luonteesta ja linjojen järjestelymahdollisuuksista".

----------


## nimby

OK. Esim. korttelin keskellä sijaitsevasta Merikatu 5:stä on 400m lähimmälle kolmosratikan pysäkille.

----------


## 339-DF

HS uutisoi Ullanlinnan ratikasta: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135248579266

Suunnittelujohtaja Lehmuskoski ei tällä kertaa tahdo H/K-laskelmia, vaan perustelee ratikkaa HS:n mukaan sillä, että "etenkin Etelä-Helsingissä on voitava liikkua raiteilla." HS:n mukaan Etelä-Helsingin raitiolinja on osa Helsingin liikennepoliittista näkemystä siitä, että kantakaupungin joukkoliikenne hoidetaan tulevaisuudessa sähköisillä välineillä.

Onkohan linjalle muuten olemassa myös tarkka kustannusarvio? Sellaista ei ole ainakaan vielä tuotu julki.

Aikataulusta sen verran, että hankepäätös on käsitellä ennen vuodenvaihdetta. Silloin asian valtuustolle esittäisi nykyinen HKL:n johtokunta. Valtuusto tuskin kuitenkaan tekee päätöstä ennen huhtikuuta.

----------


## vristo

Ja Hesarin keskustelupalstalla myös "asiantuntevaa" polemiikkia tästä:

http://www.hs.fi/keskustelu/Uusi+rai...01200&tstart=0

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluohje sanoo näin: "Hyväksyttävänä kävelymatkana ruuhka- ja päiväliikenteessä voidaan pitää 300700 metriä riippuen alueen luonteesta ja linjojen järjestelymahdollisuuksista".


Matkustin eilen kympillä päästä päähän ja kyllä täytyy sanoa että pysäkkejä riittää varsinkin linjan eteläpäässä. Vasta Töölön jälkeen ne alkoivat harventua niin että matkanteko jotenkin sujui, vaika kävelymatkanormi tuskin silloinkaan on uhattuna. Osaako joku sanoa ovatko etelä-helsinkiläiset niin paljon huonojalkaisempia kuin esim taka-töölöläiset ja meilahtelaiset että kaksinkertainen pysäkkitiheys on perusteltua? 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Ja Hesarin keskustelupalstalla myös "asiantuntevaa" polemiikkia tästä:


Itseäkin hieman ihmetytti tuo rutinan aiheena ollut tanskalainen konsultti. Suomalaisista hankkeista lueskellessa voisi päätyä ajatukseen, että kaikki maailman ratikkakonsulentit asuvat Karlsruhessa. No, ei kai ulkopuolinen suositus sen kummemmaksi haitaksi ole, vaikka luulisi Helsingin selviävän muutaman korttelin pätkästä ominkin voimin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Itseäkin hieman ihmetytti tuo rutinan aiheena ollut tanskalainen konsultti.


Eiväthän ne oikeasti tanskalaisia ole, vaan Rambollilla on yli 1000 työntekijää Suomessa. Hesarin toimittaja on vain katsonut, missä maassa firman pääkonttori on.

----------


## petteri

> Mitenkä lienee; onko tilanne nyt erilainen kuin vuosituhannen vaihteessa ja olisiko siitä syystä mahdollisesti aihetta katsoa kokonaisuutta avoimin silmin ja miettiä Merikadun ja ydinkeskustan väliin jotain muuta ratkaisua kuin linjan 9 jatkamista siitä huolimatta, että se jäi aikoinaan "kesken"?


Linjan 9 jatkaminen palvelee Ullanlinnaa hyvin. Linja 9 päällekkäisyys kolmosen kanssa on korjattavissa parhaiten poistamalla kolmosen eteläinen lenkki ja järjestelmällä kaikki Etelä-Helsingin ratikat heilureiksi (vaatii koko ratikkalinjaston uudelleenjärjestelyn). Nyt etelään kulkee linjat 1A, 3B, 3T, 14, 14B ja 16.

Ratkaisuna pari ratikkaa linjaa Freda - Perämiehenkatu/Hernesaari ja kiskot Bulevardilta Kamppiin toiselle noista linjoista. (Korvataan kolmoset ja bussit 14, 14B ja 16) 

Yksi ratikka ysin lenkkiä Merikadulle. Ja yksi Kauppatorin kautta Kapteeninpuistikkoon. (uusi kääntöpaikka).

----------


## Antero Alku

Muistutan kaikkia tämän illan esittelytilaisuudesta KSV:n auditoriossa klo 18 (Kansakoulukatu 3).

Satuin itse kokeilemaan eilen Eiran erinomaista bussiliikennettä linjalla 14 osuudella KamppiMerisatama. Ja väitän, että ratikan vastustajat tuskin itse käyttävät joukkoliikennettä, jos kehuvat bussia ratikkaa paremmaksi.

Ei nyt liity suoranaisesti siihen, että liikenne on bussiliikennettä, mutta eihän se kovin mukavaa ollut saada takapuolensa märäksi istuessaan muutaman pysäkinvälin bussissa. Toivon, että neste oli vettä, ei esimerkiksi virtsaa. Ei ollut tilaisuutta selvittää eikä vaihtaa housuja.

Mutta itse matkustus oli surkeata, ja surkeammaksi muuttui loppua kohden. Bussia ei todellakaan ole tarkoitettu kivikadulle, mutta ei asfaltoidullekaan kadulle, jossa on kansia, pysäköityjä autoja ja liikennevaloja. Oma liityntälinja täällä esikaupungissa on aivan toista, vaikka täällä onkin hidasteita, kun luonnollinen hidastus ei toimi.

Paluusuunnassa en edes harkinnut 14:n käyttämistä, vaan kävelin mieluummin Eiran sairaalan ratikkapysäkille. Olin kyllä 14:n pysäkin kohdalla kun bussi tuli, mutta annoin mennä. Ei kiitos sitä rynkytystä.

Keskutelussa on esitetty, että Tehtaanakdun ratikka riittää, ei tarvita laajempaa palvelua. Merisatamanranta on kuitenkin erittäin suosittua virkistysaluetta, joka jää Tehtaankadusta liian kauas. No, autolla onneksi pääsee aivan rantaan, että siitä voi päätellä, kenen intressi taas on selittää, ettei Tehtaankatua lähemmäksi tarvitse joukkoliikenteen palvelua olla.

Tein samalla myös (jälleen) havaintoja Reittioppaan ratikkavastaisuudesta. Käytännössä tulin nopeammin kotiin yhdistelmällä ratikka-metro-bussi kuin sillä Reittioppaan tarjoamalla bussi-metro-bussi -yhdistelmällä, johon kieltäydyin nousemasta. Reittiopaskin antoi tämän nopeimman ratikan sisältävän yhteyden, kun kielsin opasta antamasta bussia. Edes valinnalla nopein Reittiopas siis ei ehdottanut ratikkaa, joka sen tietokannassa kuitenkin oli nopein yhteys. Onkohan niin, että ratikoissa on ilmankin yllin kyllin matkustajia, joten Reittiopas pyrkii ohjaamaan ihmisiä busseihin, jotta niilläkin joku kulkisi.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## ess

> Ei nyt liity suoranaisesti siihen, että liikenne on bussiliikennettä, mutta eihän se kovin mukavaa ollut saada takapuolensa märäksi istuessaan muutaman pysäkinvälin bussissa. Toivon, että neste oli vettä, ei esimerkiksi virtsaa. Ei ollut tilaisuutta selvittää eikä vaihtaa housuja.


Ei tosiaan liity siihen että on bussiliikennettä. Väittäisin että raitiovaunussa "kasteltuun" penkkiin törmääminen on paljon todennäköisempää.




> Mutta itse matkustus oli surkeata, ja surkeammaksi muuttui loppua kohden. Bussia ei todellakaan ole tarkoitettu kivikadulle, mutta ei asfaltoidullekaan kadulle, jossa on kansia, pysäköityjä autoja ja liikennevaloja. Oma liityntälinja täällä esikaupungissa on aivan toista, vaikka täällä onkin hidasteita, kun luonnollinen hidastus ei toimi.


Kivikadulla bussi on tosiaan ikävä. Muutenkin kiemurtelevilla kaduilla bussi ei ole omiaan. Kuljin pari vuotta koulussa linjan 16 busseilla Hakaniemestä Bulevardille. Ilmeisesti tuolla oli vielä liian tiukat aikataulut joten kuskit kaahasivat kuin mielipuolet. Suosittelen kokeilemaan tätä joukkoliikenne-elämystä.

----------


## Albert

> Suunnittelujohtaja Lehmuskoski ei tällä kertaa tahdo H/K-laskelmia, vaan perustelee ratikkaa HS:n mukaan sillä, että "etenkin Etelä-Helsingissä on voitava liikkua raiteilla." HS:n mukaan Etelä-Helsingin raitiolinja on osa Helsingin liikennepoliittista näkemystä siitä, että kantakaupungin joukkoliikenne hoidetaan tulevaisuudessa sähköisillä välineillä.





> "Pyrimme siirtymään dieselbusseista kiskoille"(kantakaupungissa).
> ...
> Eteläinen lenkki on osa HKL:ssä ja kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa mietittävänä olevaa Helsingin raitioliikenteen kokonaisratkaisua. Kun Laajasalon ja Sompasaaren sekä Jätkäsaaren ja Hernesaaren linjat aikanaan valmistuvat, linjapaketti voi näyttää Lehmuskosken mukaan aivan muulta kuin nykyisin.


Elämme ihmeellisiä aikoja. Välilla sanotaan sitä ja välillä tätä.
Välillä raitioliikenteen laajennukset korvataan johdinautoilla, välillä taas jotain muuta. 
Missä nyt oikeasti mennään? Tällainen tavallinen ihminen on aivan "H.Moilasena".

----------


## vristo

Ei kyllä mitenkään vaikuta mitenkään varmalta, että raitiotien jatko eteläiseen Helsinkiin olisi aiempaa myönteisempää. Valitettavasti.

Vai onko niin, että juuri hankkeen vastustajat ovat nyt äänessä?

Paikalla olleet foormilaiset: kertokaahan tunnelmia eilisestä esittelytilaisuudesta.

----------


## nimby

Oma tulkintani eilisestä on se, ettei kiskoliikenteen ulottamista Merisataman liepeille sinällään välttämättä vastusteta mutta molempia kahta nyt esiteltyä vaihtoehtoa karsastetaan ja ihmetellään, että niistä on tilattu tekniset konsulttisuunnitelmat. Ehkäpä taktiikka onkin ollut karsia vaihtoehtoja ja esitellä asukkaille ns. huono ja vielä huonompi vaihtoehto ja sanoa, että "valitkaa noista", jolloin se niistä vähemmän vastustusta herättänyt (KSV:n oma suosikki...) tulee valituksi. Itse katsoisin vielä miten linjaus Laivurinkatua Merikadulle sopisi laajempaan kuvaan vaikka sitä vuosi sitten lakkautetun, kuulema usean vuosikymmenen ajan liikennöineen, bussilinjan 17 reittiä 100% myötäilevää historiallista linjausta miten kaivattaisiin ("Merikadulta suoraan pohjoiseen ydinkeskustaan eikä kolmosratikan tapaan jompaa kumpaa kautta kiertäen").

Liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö esitteli muuten eilen vuosituhannen vaihteessa esillä olleita vaihtoehtoja ja mainitsi silloin, että uutena mukaan tullut ns. Pursimiehenkadun linjaus oli lautakunnan käsittelyssä viime vaiheessa ykkösenä. En muista miten reitti tuli pohjoisesta Tehtaankadulle mutta joka tapauksessa siitä se kävi kääntymässä linjan 1A päätelenkin Punavuoressa. Mihin lienee tämä vaihtoehto nyt kadonnut - ei sillä, ettäkö se olisi yhtään sen lähemmäksi Merisatamaa kuin kolmosetkaan mennyt.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tulin jälleen tehneeksi monta sivua muistiinpanoja nimenomaan yleisökeskustelusta.

Tekemättä tilastoa saaduista puheenvuoroista yleinen piirre oli, että vastustajat pitivä pitkiä puheenvuoroja esitellen perusteluita kannalleen ja puolustajat totesivat lyhyesti olevansa ratikan kannalla perustellen vähemmän ja harvemmin.

Vastustajilla tuntui olevan yhteinen sabluuna, jonka mukaan ratikka pilaa historiallisen miljöön ja Tehtaankadun pysäkit ovat tarpeeksi lähellä kaikkia. Jo pelkkä ratikan suunittelu maksaa liikaa ja sen sijaan pitäisi palauttaa heti linja 17, ainakin pikkubussilinjana Rautatieasemalle. Tilaisuudessa kysyttiin yleisöstä vastustajilta, miten ratikka pilaa historiallisen miljöön, mutta siihen ei kukaan vastannut.

Vastustajat kysyivät muutaman kerran, mitä ratikka ja mitä suunittelu maksaa. Tähän vastasivat virkamiehet, että kustannuksia ei ole vielä laskettu, vaan nyt esitellään tekniset vaihtoehdot heti kun ne on saatu valmiiksi. Ettei sanota, että kaikki tehdään valmiiksi ja sitten vasta kerrotaan.

Minulle jäi sellainen yleisvaikutelma, että asialla ratikkaa vastaan on etupäässä autopuolue. Kun esitettiin poistuvien pysäköintipaikkojen määrä, salissa kohistiin äänekkäästi. Vastustaminen liittyi usein juuri autoihin: autopaikat menevät, ja ne ovat niin tarpeen, kauppoihin ei voi tulla asiakkaita jos ei ole autopaikkoja, kauppoihin ei pääse jakeluliikenne jos on ratikka jne. Korkeavuorenkatu on mannermainen kauppakatu, mutta ei sitten, jos se ei ole täynnä pysäköintipaikkoja.

Asian esittely hoidettiin mielestäni huonosti, kun hanketta esiteltiin asukkaille, jotka eivät ole asiantuntijoita. Teknisten piirustusten ja katuprofiilien sijasta olisi pitänyt esitellä havainnekuvia. Palaute on tainnut viimeksi olla samantyyppistä, joten paikallaan olisivat olleet kuvarinnastukset esim. Signe Branderilta, nykytilasta (täynnä autoja + bussi) ja raitiokaduista. Siten olisi voitu jopa keskustella kuvien kanssa siitä, miten ratikka miljöön pilaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> . Itse katsoisin vielä miten linjaus Laivurinkatua Merikadulle sopisi laajempaan kuvaan vaikka sitä vuosi sitten lakkautetun, kuulema usean vuosikymmenen ajan liikennöineen, bussilinjan 17 reittiä 100% myötäilevää historiallista linjausta miten kaivattaisiin ("Merikadulta suoraan pohjoiseen ydinkeskustaan eikä kolmosratikan tapaan jompaa kumpaa kautta kiertäen").


Linjaukset Laivurinkadin kautta ovat hitaitakin. Minusta olennaisena pitkän ajan tavoitteena pitää olla kolmosten korvaaminen heilureilla. ilman Korkeavuorenkadun linjausta tuo muutos ei oikein onnistu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta olennaisena pitkän ajan tavoitteena pitää olla kolmosten korvaaminen heilureilla. ilman Korkeavuorenkadun linjausta tuo muutos ei oikein onnistu.


Samaa mieltä. Tai sanoisin mieluummin täydentäminen, koska toki kolmonen jää jäljelle, mutta ehkä hiukan harvemmalla vuorovälillä.

Olin itsekin tilaisuudessa paikalla. Minulle jäi sellainen tuntuma, että kannattajia ja vastustajia oli suunnilleen yhtä paljon. Molemmat saivat myös aplodeja ja muita kannustus- ja tukihuutoja. Yleensähän on niin että vastustajat aktivoituvat, tulevat paikalle tilaisuuksiin ja kirjoittelevat lehtiin ym. herkemmin kuin kannattajat. 50/50-osallistumisen perusteella voisi siis olettaa, että kannattajat ovat enemmistössä Ullanlinnassa.

Olin yllättynyt, että parkkipaikkojen puolesta käytettiin hyvin vähän puheenvuoroja (1-2?), vaikka konsultti esitteli jopa poistuvien paikkojen määrät katukohtaisesti.

----------


## nimby

> Linjaukset Laivurinkadin kautta ovat hitaitakin.


Missä mielessä hitaita?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:12 ----------




> Minulle jäi sellainen tuntuma, että kannattajia ja vastustajia oli suunnilleen yhtä paljon.


Minkä kannattajia? Minkä vastustajia? Raideliikenteen yleensä vai jommankumman tai molempien eilen esiteltyjen linjausten?

----------


## 339-DF

> Minkä kannattajia? Minkä vastustajia? Raideliikenteen yleensä vai jommankumman tai molempien eilen esiteltyjen linjausten?


Merikadulle asti ulottuvan ratikan kannattajia/vastustajia. Koitko asian eri tavoin?

----------


## nimby

Kuulosti siltä, että osa porukasta - itseni mukaanlukien -  olisi tyytyväisempi esim. mikäli näkyisi viitteitä siitä, että Etelä-Helsingin raideliikenteen kokonaisuus huomioitaisiin päätösten teossa ja että harkittaisiin myös muita vaihtoehtoja raiteiden viemiseksi Merikadun tienoolle kuin mäkiset Korkeavuorenkatu ja/tai Kasarmikatu. Kahden ainoastaan teknisestä näkökulmasta valmiiksipureskellun vaihtoehdon tuominen esiin ei vakuuttanut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuulosti siltä, että osa porukasta - itseni mukaanlukien -  olisi tyytyväisempi esim. mikäli näkyisi viitteitä siitä, että Etelä-Helsingin raideliikenteen kokonaisuus huomioitaisiin päätösten teossa...


Minulle jäi kovin epäselväksi, mitä asukkaat tällä tarkoittivat. Olen itse seurannut tiiviisti Helsingin ratikkasuunnitelmia nyt 19 vuoden ajan. Aina silloin tällöin laaditaan HKL:ssä ja KSV:ssä "lopputilanne"-suunnitelmia jotka ohjaavat tarkempaa suunnittelua. Sellaiset on nytkin olemassa ja eräänlainen "lopputilanne" oli esitetty myös kartassa auditorion ulkopuolella. Siinä ulotuttiin vuoden 2020 jälkeiselle ajalle. Tällaisen hypoteettisen lopputilanteen (eihän kaupunki ole koskaan valmis ja lopputilanteessa) pohjalta sitten laaditaan erillisiä suunnitelmia hankekohtaisesti. Kokonaisuus on siis huomioitu, ja Ullanlinnan vaihtoehdot ovat osa sitä kokonaisuutta.

Asukkaan näkökulmasta voi tuntua siltä, että kokonaisuus on unohtunut, kun asukas ei siitä kokonaisuudesta mitään tiedä. Mutta voin vakuuttaa, että näin ei ole.

Miten sitten saisi yhden pienen alueen, tässä tapauksessa Ullanlinnan, väelle tietoa siitä kokonaisuudesta? Jos virkamies yrittäisi selittää asukasporukalle tällaista vuoden 2020 jälkeen ulottuvaa, koko kaupunkia koskevaa skenaariota, joka ei sellaisenaan toteudu ja jonka ei ole tarkoituskaan toteutua (se on vaan skenaario eikä kukaan tiedä, miltä Helsinki oikeasti näyttää vuonna 2025) niin tilaisuus kestäisi 10 tuntia ja asukkaat ryhtyisivät tarttumaan aivan epäolennaisiin seikkoihin. Ei päästäisi ikinä eteenpäin. Johan siellä nytkin joku ryhtyi puhumaan Laajasalon ratikasta.

Nyt tilaisuudessa esitelty Ullanlinnan rata on hankkeena myös sikäli erikoinen, ettei sen toteuttaminen millään tavalla estä tai haittaa mitään kuviteltavissa olevaa muuta ratahanketta. Jos mietitään "kokonaisuutta", niin Bulevardi-Aleksi -linjan eteläpuolelle tulee Jätkäsaaren radat (ne on jo päätetty, yhteydet tulevat 8:n jatkeena Ruoholahdesta ja toisaalta uutta rataa Kampin läpi) sekä Hernesaari (päätöstä ei ole, mahdollisuuksia on käytännössä kolme eli Bulevardi-Telakkakatu, Tehtaankatu-Telakkakatu ja Merikatu) ja nyt käsittelyssä ollut Ullanlinna. Muuta uutta rataa Etelä-Helsinkiin tuskin koskaan tulee.

Näistä Jätkäsaari ei mitenkään vaikuta Ullanlinnaan. Hernesaari voi vaikuttaa, jos Ullanlinnan rataa halutaan aikanaan jatkaa sinne. Se ei kuitenkaan vaikuta siihen, miten rata Ullanlinnassa sijoitetaan (ve 1 vai ve 2). Molempia voi yhtä lailla jatkaa Hernesaareen, kun sen aika on. Ullanlinnan hanke ajoittuu joka tapauksessa ajallisesti useita vuosia ennen Hernesaarta, eli Ullanlinnan kanssa ei kannata odottaa Hernesaaren rakentumista mutta Ullanlinna kannattaa suunnitella ja toteuttaa siten, ettei estetä sen jatkumista Hernesaareen. Näin on myös tapahtumassa, ei siis huolta sen suhteen.

Se, onko Ullanlinna lopulta vain välivaihe Hernesaareen ulottuvalla radalla, on tämän hankkeen kannalta nyt sikäli epäoleellista, ettei se muuta nykyistä hanketta mitenkään.

Olen kyllä samaa mieltä kanssasi siinä, ettei tuohon "kokonaisuus pitää huomioida"-kysymykseen saatu kunnollista vastausta tilaisuudessa. Olisi paikallaan, että virkamiehistö osaisi vastata asiallisesti heille esitettyihin kysymyksiin. Uskaltaisin väittää, että jos vaikka tämän kirjoittamani kaltainen vastaus olisi kerrottu siellä tilaisuudessa, niin asukkaat ymmärtäisivät, että kokonaisuus on otettu huomioon tässäkin asiassa eikä sen suhteen ole huolta.

Muutenkin tuli taas mieleen, että varsinkin konsultille ei olisi pahitteeksi antaa vähän esiintymiskoulutusta. Ihan sama juttu oli jokerin tilaisuuksissa. Konsulttia ei nähtävästi voisi vähempää kiinnostaa selittää asioita maalikoille, puheesta ei saa selvää, kysymyksiä ei ymmärretä eikä niihin osata vastata eikä tekniikkakaan toimi (karttoja esitellään postimerkkikoossa ennen kuin yleisö ystävällisesti kertoo, miten asia pitää hoitaa).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:37 ----------




> ... että harkittaisiin myös muita vaihtoehtoja raiteiden viemiseksi Merikadun tienoolle kuin mäkiset Korkeavuorenkatu ja/tai Kasarmikatu.


Tavoitehan on saada bussin 17 korvaava, suora ja nopea yhteys Rautatieasemalta/Erottajalta Ullanlinnaan. Silloin katuverkossa ei ole muita mahdollisuuksia kuin Korkeavuorenkatu tai Kasarmikatu.

Jos ajatellaan vaikka ratikkaa, joka kulkisi Erottajalta Bulevardia ja Fredaa Eiran sairaalalle nykyisiä kiskoja ja jatkaisi Laivurinkatua Merikadulle, niin onhan se teknisesti mahdollinen, mutta se on ihan eri hanke. Se ei ole suora, nopea keskustayhteys vaan ihan yhtä kiertävä kuin linja 3 tänä päivänä eikä se ole perusteltu hanke, kun 3 on jo olemassa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:32 ----------




> Liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö esitteli muuten eilen vuosituhannen vaihteessa esillä olleita vaihtoehtoja ja mainitsi silloin, että uutena mukaan tullut ns. Pursimiehenkadun linjaus oli lautakunnan käsittelyssä viime vaiheessa ykkösenä. En muista miten reitti tuli pohjoisesta Tehtaankadulle mutta joka tapauksessa siitä se kävi kääntymässä linjan 1A päätelenkin Punavuoressa. Mihin lienee tämä vaihtoehto nyt kadonnut - ei sillä, ettäkö se olisi yhtään sen lähemmäksi Merisatamaa kuin kolmosetkaan mennyt.


Siinä oli ideana, että 9 kulkisi Erottajalta nykyisiä kiskoja Bulsaa ja Fredaa Eiran sairaalalle ja siitä 1A:n kääntöpaikalle. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuna asettui kannattamaan sitä, mutta HKL:n mielestä se oli liian päällekkäinen kolmosten kanssa ja joukkoliikennelautakunta totesi erikseen, että kolmosen reittiä ei sovi muuttaa.

Vaihtoehto sinällään ei varmaan ole "kadonnut", mutta sehän ei liity mitenkään tuohon Korkeavuodenkadun-linjaan, jonka tarkoitus on tarjota Ullanlinnaan nopea, suora keskustayhteys.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:35 ----------




> Tilaisuudessa kysyttiin yleisöstä vastustajilta, miten ratikka pilaa historiallisen miljöön, mutta siihen ei kukaan vastannut.


Erityisesti Huvilakadun komean talorivistön osalta ymmärrän kyllä asukkaiden näkemyksen, joskin 1900-luvun alkuvuosina kaupungissa oli kyllä jo ratikoita, vaan ei autoja jotka nyt siinä talorivin edessä seisovat. Mutta toki ratikkakiskot ja varsinkin ilmajohdot vaikuttavat Huvilakadun miljööseen, ohiajava vaunu ei niinkään.

Se ei kuitenkaan ole minusta kynnyskysymys; jos Huvilakadun miljööseen ei haluta koskea, voi silmukka olla korttelin verran suurempi ja kulkea Laivurinkadun kautta.

Isompi silmukka on tietysti kalliimpi liikennöidä ja aiheuttaa omat ongelmansa (vrt. linjan 6 suuri silmukka Hietalahdessa), mutta toisaalta lisäpysäkki Laivurinkadulla myös laajentaisi palvelualuetta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten sitten saisi yhden pienen alueen, tässä tapauksessa Ullanlinnan, väelle tietoa siitä kokonaisuudesta?


Aulassahan oli kartta kokonaisuudesta, mutta ilmeisesti sitä ei kukaan ollut nähnyt eikä sitä esitelty alustuksissa. Minusta tuntuu, että jos ensimmäiselle kokonaisuuksien kaipaajalle olisi esitetty se kartta siellä auditoriossa, niin asia olisi selvinnyt eikä siitä olisi tarvinnut keskustella enää.

Yleinen vastaus esityksiin siitä, etteikö samaa rataa voisi ajaa kaikkialle on, että ei voi. Mitä enemmän kierretään siksakkia, sitä pidemmiksi matka-ajat kasvavat, vaikka kapasiteetti ei tulisikaan vastaan.

Pääseehän Merikadulta bussilla Kamppiin, mutta se ei kelpaa, vaan halutaan päästä korttelin toiselle puolelle eli Fredan sijasta Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteyksen pysäkille. Ja Tehtaankadulta pääsee ratikalla kahta reittiä Kaivokadun pysäkille, mutta sekään ei kelpaa, vaan pitäisi olla bussi 17. Mutta jos sen reittiä kulkee ratikka 9, niin se ei taas kelpaa. Onko tässä jotain logiikkaa?




> Muutenkin tuli taas mieleen, että varsinkin konsultille ei olisi pahitteeksi antaa vähän esiintymiskoulutusta.


Konsultin esiintyminen oli minustakin huonoa. Eikä sitä voi puolustella millään, sillä näiden esittelyiden pitäminen on osa toimeksiantoa. Niistä on siis jo ennalta sovittu ja niistä maksetaan, joten ne pitää osata.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:41 ----------




> Erityisesti Huvilakadun komean talorivistön osalta ymmärrän kyllä asukkaiden näkemyksen, joskin 1900-luvun alkuvuosina kaupungissa oli kyllä jo ratikoita, vaan ei autoja jotka nyt siinä talorivin edessä seisovat. Mutta toki ratikkakiskot ja varsinkin ilmajohdot vaikuttavat Huvilakadun miljööseen, ohiajava vaunu ei niinkään.


Minä olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että katulamppujen kannatinvaijereiden lisänä ilmajohdot ovat huomattavasti vähäisempi ympäristöhaitta kuin pysäköidyt autot.

Antero

----------


## GT8N

> Minä olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että katulamppujen kannatinvaijereiden lisänä ilmajohdot ovat huomattavasti vähäisempi ympäristöhaitta kuin pysäköidyt autot.


Ihmettelen ihmettelemästä päästyäni, että mistä ainainen kitinä ilmajohdoista johtuu? Mikä ihme niissä häiritsee? Tuottaako ne jonkinlaisia kärsimyksiä? "Kaupunkikuva menee pilalle". Mikä kaupunkikuva? Se missä jököttää Makkaratalo autojen keskellä? Vai jokin muu? En ymmärrä, mikä ilmajohdoissa on niin erittäin vaikeaa? Taivas on, ja on jo kauan ollut täynnä kaikkea rihkamaa. Vaijereiden varassa katuvaloja, liikennemerkkejä, mainoksia, liikennevaloja, ilmajohtoja ym. Kenen henkiseen terveyteen ne vaikuttaa? 

Eikö raitiovaunun ilmajohdot nimenomaan ole sitä urbaania kaupunkikuvaa? Sehän on oikeastaan tärkeä osa raitiotietä, sillä pelkät kiskot eivät tee raitiotietä, vaan ilmajohdot niiden lisäksi. Eihän metrokaan ole metro ilman virtakiskoa. Eikä kukaan vastusta autoilua siksi, että tehdään uusia katuja ja teitä. Yleensä kun joku esim. kuuntelee musiikkia, ja siitä mielenrauhansa lopullisesti menettänyt huomauttaa, saa hän yleensä vastauksen "muuta maalle, jos et kestä ääniä". Samaa voi myös soveltaa ilmajohtoihin. Jos ei kestä niitä, voi muuttaa vaikka maalle katsomaan teiden varsilla kulkevia "häiritsemättömiä" sähköjohtoja. 

En varmaan koskaan unohda sitä hetkeä kun tulin Kamppiin ensimmäistä kertaa, kun ilmajohdot oli rakennettu. Heti ensimmäinen ajatus kun näin pelkät ilmajohdot oli "raitiotie on nyt täällä".

----------


## nimby

> Se ei kuitenkaan ole minusta kynnyskysymys; jos Huvilakadun miljööseen ei haluta koskea, voi silmukka olla korttelin verran suurempi ja kulkea Laivurinkadun kautta.
> 
> Isompi silmukka on tietysti kalliimpi liikennöidä ja aiheuttaa omat ongelmansa (vrt. linjan 6 suuri silmukka Hietalahdessa), mutta toisaalta lisäpysäkki Laivurinkadulla myös laajentaisi palvelualuetta.


Mielenkiintoinen ajatus varsinkin kun ajattelee, että Laivurinkadulle saataisiin todennäköisesti pysäkkikin (vrt. Huvilakadun lenkki, johon ei ainakaan toissailtana esitetyissä kuvissa oltu sijoitettu ainuttakaan pysäkkiä) ja toisaalta näkee miten paljon porukkaa kulkee Laivurinkadun eteläpäässä sijaitsevaan Eiran aikuislukioon bussilla 14 ja/tai kolmosratikalla.

PS. Pysäkkien rakennuskustannukset mennevät Rakennusviraston budjetista ja sillä saattaa olla vaikutusta nykyisten bussipysäkkien ym. käytännön seikkojen ohella vaikutusta pysäkkien määrään esim. nyt suunnitellulla reitillä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:59 ----------




> Pääseehän Merikadulta bussilla Kamppiin, mutta se ei kelpaa, vaan halutaan päästä korttelin toiselle puolelle eli Fredan sijasta Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteyksen pysäkille. Ja Tehtaankadulta pääsee ratikalla kahta reittiä Kaivokadun pysäkille, mutta sekään ei kelpaa, vaan pitäisi olla bussi 17. Mutta jos sen reittiä kulkee ratikka 9, niin se ei taas kelpaa. Onko tässä jotain logiikkaa?


Kymmeniä vuosia liikennöinyt ja joidenkin mielestä raa'alla tavalla lakkautettu bussilinja 17 koetaan ilmeisesti ainakin Merikadun suunnalla saavutettuna etuna, jota ilman ei voi elää. Korkeavuorenkadun ja Kasarmikadun porukka taas käytti todennäköisesti nopeampaa kymppiä jos ei jaksanut kävellä 10min matkaa Erottajalle. Tässä inhimmillinen logiikka.

----------


## vristo

> Kymmeniä vuosia liikennöinyt ja joidenkin mielestä raa'alla tavalla lakkautettu bussilinja 17 koetaan ilmeisesti ainakin Merikadun suunnalla saavutettuna etuna, jota ilman ei voi elää. Korkeavuorenkadun ja Kasarmikadun porukka taas käytti todennäköisesti nopeampaa kymppiä jos ei jaksanut kävellä 10min matkaa Erottajalle. Tässä inhimmillinen logiikka.


Itse olin 1990-luvulla ja osittain vielä 2000-luvun puolellakin bussilinjan 17 vakiokuljettaja (sen HKL-Bussiliikenne-aikoihin) ja opin tuntemaan ko. linjan kuin omat taskuni. Olin silloinkin aamulla vuonna 1997 työvuorossani, kun ko. linjaa ei päästettykään ajamaan Merikadulle saakka, vaan piti kääntyä Tarkk'ampujankadulla ympäri. Syynä olivat Tehtaankadulla tapahtuneet poliisisurmat. En unohda ikinä sitä tunnelmaa, sinä aamuna.

Pidin linjasta 17 kovasti ja se oli yksi suosikeistani kautta aikojen, juuri johtuen sen hektisestä keskustabussilinjan luonteesta. 90-luvulla se oli vielä todella suosittu ja ruuhka-aikaan usein täynnä. Parhaimpana reittiversiona pidin sitä, jossa keskustassa mentiin Etelä-Espaa ja Mikonkatua pohjoiseen ja Keskuskatua Merikadulle. Tällöin sen tavoitettavuus ja käytettävyys keskustassa oli todella hyvä ja sen näkyi ko. linjan suosiossa. Ykkössuunnan (Merikatu-Messukeskus) siirto Manskulle ei ollut enää ihan niin hyvä ratkaisu, varsinkin kun mielestäni välillä Erottaja-Rautatientori olisi pitänyt olla yksi pysäkki lisää; Kolmensepänaukiolla, linjan 24 pysäkin kanssa.

Bussilinjan 17 eteläinen osuus, se mitä nyt aiotaan korvata raitiolinjan jatkeella, oli kokemusteni mukaan erittäin suosittu ja monilla pysäkeillä on arkiaamuina "mustanaan väkeä". Minusta on varsin kohtuullista, että nimenomaan raitiovaunuilla jatkettaisiin sitä perintöä, jonka Helsingin klassinen bussilinja 17 jätti jälkeensä.

----------


## nimby

Apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Pekka Saurin puheesta raitiotielinja 9:n avajaisissa 8.8. 2008:

"Yhdeksiköstä ei ole tulossa sama linja, jollaiseksi sitä parikymmentä vuotta sitten suunniteltiin. Nykyisen kaltaista 9-linjaa alettiin suunnitella 1990-luvun lopulla, ja sekin on kokenut monia muutoksia toteutusprosessinsa aikana. Alun perin linja 9 suunniteltiin korvaamaan kaksi bussilinjaa 17 ja 23. Linja 17 oli tuolloin vuorotiheydeltään *ja matkustajamäärältään* huomattavasti nykyistä isompi linja. Linjaa 9 lähdettiin kuitenkin toteuttamaan vaiheittain. Se oli pakkotilanne taloustilanteen huononnuttua 2000-luvun alussa.

Muiden syiden lisäksi myös asukaspalautteet ovat vaikuttaneet linjan muuttumiseen alkuperäisistä suunnitelmista: linjaa ei - ainakaan nyt ensimmäisessä vaiheessa - viety Etelä-Helsinkiin asti kuten alkuperäisissä suunnitelmissa ajateltiin. Näin se ei enää korvaa bussilinjaa 17 ajatellulla tavalla, ja alueen palvelutason säilymiseksi muiden linjojen reittejä on muutettava enemmän."

Mikä lienee vaikuttanut linjan 17 matkustajamääriin tälle vuosituhannelle tultaessa jopa niin, että vuorovälejä harvennettiin?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:12 ----------




> Bussilinjan 17 eteläinen osuus, se mitä nyt aiotaan korvata raitiolinjan jatkeella, oli kokemusteni mukaan erittäin suosittu ja monilla pysäkeillä on arkiaamuina "mustanaan väkeä".


Oliko sitä väkeä mustanaan ennen vai jälkeen vuorovälien harventamisen?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:15 ----------




> Parhaimpana reittiversiona pidin sitä, jossa keskustassa mentiin Etelä-Espaa ja Mikonkatua pohjoiseen ja Keskuskatua Merikadulle. Tällöin sen tavoitettavuus ja käytettävyys keskustassa oli todella hyvä ja sen näkyi ko. linjan suosiossa. Ykkössuunnan (Merikatu-Messukeskus) siirto Manskulle ei ollut enää ihan niin hyvä ratkaisu, varsinkin kun mielestäni välillä Erottaja-Rautatientori olisi pitänyt olla yksi pysäkki lisää; Kolmensepänaukiolla, linjan 24 pysäkin kanssa.


Uskon tuon. Vaan Manskua Postitalon kulmallehan se ysiratikkakin nyt menee eli ei ole aivan niin suora yhteys pohjoiseen kuin linja 17 suosituimpina aikoinaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> "Linja 17 oli tuolloin vuorotiheydeltään *ja matkustajamäärältään* huomattavasti nykyistä isompi linja." -- Mikä lienee vaikuttanut linjat 17 matkustajamääriin tälle vuosituhannelle tultaessa jopa niin, että vuorovälejä harvennettiin?


Oli syy mikä tahansa, 9-linjahan on hyvin ottanut takaisin mahdolliset menetykset. Lyhyempänä ja kaikista keskustan ratikkaverkon ongelmista kärsivänä se on silti lisännyt matkustajamääriä 50 % bussi 17:ään verrattuna.

----------


## nimby

> Oli syy mikä tahansa, 9-linjahan on hyvin ottanut takaisin mahdolliset menetykset. Lyhyempänä ja kaikista keskustan ratikkaverkon ongelmista kärsivänä se on silti lisännyt matkustajamääriä 50 % bussi 17:ään verrattuna.


Tarkoittaakohan tuo, että eteläpäässä porukat, jotka eivät loppuvaiheessa käyttäneet linjaa 17, jaksavat nyt kävellä Tarkk'ampujankadun pysäkille...

Lisäys: Ysi ei tule Tarkk'ampujankadulle asti ja tuskin kovin moni menee kympillä kolmikulmaan ja vaihtaa siitä ysiin eli ysin matkustajamäärien kasvulle on jokin muu selitys sen lisäksi, ettei ysi joudu seisomaan ruuhkissa bussilinjan 17 tapaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tarkoittaakohan tuo, että eteläpäässä porukat, jotka eivät loppuvaiheessa käyttäneet linjaa 17, jaksavat nyt kävellä Tarkk'ampujankadun pysäkille...


Osa ehkä jaksaa, osa käyttää muita metodeja, koska vaihtoehtojakaan ei ole. Heikentynyt palvelutaso saa kuitenkin aikaan sen, että pitkällä aikavälillä Ullanlinnan autoistuminen nousee jonkin verran, koska autosta tulee houkuttelevampi vaihtoehto kuin se oli ennen. Kyllä joukkoliikennesuunnittelun tilastollisesti koetut normit Ullanlinnassa edelleen pätevät: joukkoliikennettä käytetään sitä enemmän, mitä lyhyempi kävelymatka sille on.

Ja on myös jännää, että käänsit asian näin päin, kun tarkoitus oli sanoa, että jälleen on osoitettu, että raitiovaunu todistetusti houkuttelee matkustajia bussia enemmän. On siis hyvin varmaa, että Merikadulle jatkon lopputuloksena kokonaispalvelutaso koettaisiin paremmaksi kuin bussi 17:n aikana.

Eikä 9 edes tulee Tarkk'ampujankadulle.

----------


## nimby

> Ja on myös jännää, että käänsit asian näin päin, kun tarkoitus oli sanoa, että jälleen on osoitettu, että raitiovaunu todistetusti houkuttelee matkustajia bussia enemmän. On siis hyvin varmaa, että Merikadulle jatkon lopputuloksena kokonaispalvelutaso koettaisiin paremmaksi kuin bussi 17:n aikana.
> 
> Eikä 9 edes tulee Tarkk'ampujankadulle.


Joo, sekoitin kymppiin... Ja kokonaispalvelutaso varmasti paranee bussiin nähden. Mitenkä lienee kymppiin ja kolmosiin Ullanlinnan päässä nousseiden matkustajien määrän käynyt sen jälkeen kun ysiratikka aloitti ja bussilinja 17 lopetettiin, se voi myös kertoa jotain siitä miten korvaamaton 17 on eteläpäässään loppujen lopuksi ollut.

----------


## petteri

> Osa ehkä jaksaa, osa käyttää muita metodeja, koska vaihtoehtojakaan ei ole. Heikentynyt palvelutaso saa kuitenkin aikaan sen, että pitkällä aikavälillä Ullanlinnan autoistuminen nousee jonkin verran, koska autosta tulee houkuttelevampi vaihtoehto kuin se oli ennen. Kyllä joukkoliikennesuunnittelun tilastollisesti koetut normit Ullanlinnassa edelleen pätevät: joukkoliikennettä käytetään sitä enemmän, mitä lyhyempi kävelymatka sille on.


3T:n uusi reititys kyllä paransi paljon Ullanlinnan yhteyksiä. Kapteeninpuistikolta Rautatieasemalle ja päinvastoin käyttökelpoisten vuorojen määrä tuplaantui kun 3B ja 3T lähtevät samoilta pysäkeiltä, vaikkakin eri puolilta.

----------


## nimby

^ No mutta tuohan kuulostaa hyvältä! Merikadun aluetta lukuunottamatta palvelu siis pelaa vaikkakin ratikkamatkaan Kapteeninpuistikosta rautatieasemalle menee viitisen minuuttia kauemmin kuin bussilla 17 aikoinaan.

----------


## petteri

> ^ No mutta tuohan kuulostaa hyvältä! Merikadun aluetta lukuunottamatta palvelu siis pelaa vaikkakin ratikkamatkaan Kapteeninpuistikosta rautatieasemalle menee viitisen minuuttia kauemmin kuin bussilla 17 aikoinaan.


Kolmosilla on todellakin matka-aikaongelma. Osittain myös siksi ysiä ollaan rakentamassa. Ja laivurinkadun linjaus Merikadulle ei ole käyttökelpoinen juuri matka-aikasyistä. Kolmosten vuoroväli Tehtaankadun ja rautatieaseman välillä on kyllä linjamuutosten jälkeen paljon parempi kuin aikaisemmin.

----------


## risukasa

> Olin silloinkin aamulla vuonna 1997 työvuorossani, kun ko. linjaa ei päästettykään ajamaan Merikadulle saakka, vaan piti kääntyä Tarkk'ampujankadulla ympäri. Syynä olivat Tehtaankadulla tapahtuneet poliisisurmat. En unohda ikinä sitä tunnelmaa, sinä aamuna.


Pakko tarttua tähän, nimittäin vanhempi kollega mainitsi myös saman tapahtuman. Raitiovaunut ajettiin Eiran läpi pysähtymättä. Hänkin totesi, että tunnelma oli vertahyytävä, sumuineen kaikkineen.

----------


## vristo

> sumuineen kaikkineen.


Sumuineen, nimenomaan. 

Olin juuri tulossa aamun ensimmäistä lähtöäni Messukeskuksesta Merikadulle päin ja Tarkk'ampujankadun kohdalla olikin poliisi, joka sanoi, että edemmäksi ei voi nyt ajaa. Kun tiedustelin syytä, hän sanoi, ettei voi sanoa juuri nyt sitä. Tuo usvainen aamu jäi lähtemättömästi mieleeni.

----------


## nimby

> Kolmosilla on todellakin matka-aikaongelma. Osittain myös siksi ysiä ollaan rakentamassa. Ja laivurinkadun linjaus Merikadulle ei ole käyttökelpoinen juuri matka-aikasyistä.


Tämä on ymmärrettävää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 3T:n uusi reititys kyllä paransi paljon Ullanlinnan yhteyksiä. Kapteeninpuistikolta Rautatieasemalle ja päinvastoin käyttökelpoisten vuorojen määrä tuplaantui kun 3B ja 3T lähtevät samoilta pysäkeiltä, vaikkakin eri puolilta.


Miten sen nyt ottaa. Töölössä suuri haloo heräsi siitä, että Stockmannille ei pääse enää oven eteen ratikalla. En nyt itse näe sitä suurena ongelmana, mutta ei 3:n uudelleenlinjaus luonut mitään uusia yhteyksiä, vaan vain korvasi vanhoja yhteyksiä toisilla.

Lisäksi vuorojen määrä tuplaantui vain sillä pysäkillä, jolta vaunuja menee molempiin suuntiin tasaisin välein. Kapteeninkadulta lähtöminuutit ovat päivällä klo 11 06, 15, 24, 33, 42, 51 itään ja 05, 14, 23, 32, 41, 50, 59 länteen. Eli käytännössä vuoroväli on 8 minuuttia. Ei lähellekään vuoromäärän tuplaantumista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:58 ----------




> JMitenkä lienee kymppiin ja kolmosiin Ullanlinnan päässä nousseiden matkustajien määrän käynyt sen jälkeen kun ysiratikka aloitti ja bussilinja 17 lopetettiin, se voi myös kertoa jotain siitä miten korvaamaton 17 on eteläpäässään loppujen lopuksi ollut.


Enemmän 9:n aloittaessa pelättiin sitä, että siirtymää tapahtuisi muilta raitiolinjoilta sille sen yhteisillä osuuksilla 3:n, 6:n ja 1:n kanssa. Näin ei kuitenkaan tilastojen mukaan ole käynyt. Mutta valitettavasti en ole nähnyt pysäkkikohtaisia nousumääriä, joista asia selviäisi paremmin kuin linjojen kokonaismatkustajamääristä. Nämä kuitenkin HKL:llä on tiedossa juurikin niiden esittelytilaisuudessakin mainittujen laskentavaunujen ansiosta.

----------


## Jusa

Mitenkä nyt 9 linjan jatkaminen päätöksissä Merikadulle jatkuu.
Tekeekö lautakunnat päätöksiä vai haetaanko lisää vaihtoehtoja.
Onko asukkaiden kuuleminen nyt suoritettu?

Koska on tarkoitus ryhtyä ratatöihin, nyt lähivuosina vai 2030 luvulla?  :Wink:

----------


## nimby

Löytyi raitiolinja 9 perustamissuunnitelma lokakuulta 2004: http://www.hel2.fi/helakanslia/Kaupu.../050050296.pdf

Siinä vaiheessa myöhemmästä jatkosta Tarkk'ampujankatua etelämmäs ei näköjään ollut mitään suunnitelmaa vaikka todetaankin ysin linjauksen tekevän bussilinjan 17 tarpeettomaksi. Mutta mistähän syystä ysiä ei ole toteutettu suunnitelman mukaisesti edes Tarkk'ampujankadulle asti?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:30 ----------




> Mitenkä nyt 9 linjan jatkaminen päätöksissä Merikadulle jatkuu.
> Tekeekö lautakunnat päätöksiä vai haetaanko lisää vaihtoehtoja.
> Onko asukkaiden kuuleminen nyt suoritettu?
> 
> Koska on tarkoitus ryhtyä ratatöihin, nyt lähivuosina vai 2030 luvulla?


Tiedotustilaisuudessa ei ainakaan virallisen osuuden aikana ollut tästä mitään puhetta; esiteltiin pelkästään nyt teknisesti enemmän selvitellyt kaksi vaihtoehtoa. Kaupunginsuunnitteluviraston edustajat tosin antoivat moneen otteeseen ymmärtää, että ollaan vasta alkuvaiheessa pohjois-eteläsuuntaisen raitiolinjan ulottamisessa Tarkk'ampujankadulta etelään mutta tiedä häntä. Palautetta voi antaa 11.9. saakka - kannattaa lähettää kopio ilmoitetun osoitteen lisäksi myös KSV:n kirjaamoon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten sen nyt ottaa. Töölössä suuri haloo heräsi siitä, että Stockmannille ei pääse enää oven eteen ratikalla. En nyt itse näe sitä suurena ongelmana, mutta ei 3:n uudelleenlinjaus luonut mitään uusia yhteyksiä, vaan vain korvasi vanhoja yhteyksiä toisilla.


Vaikka en etelä-Helsingissä asu, mutta siellä joskus käyvänä olen ilokseni huomannut että  rautatieasemalle pääsee nyt Tehtaankadulta paljon nopeamin kuin ennen Kauppatorin kautta kulkevalla kolmosella, ja se ehkä selittää sen että bussi 17 ei ehkä tarvitse välittömästi korvajaa. 

Mitä eteläisin Helsinki tarvitsisi olisi ratikkalinja joka kulkisi muulloinkin kuin ruuhka-aikaan nykyisen 1A:n reittiä Tehtaankadun länsipäähän. Sieltä se voisi jatkaa vaikka Munkkisaaren.

t. Rainer

----------


## nimby

Jäikö joku muu tiedotustilaisuudessa ollut miettimään Ramboll Finland Oy:n konsultin toteamusta siitä, että jossain pätkällä kahdesta nyt teknisesti analysoidusta reitistä on reilun 6% pituuskaltevuus (aikamoinen termi muuten käytettäväksi olettavasti pääosin maallikoista koostuvan kuulijakunnan edessä...) mutta niin lyhyellä matkalla, ettei se aiheuta toimenpiteitä. Toisaalta muistaakseni Kasarmikadulla oli 100m matkalla reilun 7% pituuskaltevuus, josta syystä siinä jouduttaisiin toteuttamaan suhteellisen mittavia rakennustöitä (louhinta + täyttö tms.) ja asentamaan raiteiden alle lämmitys. Konsultti asian varmaan tietää, itse en arvannut raitiovaunulle kriittisen pituuskaltevuuden olevan jossain 6-7% tienoilla. En tosin tehnyt muistiinpanoja ja saatoin ymmärtää konsultin hiljaa supiseman asian väärinkin.

----------


## hylje

Lyhyt jyrkkä osuus on vielä siedettävä, pitkä jyrkkä osuus vaatii jo toimenpiteitä.

----------


## petteri

> Mitä eteläisin Helsinki tarvitsisi olisi ratikkalinja joka kulkisi muulloinkin kuin ruuhka-aikaan nykyisen 1A:n reittiä Tehtaankadun länsipäähän. Sieltä se voisi jatkaa vaikka Munkkisaaren.


1A:n reitti ei ole hyvä. Munkkisaareen kannattaisi mennä Fredan kautta. Mielellään vielä Kamppi - Freda - Pursimiehenkatu - Munkkisaari reittiä niin, että ratikka pysähtyy Kampin metroaseman kohdalla Fredalla. (Tuossa on kyllä reittihaasteita.)

----------


## hylje

Pitkällä aikavälillä näkisin ykkösen menevän mielummin Oulunkylä - Käpylä - ... - Rautatientori - Kamppi (poikittain) - Ruoholahti - Lauttasaari - Vattuniemi-reittiä korvaten 65A:ta jolloin Munkkisaareen puolestaan menisi 14B:n korvaava raitiotie Meilahti - Töölö (Topeliuksenkatu) - Kamppi - Freda - Munkkisaari. Ensin mainittua linjaa ei ole kuitenkaan mainittu raitioliikenteen laajentamissuuntana (kenties metropoliittisesti, kenties siltateknisesti), toiseksi mainittu suurin piirtein on.

----------


## vristo

> Mutta mistähän syystä ysiä ei ole toteutettu suunnitelman mukaisesti edes Tarkk'ampujankadulle asti?


Tarkk'ampujankadulle ei mahdu kahden raitiolinjan päätepysäkkiä ja kun joukkoliikennelautakunta (nyk. HKL-johtokunta) päätti pitää kympin päättärin entisellään, ei ollut muuta mahdollisuutta kuin ysin päättäri Kolmikulmaan.

----------


## nimby

> Mitenkä nyt 9 linjan jatkaminen päätöksissä Merikadulle jatkuu.
> Tekeekö lautakunnat päätöksiä vai haetaanko lisää vaihtoehtoja.
> Onko asukkaiden kuuleminen nyt suoritettu?
> 
> Koska on tarkoitus ryhtyä ratatöihin, nyt lähivuosina vai 2030 luvulla?


18.8.2009 oli jaossa tiedote, jossa todetaan mm.

"Vaihtoehdoista on nyt tekeillä yleissuunnitelmatasoinen selvitys."

"Alustavan arvion mukaan rata voisi olla valmiina ensi vuosikymmenen puolivälin tienoilla, mikäli toteuttaminen todetaan mahdolliseksi ja hanke hyödylliseksi."

"Asiakaspalate ja selvityksen tulokset esitellään päättäjille aikaisintaan lokakuussa 2009, minkä jälkeen mahdollisen perustamissuunnitelman valmistelu käynnistyisi."

----------


## 339-DF

> "Asiakaspalate ja selvityksen tulokset esitellään päättäjille aikaisintaan lokakuussa 2009, minkä jälkeen mahdollisen perustamissuunnitelman valmistelu käynnistyisi."


HS teki ennakkojutussaan tästä virheellisiä johtopäätöksiä kun se väitti, että päätös radan tekemisestä tehtäisiin tämän vuoden puolella. Näinhän ei ole. Jos lautakunnat päättävät, että perustamissuunnitelma tehdään, niin prosessi on toki melko pitkällä ja on hyvin epätodennäköistä, että se keskeytyisi. Mutta vasta kun perustamissuunnitelma on valmis (ehkä alkusyksy 2010) on varsinaisen päätöksenteon aika.

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta voi käsitellä suunnitelman syksyllä 2010, jolloin valtuusto hyväksyy sen keväällä 2011. Rakennustöihin ei mene vuotta kauempaa, joten jos halutaan, niin Ullanlinnan rata voidaan avata syksyllä 2012 (esim. yhtä aikaa Jätkän sataman ratayhteyden kanssa).

----------


## late-

> Kolmosilla on todellakin matka-aikaongelma. Osittain myös siksi ysiä ollaan rakentamassa. Ja laivurinkadun linjaus Merikadulle ei ole käyttökelpoinen juuri matka-aikasyistä.


Aikatauluaikojen perusteella erot eivät tosin ole kovin suuria. 3B:n viitteellinen ajoaika Kapteeninkadulta/Neitsytpolulta Rautatieasemalle on 12 minuuttia. Näistä 2 minuuttia on viimeisellä pysäkinvälillä. Kympillä taas menee Johanneksen kirkon ja Ylioppilastalon välillä 3 minuuttia. Johanneksen kirkolta olisi 2-3 pysäkinväliä tehtaankadulle eli ehkä 3-4 minuuttia. Yhteensä 8-9 minuuttia. Rantaan menee lisää, mutta ranta on tietysti sitä pysäkkiä käyttäville lähempänä kuin Tehtaankatu, jolta 3B menee.

Aikataulujen valossa ero on siis 3-4 minuuttia. Käytännössä 3B saattaa tietysti olla hitaampi tai epäluotettava ja kiertävä reitti koetaan aina hitaaksi. Silti voisi olla paikallaan tarkastella mahdollisuuksia nopeuttaa kolmosia ja/tai parantaa niiden luotettavuutta.

----------


## teme

Kevennyksenä, Petri Nyberg Maikkarilta ei oikein ymmärrä nimbyjä:



> Ullanlinna on tällaisille ihmisille ihan väärä asuinpaikka. Jos ei halua julkista liikennettä kehitettävän omalla asuinalueella, kannattaa muuttaa jonnekin mökkitien päähän, jossa on lukittava puomi.
> 
> Etelä-Helsinki on kaunis, omaleimainen ja merellinen alue, jossa useimmat helsinkiläiset silloin tällöin pistäytyvät. Toiset tulevat vain lomailemaan, toiset asioivat suurlähetystöissä, kaupoissa tai lähtevät veneilemään. Onpa Etelä-Helsingissä ihan hyviä ravintoloitakin, joiden uskon haluavan asiakkaita myös oman alueen ulkopuolisista ihmisistä. Alueella vierailevien helsinkiläisten ja muidenkin liikkumista uusi raitiolinja helpottaisi huomattavasti.
> 
> Jokainen järkevä helsinkiläinen kannattaa raitioverkon laajentamista jo pelkästään ilmastosyistä. Verkoston laajentamista ei pidä lopettaa tähän Etelä-Helsingin pätkään vaan raitiolinjat pitää saada palvelemaan yhä uusia asuinalueita (Haaga, Munkkivuori, Ilmala jne).
> http://blogit.mtv3.fi/kaupunkilainen...raitiovaununa/

----------


## vristo

> Kevennyksenä, Petri Nyberg Maikkarilta ei oikein ymmärrä nimbyjä:


Ei juma, kun hyvä pakina. Todella asiaa! Eipä ole oikein mitään lisättävää tuohon.

----------


## teme

Kyllä minä tiesin että se ratikka herättää tunteita, mutta tämäkin?
"Mies mätki autoja Eirassa", http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/ffc98...0-ebf1a5132d41
 :Smile:

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Eipä näytä raitiovaunuliikennöinti Etelä-Helsinkiin edelleenkään kelpaavan kaikille:
http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/helsin...n_1093120.html

----------


## Max

Korkeavuorenkadun kauppiaat ovat kyllä aika hämmästyttävä vastustajaryhmä, kun ajattelee, että tuskin heidän asiakkaistaan kovin monet tulevat paikalle omalla autolla... Ahdastahan siellä on, mutta parkkipaikat poistamalla kai tuosta pääsisi  :Wink:

----------


## hylje

Heillekin 100% asiakkaista tulee ostoksille jalan. Auto on aika tehoton tuomaan jalankulkijoita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Korkeavuorenkadun kauppiaat ovat kyllä aika hämmästyttävä vastustajaryhmä, kun ajattelee, että tuskin heidän asiakkaistaan kovin monet tulevat paikalle omalla autolla... Ahdastahan siellä on, mutta parkkipaikat poistamalla kai tuosta pääsisi


Mun mielestä pitää unohtaa koko Korkkari kun se kerran on niin vaikeaa ja vetää se ysi Merimiehenkatua ja Laivurinrinnettä pitkin Viiskulman josta se pääsisi Merisatamaan.

Korkeavuorenkadulla on paljon antiikki- ja design-huonekalujen kauppoja joiden asiakkaat tulevat sattuneista syystä autolla ja joiden lastaamisen odottamiseen ei ratikkamatkustajien kärsivällisyys aina riittäisi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Mun mielestä pitää unohtaa koko Korkkari kun se kerran on niin vaikeaa ja vetää se ysi Merimiehenkatua ja Laivurinrinnettä pitkin Viiskulman josta se pääsisi Merisatamaan.


Eivätpä valitukset kaataneet Arkadiankadun pyörätietäkään, vaikka 20 kadunvarsipaikkaa menee. Polkupyörä kuitenkin palvelee harvempia matkustusvälineenä kuin raitiotie.
Mutta toki toki pyörätiet ovat tarpeen!!!

----------


## a__m

Uutisointi perustunee HKL-liikelaitoksen johtokunnan 28.10.2009 kokouksen esityslistan kohtaan Suunnittelujohtaja / 1 (Raitiolinjan reittivaihtoehdot eteläisessä Helsingissä), johon linkki seuraavassa: http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...a_Helsing.html

Tarkastelun kohteena on näemmä kaksi eri linjausta; yksisuuntainen lenkki Korkeavuorenkadulta Kapteeninkadun, Merikadun ja Neitsytpolun kautta Kasarmikadulle (miinuksina mm. Kasarmikadun jyrkkä ylämäki sekä menetettävien pysäköintipaikkojen suuri määrä), sekä kaksisuuntainen rataosuus Korkeavuorenkadulla ja Kapteeninkadulle ja yksisuuntainen päätelenkki Pietarinkatu - Huvilakatu - Merikatu - Kapteeninkatu.

----------


## vristo

Poimin omasta mielestäni mielenkiintoisen tekstinpätkän tästä HKL-Johtokunnan esityksestä, joka koskee siis myös tätä raitioliikenteen laajennussuunnitelmaa:




> RAITIOLINJAN REITTIVAIHTOEHDOT ETELÄISESSÄ HELSINGISSÄ
> 
> Mahdollinen perustamissuunnitelmaehdotus on tarkoituksenmukaista laatia vuoden 2010 aikana ja tuoda päätöksentekoon, kun tekeillä oleva johdinautoliikenteen hankesuunnitelmatasoinen selvitys on valmistunut. Mikäli johdinautoliikenne selvityksissä osoittautuu parhaimmaksi tavaksi lisätä sähkökäyttöistä liikennettä eteläisessä Helsingissä, ei nyt tarkasteltavaa raitiorataa todennäköisesti ole syytä toteuttaa. Mikäli sen sijaan johdinautoliikenteen perustamisessa ei edetä, on suunniteltu raitioliikenteen laajennus hyvin relevantti vaihtoehto eteläisen Helsingin joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi.


Odotan todella mielenkiinnolla tuota johdinautoliikenteen hankesuunnitelmatasoista selvitystä ja monessa ensi viikon HKL-Johtokunnan kokouksen esityksessä on mainittu se ja että se ratkaisee monet asiat (kuten vaikkapa raitiovaunuvarikkojen laajennustarpeen laajuuden). No, aikaa on kuitenkin vielä vuosi sen valmistumiseen, joten odottelemisiin.

----------


## teme

> Odotan todella mielenkiinnolla tuota johdinautoliikenteen hankesuunnitelmatasoista selvitystä ja monessa ensi viikon HKL-Johtokunnan kokouksen esityksessä on mainittu se ja että se ratkaisee monet asiat (kuten vaikkapa raitiovaunuvarikkojen laajennustarpeen laajuuden). No, aikaa on kuitenkin vielä vuosi sen valmistumiseen, joten odottelemisiin.


On jokseenkin vaikea ymmärtää miten Kamppiin kulkeva trollikka 14 vastaa samassa esityksessä esitettyihin tarpeisiin:



> HKL-liikelaitoksen mielestä radan jatkamista ei voi perustella  pelkästään alueen omalla matkustajapotentiaalilla tai sillä, että asukkailta puuttuu yhteys rautatieaseman liepeille. Rataa ei voi myöskään perustella liikennöintikustannusten säästöllä. Merikadun radan hyötyjen arvioinnissa on kysymys ensisijaisesti rataverkon laajentamisesta palvelun parantamisen mahdollistamiseksi ja kaupungin kokonaiskehittämiseksi. Raideliikenne tekee joukkoliikenteen entistä houkuttelevammaksi, ja sen osuuden lisääminen tukee kaupungin pyrkimystä edistää kestävää kehitystä. Sähkökäyttöisen liikenteen lisääminen on tärkeä keino vähentää 
> haitallisia ympäristövaikutuksia ja lisätä ympäristön viihtyisyyttä kantakaupungissa.

----------


## vristo

> On jokseenkin vaikea ymmärtää miten *Kamppiin kulkeva trollikka 14*vastaa samassa esityksessä esitettyihin tarpeisiin:


Voihan olla, että nyt työn alla oleva uusi hankentasoinen johdinautoselvitys sisältää muunlaisia linjastoratkaisuja kuin viime keväänä valmistunut esiselvitys, jossa muutamat linjavalinnat trollikoiksi olivat kieltämättä hieman outoja. Mene ja tiedä.

Ei tästä sen enempää tässä ketjussa. Toin vain esille sen, että tuossa selvityksessä on paljon kiinni ja sen valmistuminen todellakin hieman jarruttaa raitiotiehankkeita tällä hetkellä, kuten jotkut foormumilaiset pelkäsivät. Mutta mielestäni on ihan syytä selvittää perusteellisesti tämäkin vaihtoehto, kuten nyt ilmeisesti tehdään ihan monen kaupungin tasoisena (ainakin Helsinki, Tampere ja Turku siis).

----------


## teme

> Voihan olla, että nyt työn alla oleva uusi hankentasoinen johdinautoselvitys sisältää muunlaisia linjastoratkaisuja kuin viime keväänä valmistunut esiselvitys, jossa muutamat linjavalinnat trollikoiksi olivat kieltämättä hieman outoja. Mene ja tiedä.


Merikadulta kulkevalla ratikalla pääsee pysäkillä vaihtamalla lähes joka puolelle kaupunkia, ja tämän ominaisuuden puute on nimenomaan kahden päällekkäisen verkoston ongelma. Bussiliikenteessä tämä on tosin jo nyt pitkälle sössitty rakentamalla eri linjoille eri pysäkit. Tätä voi yrittää hoitaa trollikkoiden ja ratikoiden yhteisellä pysäkeillä, tosin nuo päällekkäiset virroitukset tehnee tästä käytännössä hankalaa. Kärjistäen, jos ratikat halutaan korvata trollikoilla niin sitten pitää korvata kaikki ratikat.

Tähän ketjuun liittyen kuitenkin pointti että 14 muuttaminen trollikaksi ei auta yhtään mitään, sillä on ihan sama maisemahaitta kun ratikan ajolangoilla, ketterä nivelbussi vaatinee käytännössä sekin parkkipaikkoihin kajoamista, jne. En ymmärrä mitä tekemistä trollikoilla ylipäänsä on tämän asian kanssa, jos olisin taipuvainen salaliittoteorioihin niin sanoisin että HKL haluaa osoittaa trollikat surkeiksi ehdottamalla niitä Etelä-Helsinkiin mikä on bussien kannalta kaikkein toivottomin liikenneympäristö.

----------


## Albert

> Bussiliikenteessä tämä on tosin jo nyt pitkälle sössitty rakentamalla eri linjoille eri pysäkit. Tätä voi yrittää hoitaa trollikkoiden ja ratikoiden yhteisellä pysäkeillä, tosin nuo päällekkäiset virroitukset tehnee tästä käytännössä hankalaa.


Ovathan nuo virroitukset onnistuneet täällä ennenkin. 
Ei sillä, että kaipaisin trollikoita keskustaan.
Mitä nyt "alan" lehdistöä seuraa, niin Euroopassa kauppiaat suorastaan haluavat raitiolinjan kadulleen (miksiköhän ihmeessä  :Wink: ) ja asuntojen arvot nousevat uuden raitiolinjan varrella.
Suomen olosuhteissa tietenkin kaikki on toisin...

----------


## Jusa

Eiköhän kuitenkin ole melko selvää, että radan jatkamista Eiran rantaan ei kannata tehdä pelkästään Eiralaisia varten, sen verran lyhyet on kävelymatkat.
Tavoitteena pitää nähdä, että rata on alkuosa tulevaa kannattavampaa Hernesaaren rataa.

Kyllä kaupungissa on tärkeämpiäkin radan paikkoja kuin pelkkä Eira.
Voitaisiin ensi hätään jatkaa rataa pohjoispäässä tai tehdä rataa tahallaan unohdettuihin vanhempiin kaupunginosiin.

----------


## hylje

Kyllähän kävelemällä pääsee, mutta ei kovin kauas. Eiralaiset eivät ole ainoa kohderyhmä, merkittävä kohderyhmä on myös kaikki ihmiset, joilla voisi olla jotain asiaa Eiraan.

Eli käytännössä lisää mahdollisuuksia kivijalkakaupalle ja toimistoille, tapahtumille ja ajanvietolle. Kyseessä on liikekeskustan laajentuminen etelään.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Eiköhän kuitenkin ole melko selvää, että radan jatkamista Eiran rantaan ei kannata tehdä pelkästään Eiralaisia varten, sen verran lyhyet on kävelymatkat.


Menee nyt yksityiskohtiin tarttumiseksi, mutta rata ei kummassakaan suunnitelmassa mene 4 korttelia lähemmäs Eiraa eikä juurikaan auta eiralaisten liikkumisessa. 

Tuo alue jonne 9:ää ollaan jatkamassa on (eteläinen) Ullanlinna, Eira on vain Laivurinkadun länsipuoleinen pieni pläntti vanhoja huviloita.

Tosiaankin rataa ei kannata vain eiralaisia varten tehdä, eikä ehkä ullanlinnalaisiakaan varten, vaan kaikille helsinkiläisille jotka saattavat tuolla päinosana eteläisen Helsingin koko joukk liikkua ja oliikenteen siirtämistä kiskoille. Siinä ainakin itse uskon olevan järkeä.

----------


## Jusa

> Tavoitteena pitää nähdä, että rata on alkuosa tulevaa kannattavampaa Hernesaaren rataa.


Lainaan itseäni, josta näkee että en suinkaan teilaa hanketta vaan pidän sitä osana suurempaa kokonaisuutta.

Tuosta uudesta radasta saattaa seurata myös, että aletaan miettiä bussi 14 kohtaloa. Toisaalta kuten esityksestä voi lukea, ei ole määritelty mikä linja alkaa kiskoja kuluttamaan.

----------


## hylje

Etelä-Helsinkiin jatkuu mitä todennäköisemmin 9 tai 10, jotka molemmat päättyvät nykytilassa keskelle kaupunkia. Toisen tulee jatkua tulevaisuudessa etelään ja toisen poikittain Kampin läpi länteen paikaten nykyisen verkon sokeita pisteitä.

Jos 9 viedään aina Merikadulle asti, on 10:n mentävä jotain reittiä Simonkadulle, esimerkiksi Sokoksen ympäri Postikatu - Asema-aukio - Kaivokatu. Ennen pitkää pitäisi varmaan ajaa jokin toinen linja Mannerheimintieltä toiseen suuntaan Kaivokatua, kun raiteetkin on ja tälläinen linja puuttuu. Linja siis jatkaisi edelleen vähintään Hakaniemeen, esimerkiksi korvaten linjaa 18. 

Jos 9 menee Kampista läpi tilanne vaatii vähemmän muutoksia.

18-ratikka edellyttäisi lisäksi Topeliuksenkadun, Munkkivuoren ja Kruununhaan ratoja. Tällöin liikennöitäisiin uutta linjaa Munkkivuori - Meilahti - Töölö - Arkadiankatu - Asema-aukio - Kaisaniemi. Kaisaniemestä matka jatkuisi joko Krunikkaan (uusi kääntöpaikka) tai Merihakaan ja Kalasatamaan (uutta rataa Hakaniemestä asti).

----------


## Jusa

Muistaakseni on jo päätetty, että ysi tulee menemään Ruoholahti/Länsisatama alueelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Muistaakseni on jo päätetty, että ysi tulee menemään Ruoholahti/Länsisatama alueelle.


Virallista päätöstä Länsiterminaaliin menevän ratikan linjasta ei vielä ole. Ymmärtääkseni on kuitenkin niin, että jo tehdyissä simuloinneissa nimeomaan Ilmala (eli linja 9) on osoittautunut erittäin sopivaksi pariksi Länsiterminaalin haaralle. 

Tämä on helppo ymmärtää, sillä kun Länsiterminaaliin vuonna 2012 päästään, linjan 9 pohjoinen päätepysäkki on Itä-Pasilassa ja vuoroväli vielä harva (kaiketi noin nykyinen), eikä Jätkässäkään ole tarvetta tiheämmälle vuorovälille, kun siellä rakentaminen on vielä alkuvaiheessa. Tuosta vuosi-kaksi myöhemmin linja 9 kuitenkin ryhtyy kulkemaan uuden Keski-Pasilan kautta Ilmalaan, jolloin matkustajamäärä pohjoisessa lisääntyy ja kapasiteettia on tarpeen lisätä. Samaan aikaan etelässä väkimäärä kasvaa, eli tasapaino jatkuu. Ysi siis kasvaa ja kehittyy sen vaikutuspiirissä olevien kaupunginosien myötä, ja ikään kuin sattumalta sille löytyy ydinkeskustan etelä- ja pohjoispuolelta kaupunginosat, joissa kasvu sattuu samalle ajanjaksolle.

Olisin siis kovin yllättynyt, jos Länsiterminaalin linjaksi tulisi joku muu kuin 9.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:33 ----------

*Onko Ullanlinnan ratikka taloudellisesti järkevä hanke?*

Tätä on pohdittu paitsi foorumilla, myös lehdistössä ja varmasti liikennelaitoksellakin. Ratainvestointi on luokkaa 6-7 miljoonaa (lähde HKL:n johtokunnan esityslista) ja matkustajamäärä tällä uudisradalla on ehkä luokkaa 3000-4000/vrk (oma arvio). Suurin osa matkustajista on todennäköisesti vieläpä pois muilta linjoilta, lähinnä kolmoselta. Matkustajamäärä on myös sen verran pieni, että se voitaisiin aivan hyvin hoitaa huomattavasti (jopa stadilaista) raitiovaunua pienemmillä yksiköillä. Miksi siis tällainen investointi pitäisi kuitenkin tehdä, vai pitäisikö ollenkaan?

Olen sitä mieltä, että kyllä pitäisi. Lähtökohtana voidaan pitää sitä, että asukkaat ovat vaatineet yhteyttä Merikadulta Erottajalle ja Rautatieasemalle. Nykyinen bussi 14 ei tyydytä, ei myöskään kiertävä rengaskolmonen. Tällainen yhteys on aiemmin ollut olemassa, ja mitä ilmeisimmin ratikkahanke on osoitus siitä, että myös kaupunki katsoo tarpeelliseksi palauttaa yhteyden.

Jos tuo voidaan katsoa lähtökohdaksi, niin sitten pitääkin enää esittää kysymys siitä, miten tuo yhteys Merikatu - Erottaja - Rautatieasema voidaan tehokkaimmin hoitaa, ja silloin vastaus näyttäisi olevan ratikka.

*Ratikkavaihtoehdossa* suurin hyöty tulee siitä, että ratikka kulkee jo Tarkk'ampujankadulle asti, eli sinne päättyvää linjaa Merikadulle asti jatkamalla liikennöintikustannukset lisääntyvät noin *500 000 e / vuosi* eli yhden kokopäivävuoron verran. Lisäksi tarvitaan investointi, 6-7 Me. Tässä yhteydessä ei ole merkitystä sillä, minkänumeroinen linja tuonne Merikadulle asti kulkee, käytännössä linja on se, joka muutoin päättyisi Tarkk'ampujankadulle.

*Bussivaihtoehdossa 1* tehdään kuten asukkaat ovat toivoneet ja esittäneet, eli perustetaan uusi bussilinja Merikadulta entisen 17:n reittiä pitkin rautatieasemalle. Kolmen kokopäivävuoron liikenne maksaa noin *630 000 e / vuosi*. Arvio perustuu linjan 14B nykyiseen sopimushintaan, eli verrannolliseen kantakaupunkilinjan hintaan. Oikeasti kustannus on suurempi, sillä 14B:n sopimus on vanha ja juuri päättymässä, ja hintataso näissä HelBin vanhoissa sopimuksissa on tavannut olla rutkasti alakanttiin. Realistiinen hinta saattaa siis hyvinkin olla 700 000 e / v tai ylikin. Joka tapauksessa vaihtoehto on vain teoreettinen, sillä Rautatientorilta ei tahdo löytyä tilaa tällaiselle bussille. Kun päätepysäkki joudutaan sijoittamaan kauemmas, Kruununhakaan tai Hakaniemeen, tarvitaan vielä neljäs vuoro, jolloin kustannukset ovatkin vähintään *840 000 e / vuosi*. 

*Bussivaihtoehdossa 2* jatketaan jotain Rautatientorille päättyvää lähiölinjaa heilurina Ullanlinnaan. Tästä ei ole Helsingissä kovin hyviä kokemuksia, joten en usko, että suunnittelijat päätyisivät suosittelemaan tämänkaltaista vaihtoehtoa. Ensinnäkin ongelmaksi tulee lähiön ja kantakaupunkilinjan erilainen profiili (lähiölinjalla ero ruuhka-ajan ja muun liikennöintiajan välillä on hyvin suuri, samoin ruuhkasuunta eri tavoin määräävä kuin kantakaupunkilinjalla). Toiseksi kantakaupungin läpi ajavia linjoja on taannoisista tavoitteista ja suunnitelmista huolimatta voitu perustaa hyvin vähän, lähinnä 65A ja 66A ovat tällaisia, ja nekin toimivat huonosti. Linjat aiotaankin purkaa länsimetron aloittaessa. Myös 14 ja 18 ovat linjoista 35 ja 36 yhdistettyjä heilureita, ja nekin kärsivät säännöllisyysongelmasta. Kustannuksista riippumatta tällainen vaihtoehto ei siis ole ainakaan matkustajapalvelun kannalta perusteltavissa. Mitä todennäköisimmin vaihtoehto vaatisi kolme uutta kokopäivävuoroa eli kustannuksia tulisi*630 000 e / vuosi*, joskin kahdellakin voisi yrittää pärjätä, jos lähiömäisen pitkä vuoroväli hyväksytään.

Kun siis lähtökohta on se, että jotain liikennettä on oltava, niin taloudellisimmalta vaihtoehdolta vaikuttaa raitiovaunu. Realistiset vertailuvaihtoehdot, eli Kirran linjan jatkaminen (500 000 e/v) ja Hakaniemeen päättyvä bussi (840 000 e/v) merkitsevät, että säästöä syntyy ratikkavaihtoehdossa 340 000 e/v. Silloin investointi tulee maksetuksi noin 20 vuodessa, kun korkoja ei huomioida.

Entäs sitten *johdinautot*? Mikä tahansa bussivaihtoehto on tietysti mahdollista toteuttaa myös ajolankavirroituksella, jolloin tarvitaan ajolankainvestointi Kaivokadulta Merikadulle. Liikennöintikustannukset asettunevat kansainvälisten arvioiden mukaan noin 20% korkeammiksi kuin muilla busseilla, eli kolmen vuoron teoreettinen Rautatientorille päättyvä vaihtoehto lisäisi liikennöintikustannuksia *750 000 e / vuosi* ja oikeasti toteuttamiskelpoinen, Kruununhakaan tai Hakaniemeen päättyvä vaihtoehto *1 008 000 e / vuosi*.

Näillä perusteilla katsoisin, että Ullanlinnan ratikka on taloudellisesti perusteltavissa oleva hanke. On poikkeuksellista, että ratikka näin pienillä matkustajamäärillä on bussia edullisempi, mutta ratikka saa etua siitä, että se tulee jo lähes perille asti, eli tarvitaan vain pieni pidennys, kun taas bussin kohdalla tarvitaan suurempia järjestelyitä.

Päädyttiin sitten ratikkaan tai bussiin, saadaan esim. linjan 14 lyhentämisestä jonkin verran säästöjä kasaan, mutta niiden suuruushan ei riipu siitä, millä kulkuneuvolla Korkeavuorenkatua pitkin kuljetaan.

----------


## vristo

Jos sallinette, että pohditaan muita joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoja kuin raitiolinjan jatkamista Merikadulle, niin mulle tulee mieleeni seuraavaa: 

Bussilinja h55 Marian sairaalan sijasta RT:ltä Merikadulle (kuten linja h17 aiemmin) ja länsimetron aloittaessa bussilinja h65 Marian sairaalalle sekä h65A Hietaniemeen. 

Millainen tarve muuten jatkossa on nykyiselle joukkoliikennereitille kapean ja ahtaan Lapinlahdenkadun (sama ongelma kuin Korkeavuorenkadulla eli kapea katu, jossa on pysäköityjä autoja molemmin puolin ja vilkas liikenne) kautta Marian sairaalalle, jota ollaan käsittääkseni lopettamassa. Mitä siihen tulikaan tilalle? Voisikohan sen ja Hietaniemen yhteyden hoitaa jotenkin toisin?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:37 ----------

Jos raitiokiskot päätetään jatkaa Merikadulle saakka, niin omaan mieleeni on vakiintunut ajatus, että se nimenomaan Tarkk'ampujankadun linjaa jatketaan sinne ja h9 Kampin kautta Länsiterminaaliin. Tarkk'ampujankadun linjahan voi olla tulevaisuudessa jokin muukin kuin kymppi, jos se päätetäänkin johtaa vaikkapa Laajasaloon, mikä puolestaan tekisi siitä hyvän heiluriyhteyden.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 5:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:45 ----------

Olen kyllä muuten sitä mieltä, että bussilinja h17 alkoi menettää aiemmin varsin runsaita matkustajamääriään, kun se siirrettiin ydinkeskustan reiteiltään Mikon-ja Keskuskadulta Manskua pitkin kulkevaksi ja sen tavoitettavuus heikkeni. 

Toki asiaan saattaa myös vaikuttaa sekin, että nykyisen matkakorttijärjestelmän käyttöönoton jälkeen mm. matkustajamääriä on voitu  valvoa sekä tilastoida paremmin ja tarkemmin.

----------


## teme

> Tätä on pohdittu paitsi foorumilla, myös lehdistössä ja varmasti liikennelaitoksellakin. Ratainvestointi on luokkaa 6-7 miljoonaa (lähde HKL:n johtokunnan esityslista) ja matkustajamäärä tällä uudisradalla on ehkä luokkaa 3000-4000/vrk (oma arvio). Suurin osa matkustajista on todennäköisesti vieläpä pois muilta linjoilta, lähinnä kolmoselta. Matkustajamäärä on myös sen verran pieni, että se voitaisiin aivan hyvin hoitaa huomattavasti (jopa stadilaista) raitiovaunua pienemmillä yksiköillä.


Mitä jos sen hoitaisi ottamalla Kolmoselta yhden vuoron pois, jolloin kustannusvaikutus on nolla?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä jos sen hoitaisi ottamalla Kolmoselta yhden vuoron pois, jolloin kustannusvaikutus on nolla?


Näin tulee varmasti tapahtumaan, sillä Kalliossa ysi tihenee, Töölön suunnalla tavoitteena on kolmosen ja seiskan siirto Topeliuksenkadulle ja etelässä kolmosen kiertävää yhteyttä tulisi siis täydentämään tämä suora ratikkayhteys Korkeavuorenkadun kautta. Silloin on varsin perusteltua ottaa kolmoselta 1+1 vuoro pois, kun se ei enää palvele yksin mitään primaariyhteyksiä vaan toimii verkossa ainoastaan täydentävien yhteyksien tarjoajana.

Se, voidaanko nämä vuorot ottaa pois, jos Korkeavuorenkatua kulkeekin bussi, on kyseenalaista, koska bussi ei samalla tavalla houkuttele siirtymää nykyisistä ratikkamatkustajia. Kulkeehan siellä bussi nytkin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:55 ----------




> Bussilinja h55 Marian sairaalan sijasta RT:ltä Merikadulle (kuten linja h17 aiemmin) ja länsimetron aloittaessa bussilinja h65 Marian sairaalalle sekä h65A Hietaniemeen.


Maksanee joka tapauksessa enemmän kuin yhden ratikkavuoron lisääminen Kirran linjalle.

----------


## hylje

Bussivaihtoehto on myös jonkin Erottajan linjan jatkaminen suoraan etelään. 42 on kyllä telibussilinja, mutta ei liikenteellisesti merkittävästi hankalampi jatkettuna kuin nykytilassaan. 

Luonnollisesti telibussi vaatii enemmän tilaa, joten parkkipaikat eivät todellaakaan säästy. Kiinteitä investointeja ei tarvitse kuitenkaan tehdä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Bussivaihtoehto on myös jonkin Erottajan linjan jatkaminen suoraan etelään. 42 on kyllä telibussilinja, mutta ei liikenteellisesti merkittävästi hankalampi jatkettuna kuin nykytilassaan.


Silloin varmasti pärjättäisiin kahdella autolla, jolloin liikennöintikustannukset olisivat matalammat kuin ratikalla. Vai onko niin, että teliliikenne on sen verran paljon kalliimpaa kuin 2-akselinen, että kaksi teliautoa nousee jo samaan kustannusluokkaan kuin yksi rv?

Mutta 42:n vuoroväli ei parhaallakaan tahdolla tule lähellekään sitä, mitä sen pitäisi kantakaupunkilinjalla olla. (42 nyt päivällä 20 min, ruuhkassa noin 12 min)

Voisi tietysti ajatella ongelmien ratkaisua niin, että siirrytään pienempiin busseihin, jolloin teliautojen ongelmia ei tule, ja vuoroväliä tihennettäisiin kapasiteetin säilyttämiseksi pohjoisessa ja palvelutason parantamiseksi etelässä. Mutta silloin kustannukset taas karkaavat ratikkavaihtoehdon yli.

----------


## aki

Itse näkisin järkevänä jatkaa linja 24 erottajalta merikadulle, linjaa ajetaan tällä hetkellä kahdella autolla 30 min. välein ja nykyinen matka-aika on suunnasta riippuen 13-18 min. matka-aikaan tulisi pituutta lisää n.7 min. mikä ei lisäisi kalustotarvetta vaan nykyinen 30 min. väli pystyttäisiin hoitamaan samalla kalustolla. Jos linjalle lisättäisiin yksi auto saataisiin vuoroväliksi 20 min. linja on muutenkin suht lyhyt joten aikataulussa olisi helpompi pysyä kuin jos alueelle jatkettaisiin jokin pitkä esikaupunkilinja. Riittäisikö sitten 30 min. vuoroväli ullanlinnalaisille? Mielestäni pitäisi riittää sillä aluehan ei ole pelkästään yhden linjan varassa vaan siellä kulkee myös linjat 1A, 3B/T,14 ja 16. Aivan rautatientorille 24:lla ei pääsisi mutta sokoksen eteen kyllä, siitä on lyhyt kävelymatka rautatieasemalle ja metroon.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Näin tulee varmasti tapahtumaan, sillä Kalliossa ysi tihenee, Töölön suunnalla tavoitteena on kolmosen ja seiskan siirto Topeliuksenkadulle ja etelässä kolmosen kiertävää yhteyttä tulisi siis täydentämään tämä suora ratikkayhteys Korkeavuorenkadun kautta. Silloin on varsin perusteltua ottaa kolmoselta 1+1 vuoro pois, kun se ei enää palvele yksin mitään primaariyhteyksiä vaan toimii verkossa ainoastaan täydentävien yhteyksien tarjoajana.


Makasiini- ja Olympiaterminaalien primäärinen yhteys on kylläkin 3, samoin Alppilassa esimerkiksi Linnanmäen yhteyksiä palvelee parhaiten juuri 3.  

Siis 3 ja 7 tulisivat kulkemaan Nordensk*i*öldinkatua (olen aina ennen kirjoittanut tuon virheellisesti j:llä) Topeliuksenkadulle Pasilan suunnasta tullessaan? Miten linjan 7 reitti muuten muuttuisi? Kulkisiko se 3:n tapaan Kampin keskuksen ja rautatieaseman kautta vai Arkadiankatua Mannerheimintielle ja siitä Aleksanterinkadulle?

----------


## 339-DF

> Riittäisikö sitten 30 min. vuoroväli ullanlinnalaisille? Mielestäni pitäisi riittää sillä aluehan ei ole pelkästään yhden linjan varassa vaan siellä kulkee myös linjat 1A, 3B/T,14 ja 16. Aivan rautatientorille 24:lla ei pääsisi mutta sokoksen eteen kyllä, siitä on lyhyt kävelymatka rautatieasemalle ja metroon.


Uskoisin, että yhteys Sokoksen eteen on riittävä. Mutta 30 min vuoroväli reitillä, jossa korvaava kävely kestää 20 min, on yhtä tyhjän kanssa. Ei tuollainen kerää matkustajia nimeksikään. Silloin 24:n vuoroväliä pitäisi tihentää huomattavasti, vähintään 15 minuuttiin. Se taas ei ole lainkaan perusteltua jo nyt tyhjänä ajavan pohjoisosan kannalta.

Voisi tietysti ajatella, että 24 ajatettaisiin Seurasaareen Linnankoskenkadun sijaan Topeliuksenkatua ja Meilahden sairaala-alueen läpi (jos sinne saadaan läpiajettava yhteys busseille), jolloin uusi 24 voisi korvata myös 14B:n. Silloin kustannukset, vuoroväli 15 min ja palvelutaso saataisiin tasapainoon, itse asiassa säästöä tulisi kahden bussin verran.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:43 ----------




> Makasiini- ja Olympiaterminaalien primäärinen yhteys on kylläkin 3, samoin Alppilassa esimerkiksi Linnanmäen yhteyksiä palvelee parhaiten juuri 3.


Jep, tosin siinä vaiheessa kun ysi kulkee jopa 6 min välein, alppilalaiset ohjautuvat kyllä AKK:lle odottamaan sitä. Yksittäisiä kohteita, kuten Lintsiä ja Olympiaterminaalia, voidaan hyvin palvella 10 min välein kulkevalla kolmosella (mun mielestä).  




> Siis 3 ja 7 tulisivat kulkemaan Nordensk*i*öldinkatua (olen aina ennen kirjoittanut tuon virheellisesti j:llä) Topeliuksenkadulle Pasilan suunnasta tullessaan? Miten linjan 7 reitti muuten muuttuisi? Kulkisiko se 3:n tapaan Kampin keskuksen ja rautatieaseman kautta vai Arkadiankatua Mannerheimintielle ja siitä Aleksanterinkadulle?


Kolmonen ja seiska muodostaisivat linjaparin Eltsusta keskustaan asti. Töölön palvelu tihenee merkittävästi ja Manskulla kulku sujuvoituu, kun 4 ja 10 jäävät sinne kahdestaan. 3 ja 7 kulkisivat siis Nordenskiöldinkatua, Topeliuksenkatua ja Runebergiä. Tätähän on suunniteltu ainakin 80-luvun alusta lähtien. Toivotaan, että se toteutuisi.

Kunhan kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelma vuoden lopulla valmistuu, niin nähdään, onko ajateltu, että molemmat 3 ja 7 kulkevat reittiä Kamppi - Mikonkatu - Aleksi, vai kulkeeko toinen Arkadiankatua.

----------


## teme

> Näin tulee varmasti tapahtumaan, sillä Kalliossa ysi tihenee, Töölön suunnalla tavoitteena on kolmosen ja seiskan siirto Topeliuksenkadulle ja etelässä kolmosen kiertävää yhteyttä tulisi siis täydentämään tämä suora ratikkayhteys Korkeavuorenkadun kautta. Silloin on varsin perusteltua ottaa kolmoselta 1+1 vuoro pois, kun se ei enää palvele yksin mitään primaariyhteyksiä vaan toimii verkossa ainoastaan täydentävien yhteyksien tarjoajana.


Kuulostaa järkevältä. Mietin myös 1 ja 1A:n roolia, edelleen minusta tuntuisi järkevältä haaroittaa ysi Pasilassa niin että toinen haara menisi Käpylään ja korvaisi vaikka 1A:n... Joka tapauksessa, nuo kulut pitää laskea niin että katsotaan kokonaisvaikutusta. Jos kolmoselta vastaavasti poistuu vuoroja, niin tuon Merikadun linjan liikennöintikustannus on nolla euroa.

----------


## j-lu

> Kunhan kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelma vuoden lopulla valmistuu, niin nähdään, onko ajateltu, että molemmat 3 ja 7 kulkevat reittiä Kamppi - Mikonkatu - Aleksi, vai kulkeeko toinen Arkadiankatua.


Mun mielestä toinen noista linjoista olisi perusteltua vetää Fredrikinkatua Punavuoreen saakka. Tai pikemminkin niin, ettei ole perusteltua vetää molempia linjoja Eläintarhalta samaa reittiä Aleksanterinkadulle.

----------


## vristo

> Kolmonen ja seiska muodostaisivat linjaparin Eltsusta keskustaan asti. Töölön palvelu tihenee merkittävästi ja Manskulla kulku sujuvoituu, kun 4 ja 10 jäävät sinne kahdestaan. 3 ja 7 kulkisivat siis Nordenskiöldinkatua, Topeliuksenkatua ja Runebergiä. Tätähän on suunniteltu ainakin 80-luvun alusta lähtien. Toivotaan, että se toteutuisi.
> 
> Kunhan kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelma vuoden lopulla valmistuu, niin nähdään, onko ajateltu, että molemmat 3 ja 7 kulkevat reittiä Kamppi - Mikonkatu - Aleksi, vai kulkeeko toinen Arkadiankatua.


Mutta tällaista seiskan reittiähan vastustettin mm. pasilalaisten toimesta ja siksi kolmosten piti alkaa kulkea Kampin kautta ja samalla piti purkaa kolmosten ikiaikainen kiertoreitti-status. 

Pahoitteluni siitä, että kaivelen hieman menneitä, mutta muistaakseni sinäkin olit tällaista seiskojen reittimuutosta vastaan. Mistä nyt moinen muutos? Toki tällainen ratkaisu olisi eri kuin HKL-SUY:n aikanaan esittämä, jossa vain seiskat olisivat vastanneet Töölön seudun raitioliikenteestä ja kolmoset olisi siirretty Manskulle.

Viestisi Kampin ratikan linjastojärjestelyt -ketjussa

Itse pitäisin sitä ilmanmuuta parhaimpana vaihtoehtona, että 3 ja 7 olisivat linjapareina Töölössä kuten myös em. Manskun osalta esitetty ratkaisu nelosen sekä kympin osalta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta tällaista seiskan reittiähan vastustettin mm. pasilalaisten toimesta ja siksi kolmosten piti alkaa kulkea Kampin kautta ja samalla piti purkaa kolmosten ikiaikainen kiertoreitti-status. 
> 
> Pahoitteluni siitä, että kaivelen hieman menneitä, mutta muistaakseni sinäkin olit tällaista seiskojen reittimuutosta vastaan. Mistä nyt moinen muutos?


Pasila Seura esitti kannanottonaan ettei seiskaa pidä siirtää Töölöön (keskustaan suuntautuvien matkojen matka-ajan pitenemisen vuoksi) ennen kuin ysi kulkee Ilmalaan asti, jolloin Länsi-Pasilan keskustayhteys hoituu sillä.

Olen samaa mieltä Pasila Seuran kanssa, eli vastustin voimakkaasti seiskan siirtoa Töölöön. Mutta tilanne muuttuu siinä vaiheessa kun Länsi-Pasilan ja Ilmalan keskustayhteys hoituu ysillä. Silloin seiska voi tarjota sekundaariyhteyden Pasilasta Töölön sisälle. Ja Topeliuksenkadun rata, jos se toteutuu, tuskin toteutuu ennen Ilmalaa (jonka hankesuunnittelu on alkamassa). Joten tässä suhteessa ei ongelmaa.

----------


## vristo

> Olen samaa mieltä Pasila Seuran kanssa, eli vastustin voimakkaasti seiskan siirtoa Töölöön. Mutta tilanne muuttuu siinä vaiheessa kun Länsi-Pasilan ja Ilmalan keskustayhteys hoituu ysillä. Silloin seiska voi tarjota sekundaariyhteyden Pasilasta Töölön sisälle. Ja Topeliuksenkadun rata, jos se toteutuu, tuskin toteutuu ennen Ilmalaa (jonka hankesuunnittelu on alkamassa). Joten tässä suhteessa ei ongelmaa.


Kiitän hyvästä selvennyksestäsi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta tilanne muuttuu siinä vaiheessa kun Länsi-Pasilan ja Ilmalan keskustayhteys hoituu ysillä.


Nyt linja 9 ajaa Pasilasta rautatieasemalle 20 minuuttia, Länsi-Pasilasta ja Ilmalasta 3-5 minuuttia kauemmin. 7B taas tulee Lasipalatsille Länsi-Pasilasta lähes vartissa, ja Kampin kierros olisi pidentänyt sitä muutamalla minuutilla. Millä tavoin 9 siis on parempi keskustayhteys kuin Kampin kautta kiertävä 7B?

----------


## aki

Kasarmikadun jyrkkä mäki on yksi syy miksi mieluummin haluttaisiin kaksisuuntainen raitioliikenne Korkeavuorenkadulle. Entäs jos ajateltaisiin niin, että tehtäisiin Ullanlinnan kierros toisinpäin! Eli keskustasta tultaessa käännyttäisiin Korkevuorenkadulta Tarkk'ampujan kadulle ja siitä mäkeä alas Kasarmikatua ja edelleen Neitsytpolkua Merikadulle, jossa olisi päätepysäkki. Siitä käännyttäisiin Kapteeninkadulle ja edelleen Korkeavuorenkatua takaisin keskustaan. Korkeavuorenkadulla välillä Tarkk'ampujankatu - Punanotkonkatu voitaisiin kenties ajaa yhdellä raiteella molempiin suuntiin, kunhan vain aikataulut suunniteltaisiin siten ettei vaunut kohtaa tuolla yhdenraiteen osuudella! Toimiihan tuo systeemi ilmeisen hyvin Mikonkadullakin! Tällä ratkaisulla ei tarvitsisi alkaa loiventamaan jyrkkää Kasarmikatua ja Korkeavuorenkadulla säästyisi autopaikkoja kun vaunut ajaisivat vain yhteen suuntaan! Tuskin on niin väliä miten päin se Merikadun kierros tehdään, ei sillä ainakaan matka-aikaan ole merkitystä!

----------


## kuukanko

> Toimiihan tuo systeemi ilmeisen hyvin Mikonkadullakin!


Toimii ilmeisen huonosti. Kolmosten keskinopeuden tippuminen sinne 12 km/h tuntumaan johtuu pitkälti juuri Mikonkadusta. Raitioliikenteen täsmällisyys Helsingissä ei ole niin hyvä, että vaunujen saapuminen eri suunnista limiraiteelle yhtä aikaa saataisiin estettyä aikataulutuksella.

----------


## Safka

> Kolmosten keskinopeuden tippuminen sinne 12 km/h tuntumaan johtuu pitkälti juuri Mikonkadusta.


Mikonkadusta osittain muttei suinkaan limiraiteesta vaan Mikon- ja Kaivokatujen valoristeyksestä sekä Kaivokadun valorytmeistä yleensä. (Epätäsmällisyyttä taas kolmosille tuo lisää Kampin pysäkki jossa toisinaan joutuu odottelemaan kolmatta minuuttia pysäkille pääsyä.)

----------


## ess

> Toimii ilmeisen huonosti. Kolmosten keskinopeuden tippuminen sinne 12 km/h tuntumaan johtuu pitkälti juuri Mikonkadusta.


Lisäksi asetinlaitteen kanssa on jatkuvasti teknisiä ongelmia.

----------


## 339-DF

> (Epätäsmällisyyttä taas kolmosille tuo lisää Kampin pysäkki jossa toisinaan joutuu odottelemaan kolmatta minuuttia pysäkille pääsyä.)


Tämä on katastrofi, josta yritin pitää jo etukäteen meteliä, mutta turhaan. Onko tiedossa, aiotaanko asialle tehdä jotain? Bussipysäkillehän on katusuunnitelmassa tilaa ratikkapysäkin eteläpuolella.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:58 ----------




> Entäs jos ajateltaisiin niin, että tehtäisiin Ullanlinnan kierros toisinpäin! Eli keskustasta tultaessa käännyttäisiin Korkevuorenkadulta Tarkk'ampujan kadulle ja siitä mäkeä alas Kasarmikatua ja edelleen Neitsytpolkua Merikadulle, jossa olisi päätepysäkki.


Mitä hyötyä tästä olisi? Se olisi vain sekavampi hahmottaa.




> Korkeavuorenkadulla välillä Tarkk'ampujankatu - Punanotkonkatu voitaisiin kenties ajaa yhdellä raiteella molempiin suuntiin, kunhan vain aikataulut suunniteltaisiin siten ettei vaunut kohtaa tuolla yhdenraiteen osuudella!


Korkeavuorenkadun yksiraiteisella osuudella olisi myös muuta liikennettä, Mikonkadulla sitä ei (teoriassa) ole. En lähtisi toteuttamaan yksiraiteisia osuuksia lainkaan niin, että ne ovat muun liikenteen seassa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:00 ----------




> Nyt linja 9 ajaa Pasilasta rautatieasemalle 20 minuuttia, Länsi-Pasilasta ja Ilmalasta 3-5 minuuttia kauemmin. 7B taas tulee Lasipalatsille Länsi-Pasilasta lähes vartissa, ja Kampin kierros olisi pidentänyt sitä muutamalla minuutilla. Millä tavoin 9 siis on parempi keskustayhteys kuin Kampin kautta kiertävä 7B?


Sanopa muuta. Näin ei tietenkään pitäisi olla. Itse asiassa katselin viestisi innostamana ysin aikatauluja, aamuruuhkassa sille on varattu 22 min PRA-RT. Se on järkyttävä aika. Silloin kun ysi aloitti, ja lähes kaikki uuden reitin liikennevalot olivat poissa toiminnasta, reitti meni reippaasti alle 20 minuutin. Mitä enemmän valoja, sitä hitaampaa ja takkuavampaa.

Kyllä se niin taitaa olla, että jos länsipasilalaisia tahdotaan palvella ysillä keskustayhteytenä, niin muutamasta risteyksestä pitäisi saada valot pois kokonaan (AKK-Flemari, Flemari-Hesari, Hesari-Kaarle, Traverssi-Teollisuuskatu tulevat ensimmäisenä mieleen) ja muihin on saatava todelliset etuudet.

Asiaa mutkistaa vielä sekin, että ysille on nyt mietitty linjausta uutta Pasilankatua pitkin, jolloin se toki palvelisi uutta Keski-Pasilaa paremmin, mutta silloin se ei kulkisikaan Pasilanraitiota eli palvelu L-Pasilan sisällä joko jäisi puuttumaan tai jäisi seiskan varaan.

Sitten on toisaalta niinkin, että seiskan osuus Nordenskiöldinkadun ja Topeliuksenkadun kautta Töölöntorille on nopeampi kuin vastaava osuus Manskua Oopperan kautta Töölöntorille. Nordenskiöldinkadun yli mennään suoraan, ja Oopperan tukkoinen ja hidas risteys useine kääntymissuuntineen jää pois. Tuosta säästyvää aikaa sitten ikään kuin käytetään Runskilla ajoon, jolloin lopputuloksena sellainen seiska, joka Länsi-Pasilan ja keskustan välillä kiertää Topeliuksen-Kampin kautta on nopeampi kuin HKL:n Kampin yhteydessä esittämä Oopperalta Töölöön kääntyvä seiska.

----------


## teme

> Kyllä se niin taitaa olla, että jos länsipasilalaisia tahdotaan palvella ysillä keskustayhteytenä, niin muutamasta risteyksestä pitäisi saada valot pois kokonaan (AKK-Flemari, Flemari-Hesari, Hesari-Kaarle, Traverssi-Teollisuuskatu tulevat ensimmäisenä mieleen) ja muihin on saatava todelliset etuudet.


Helsinginkadulla ei välillä Kurvi - Sturenkatu pitäisi olla yhtään valoa, varsinkin Kasia tämä hidastaa ja haittaa jalankulkijoita. Ainoa peruste mitä keksin niille valoille on autojen hidastaminen, ja siihen on fiksuampikin tapoja. Korotetut suojatieet nyt esimerkiksi, tai lisätään vaikka parkkipaikkoja tai pyöräkaistoja niin kadut kapenee. Ylipäänsä, Hämeentie - Teollisuuskatu - Sturenkadun rajaaman alueen sisältä pitäisi poistaa liikennevalot.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsinginkadulla ei välillä Kurvi - Sturenkatu pitäisi olla yhtään valoa, varsinkin Kasia tämä hidastaa ja haittaa jalankulkijoita.


Samaa mieltä. Tosin jalankulkijoiden hidastaminen on vähän niin ja näin, helsinkiläinen käytäntöhän on ettei jalankulkijoiden tarvitse odottaa vihreää.




> Ainoa peruste mitä keksin niille valoille on autojen hidastaminen, ja siihen on fiksuampikin tapoja.


Virallinen peruste lienee jalankulkijoiden liikenneturvallisuuden edistäminen. Se tosin ei aidosti toteutu, vrt edellinen kohta.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Helsinginkadulla ei välillä Kurvi - Sturenkatu pitäisi olla yhtään valoa, varsinkin Kasia tämä hidastaa ja haittaa jalankulkijoita.


Samaa mieltä. Tästä puhuttiin taannoin kun ne valot saatiin rakennettua.

Teoriassa paras ratkaisu raideliikenteelle on täydellisillä valoetuuksilla varustetut valot. Käytännössä kuitenkin valottomuus pesee nämä Helsingin realiteettien mukaiset liikennevalot mennen tullen.

Hesarilla Flemari-Kaarlenkuja-Kaarlenkatu risteyskombossa on kolmet valot noin sadan metrin matkalla. Tuosta päivittäin Kasilla tai pyörällä kulkien en muista yhtään kertaa että kasi olisi päässyt läpi pysähtymättä ainakin yksiin noista, kaksi pysähdystä on ihan normaalia, ja kolmekin olen joskus nähnyt.

Nyt Kaarlenkujan ja Kaarlenkadun valot ovat olleet pimeinä pari päivää, ja matkustajan näkökulmasta ratikka tuntuisi kulkevan paljon sujuvammin.

Osaako joku kuljettaja sanoa, että tuleeko tuossa Kaarlenkadun risteyksessä mitään ongelmia ilman valoja? Siinä kuitenkin menee neljä linjaa, joten varmasti vaunuja osuu risteykseen usein samaan aikaan.

Autoliikenne on Hesarilla niin vähäistä, että mitään valoja ei sen takia todellakaan tarvita.

----------


## risukasa

> Osaako joku kuljettaja sanoa, että tuleeko tuossa Kaarlenkadun risteyksessä mitään ongelmia ilman valoja? Siinä kuitenkin menee neljä linjaa, joten varmasti vaunuja osuu risteykseen usein samaan aikaan.


Ei ratikoiden kesken tule mitään ongelmia valottomuudesta. Päinvastoin, on paljon helpompi päästä omiin vuoroväleihin valottomissa risteyksissä, kun ei tarvitse jäädä seisomaan päälle minuuttia valopidennyksen samalla seisottaessa autoja ja jalankulkijoita, että kaveri pääsee eteen.

Ainoa asia josta en ole varma ovat ruuhka-ajat - jos johonkin aikaan vuorokaudesta jokin Kaarlenkadun suunta olisi herkkä tukkeutumaan ilman valoja. Mutta koskaan en ole itse nähnyt mitään sellaista ja siksi pidänkin Kaarlen ja Flemarin valoja täysin turhina. Autoilu tuolla alueella on kiitettävän hiljaista, vaikka paikallisten asuinaluiden autoistuminen onkin kohtalaista.

----------


## hylje

Helsinkiläisillä autoilijoilla on tapana jonottaa poikkikiskoilla, oli liikennevaloja tai ei. Eivät ne liikennevalot estä risteysten tukkiutumista, kuten on nähtävissä Aleksin ja Manskun risteyksessä.

----------


## teme

> Samaa mieltä. Tosin jalankulkijoiden hidastaminen on vähän niin ja näin, helsinkiläinen käytäntöhän on ettei jalankulkijoiden tarvitse odottaa vihreää.


Valo-ohjatussa ympäristössä myös ylityspaikkoja on yleensä vähemmän. Nämä on mikrotason asioita, mutta minusta näyttää siltä että jalankulkuvalot tuottaa toispuoleisia katuja. Eli jalankulkijat ei löydä toisella puolella katua oleviin liikkeisin, kuppiloihin, tms. koska valohjattu risteys tekee tien ylittämisestä vaivalloista. Vertaa esim. Vaasankatua ja Hesaria.




> Virallinen peruste lienee jalankulkijoiden liikenneturvallisuuden edistäminen. Se tosin ei aidosti toteutu, vrt edellinen kohta.


Juu, saman asian kaksi eri puolta, eli autoja hidastetaan jalankulkijoiden turvallisuuden vuoksi. Valoissa on vaan se ongelma etteivät ne auta nopeuksiin niiden välillä. Minusta asian voisi Hesarilla hoitaa paljon fiksumminkin, korottomalla jalkakäytävät, kaventamalla katua, jne.  Hesari ei ihan oikeasti ole koskaan juuri millään tavoin ruuhkainen, kääntäen se on paikoin nelikaistaisena täysin ylimitoitettu siihen paikallisliikenteeseen mitä se palvelee, mm. siksi että Kurvi on niin tukkoinen ettei sieltä yksinkertaisesti pääse niin paljon autoja Hesarille että ne täyttäisivät sen. Ja kun se vetää hyvin, on suora ja leveä, niin ajonopeudet tuppaavat kasvamaan ja tämän takia laitetaan niitä valoja... Jos semmoista shared space -konseptia haluttaisiin Helsingissä kokeilla, niin Hesari voisi olla ihan hyvä pätkä.




> Ainoa asia josta en ole varma ovat ruuhka-ajat - jos johonkin aikaan vuorokaudesta jokin Kaarlenkadun suunta olisi herkkä tukkeutumaan ilman valoja. Mutta koskaan en ole itse nähnyt mitään sellaista ja siksi pidänkin Kaarlen ja Flemarin valoja täysin turhina. Autoilu tuolla alueella on kiitettävän hiljaista, vaikka paikallisten asuinaluiden autoistuminen onkin kohtalaista.


Yksi vaihtoehto olisi poistaa valot ja sulkea Kaarlenkatu autoilta siinä pysäkin kohdalla, Hesarille siitten autoille jokerivalo varoittamaan.

----------


## kultsiballo

Olen tässä kypsytellyt ajatusta 9:n jatkosta. Mitäpä jos linja ei päättyisikään Ilmalaan, vaan jatkuisi siitä eteenpäin? Jos nykyisessä suunnitelmassa päätepiste on Ilmalantori, jatkaisin sitä vielä Ilmalan asemalle asti ja siitä vielä eteenpäin.

Eli linja jatkuisi Ilmalantorilta (hyvä jos sinnekin se rata saataisiin..) Ilmalan aseman yli nykyisen bussin 22 linjaa aina Maunulaan saakka. Maunulassa oli yhteinen rataosuus Jokerin kanssa (kahdet kiskot, mutta yhteiset pysäkit - onkohan sellainen mahdollista?). Näin saataisiin taas yksi bussi pois, sillä etelässä Sörnäinen - Pasila -välillä sen korvaisi Kalasatama - Pasila -ratikat (jos sellaisia joskus saadaan..).

Minusta tuo 9:n jatko ei sotisi metroa vastaan, sillä ratikka ja metro ovat usein toisiaan täydentäviä. Jos metro joskus vedetään Maunulaan, se palvelee vain Maunulasta keskustaan / Pasilaan / lentokentälle meneviä nopeasti, mutta ratikka puolestaan palvelee myös näiden välillä asuvia. Tästä syystä päällekkäiset ratikka-metro -jutut eivät ole minusta huonoja!

----------


## nimby

> Lähtökohtana voidaan pitää sitä, että asukkaat ovat vaatineet yhteyttä Merikadulta Erottajalle ja Rautatieasemalle. Nykyinen bussi 14 ei tyydytä, ei myöskään kiertävä rengaskolmonen. Tällainen yhteys on aiemmin ollut olemassa, ja mitä ilmeisimmin ratikkahanke on osoitus siitä, että myös kaupunki katsoo tarpeelliseksi palauttaa yhteyden.


Ovatko myös muualta Etelä-Helsinkiin tulevat kokeneet yhteydet kehnoiksi linjan 17 poistuttua? Ellei, niin tehdäänkö mahdollinen 6-7 miljoonan euron investointi asukkaiden vaatimuksesta? Vai oliko bussin 17 lakkauttaminen sittenkin osa jo silloin suunnitteilla ollutta ratikkahanketta?

----------


## teme

Tuli muuten mieleen, että jos se Korkeavuorenkatu nyt on ylitsepääsemätön ongelma, niin mites sen Kaivopuiston ali kulkevan Satamaradan tunnelin käyttö? Pitäisi olla omana väylänään nopea Olympiaterminaalille saakka Merikadulta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ovatko myös muualta Etelä-Helsinkiin tulevat kokeneet yhteydet kehnoiksi linjan 17 poistuttua?


Tuskinpa kukaan satunnaisesti E-Helsinkiin tuleva osaa busseja käyttää, eiköhän ne tule kolmosen ratikalla niin kuin ovat jo 20-luvulta saakka tehneet. Eli heidän kannaltaan uudesta ratikasta on sikäli hyötyä, että sitä opitaan kyllä käyttämään, sen sijaan jonkun lähiöbussin pidentäminen Merikadulle ei kyllä houkuttele puolikastakaan satunnaismatkustajaa.

Eri juttu sitten, miten esim. Ullanlinnassa työssäkäyvät ovat kokeneet bussin 17 poistumisen. Varmaan huononnuksena, jos tulevat vaikka lähijunalla ja sieltä pitäisi sitten jatkaa Ullanlinnaan. No, kolmosella pääsee, mutta se kestää. Tässäkään se 20 min välein kulkeva pidennetty lähiöbussi ei paljon auta, koska vuorot tulevat kaukaa eli eivät pysy aikataulussa, ja junat eivät ole synkassa bussiin (eivätkä voi ollakaan, kun bussit tulevat miten sattuu).

Silloin on parempi, että junasta jatketaan matkaa ratikalla, joka arvatenkin kulkee ainakin 10 min välein. Vaikkei sekään pysyisi aikataulussa, niin odotusaika on kuitenkin paljon lyhyempi. Ja parasta tietysti on, jos tuo ratikka ei ole kiertävä kolmonen vaan uusi, suora ratikka.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:42 ----------




> Tuli muuten mieleen, että jos se Korkeavuorenkatu nyt on ylitsepääsemätön ongelma, niin mites sen Kaivopuiston ali kulkevan Satamaradan tunnelin käyttö? Pitäisi olla omana väylänään nopea Olympiaterminaalille saakka Merikadulta.


Ei siellä ole kuin lyhyt tunneli, satamarata kulki Puistokadun vieressä puiston puolella pintaratana.

----------


## nimby

Nyt kannattaa muuten käydä vaikkapa Korkeavuorenkadulla tekemässä aistinvaraisia havaintoja ajouran leveyden riittävyydestä limittäisille raitiokiskoille vaikka pysäköinti olisi kokonaan kielletty toiselta puolen katua. Lumitalvi lyö mittanauhaa korville...

----------


## 339-DF

Pasilansillan toteutus siirtyy siirtymistään. Ilmeisesti käy niin, ettei Ilmalan ratikkaa saada käyttöön ainakaan ennen vuotta 2016. Se on kyllä sääli niiden kannalta, jotka jo ovat muuttaneet asumaan Radiokadun varren kerrostaloihin.

Ullanlinnan suunnassa ei taida näyttää sen paremmalta. Asukkaat vastustavat minkä kerkiävät, ja helmikuussa pidetään yleisötilaisuus. Rohkenen ennustaa, että lopputuloksena on enemmän tai vähemmän status quo.

----------


## vristo

> Pasilansillan toteutus siirtyy siirtymistään. Ilmeisesti käy niin, ettei Ilmalan ratikkaa saada käyttöön ainakaan ennen vuotta 2016. Se on kyllä sääli niiden kannalta, jotka jo ovat muuttaneet asumaan Radiokadun varren kerrostaloihin.


Onhan siellä erinomaisen tiheä bussiliikenne kuitenkin jo olemassa; kelvatkoon se nyt kun rahaa ei näköjään enää riitä kaikkeen, mikä on tietysti aika sääli. Ainakaan arkisin ei Länsi-Pasilassa juuri tarvitse aikataulua katsoa pysäkille mennessään ja yhteyksiä on moneen suuntaan. Monellekaan ei ole eroa, onko joukkoliikenneväline bussi vai ratikka. Toisille tietysti on  :Wink: .

----------


## SD202

> Onhan siellä erinomaisen tiheä bussiliikenne kuitenkin jo olemassa; kelvatkoon se nyt kun rahaa ei näköjään enää riitä kaikkeen, mikä on tietysti aika sääli. Ainakaan arkisin ei Länsi-Pasilassa juuri tarvitse aikataulua katsoa pysäkille mennessään ja yhteyksiä on moneen suuntaan. Monellekaan ei ole eroa, onko joukkoliikenneväline bussi vai ratikka. Toisille tietysti on .


Jep, liityntäyhdistelmä lukuisten paikallisjunien kanssa Pasilassa lienee tällä hetkellä jopa nopeahko yhdistelmä keskustaan suuntautuvilla matkoilla.

----------


## hylje

Mikäli keskusta sijaitsee tarkalleen Aleksanterinkadulla, näin totta tosiaan on. Ratikalla, varsinkin Merikadulle menevällä ysillä, jalankulkua on oleellisesti lyhyemmälti sellaisiinkin periferioihin kuten Bulevardille. Ratikasta ratikkaan vaihdoilla moneen muuhunkin paikkaan.

----------


## teme

> Jep, liityntäyhdistelmä lukuisten paikallisjunien kanssa Pasilassa lienee tällä hetkellä jopa nopeahko yhdistelmä keskustaan suuntautuvilla matkoilla.


No ei se vaan ole, johtuen siitä että vaihto Pasilassa junaan ei ole kovin hyvä, ja keskustan päässä junat jää Kaisaniemen puistoon.

----------


## vristo

> No ei se vaan ole, johtuen siitä että vaihto Pasilassa junaan ei ole kovin hyvä, ja keskustan päässä junat jää Kaisaniemen puistoon.


No, jalat jaksaa vielä, eikös?  :Wink:

----------


## teme

> No, jalat jaksaa vielä, eikös?


Minulla on epäilys että oikeasti Helsingissä joukkoliikenteestä päättää Pekka Puska.  :Smile: 

Toimivat yhteydet etelästä Länsi-Pasilaan on seiska, 23 ja jopa 69 on junaa parempi. Sen takia se ratikkalinjastokin on niin vaikea asia, paikalliset vastustaa ymmärrettävistä syistä seiskan oikaisua kun se on niin kätevä.

Pasilaan yhteydet on muutenkin yllättävän huonot. Yksi esimerkki, Kamppi - Pasila (asema) on reittioppaan mukaan 15 minuuttia ja tuokin on minusta aika reipasta kävelyä. Tietä pitkin matka on neljä kilometriä, eli tuo on hilpeä 10km/h keskinopeus.

----------


## 339-DF

> No, jalat jaksaa vielä, eikös?


Aika erikoinen kommentti könkkölöitsijältä.

Kävely on hyvä asia. Mä kävelen mielelläni ja usein Munkasta keskustaan ja myös Pasilaan (Munkka-Pasila on muuten kilpailukykyinen matka-ajaltaan joukkoliikenteen kanssa). Mutta joukkoliikenne ei saa aiheuttaa kohtuuttomanoloista pakkokävelyä, se on huonoa palvelutasoa. Hyötyliikunta on erikseen, ja jääköön matkustajan valinnaksi milloin haluaa hyötyliikkua ja milloin käyttää joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Pasilaan yhteydet on muutenkin yllättävän huonot. Yksi esimerkki, Kamppi - Pasila (asema) on reittioppaan mukaan 15 minuuttia ja tuokin on minusta aika reipasta kävelyä. Tietä pitkin matka on neljä kilometriä, eli tuo on hilpeä 10km/h keskinopeus.


Tuo on niin totta, ja rento kävelynopeus onkin 5 km/h, onhan niitä liikennevalojakin matkalla. Sen seiskan voisi siirtää Kamppiin, linja 4 palvelee jo Aleksanterinkadun ja Mannerheimintien välistä osuutta. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi Kampista lähtevien 70/700-sarjan linjojen siirtäminen reitille (nykyinen reitti)-Helsinginkatu-Vauhtitie-Veturitie-Pasilankatu-Pasilansilta-Ratapihantie-Hakamäentie-(nykyinen reitti)

----------


## vristo

> Aika erikoinen kommentti könkkölöitsijältä.


Melkoinen ilmaisu tuokin; määrittelehän tuo sana "könkkölöitsijä", nyt kun sen kerran toit julki. Tarkoitatko sillä kenteis vammaista ihmistä tai jotain vastaavaa?

Jos tarkoitat nimittää sillä sitä, että tällainen "könkkölöitsijä" arvostaa tai vaatii sitä, että  joukkoliikenne, kuten muukin verovaroin tuettu elämä, on suunniteltu ja toteutettu niin, että se on helppokäyttöistä kaikille ihmisryhmille, niin aikamoisen ilmaisun oletkin keksinyt.

Kyllä minä apostolinkyydistä vielä itsekin osaan nauttia, enkä välitä siitä onko jokin kulkuväline matalalattiainen tai niiden ovet pidä jotain ääntä, mutta sellainen päivä voi tulla ihan koska tahansa vastaan, jolloin tuollaisia ominaisuuksia kaipaan. Jokaisena päivänä näen ajamissani kulkuneuvoissa tällaisia ihmisiä, enkä voisi olla määräämässä heitä olemaan liikkumatta tai muuten eristyksiin jonnekin muusta yhteiskunnasta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Melkoinen ilmaisu tuokin; määrittelehän tuo sana "könkkölöitsijä", nyt kun sen kerran toit julki.


Minä tarkoitan könkkölöitsijällä erittäin voimakasta esteettömyyden puolustajaa.

Keksimäni termi tulee entisen kansanedustajan, nykyisen esteettömyysaktiivin Kalle Könkkölän nimestä. Könkkölä on tunnettu erittäin voimakkaana esteettömyyden puolustajana, joka ajaa esteettömyysasiaa lähes fanaattisesti, mikä toisinaan johtaa kokonaisuuden kannalta vähemmän toivottuihin lopputuloksiin. Hän toimii vammaisten järjestö Kynnys ry:n toiminnanjohtajana ja on eräänlainen suomalaisen esteettömyyden henkilöitymä, joten siksi tuo sana on niin osuva.

Huomasittekos muuten Könkkölän taannoisen mielipidekirjoituksen HS:ssa? Hänet oli pyörätuoleineen jätetty kaksi kertaa bussipysäkille. Eka kuljettaja oli vaan sulkenut ovet kesken kaiken ja häipynyt, toisessa tapauksessa kuljettaja oli sentään ilmoittanut syynkin toimintaansa: busseihin ei kuulemma ruuhka-aikaan ruveta ottamaan mitään pyörätuoleja. Täytyy sanoa, että sympatiat olivat kyllä Könkkölän puolella tuota lukiessa. Talvipakkasilla tässä lumisohjossa on varmaan aikamoinen urakka ylipäätään hoitaa itsensä sinne bussipysäkille pyörätuolissa. Kohtuutonta siis, että kuljettaja kieltäytyy ottamaan bussiin asti. No, eiköhän KK ole lähettänyt asiasta palautetta liikennöitsijöillekin, ja ihan aiheesta.

----------


## vristo

> Minä tarkoitan könkkölöitsijällä erittäin voimakasta esteettömyyden puolustajaa.


Olikohan niin, että koko nykyinen liikennevälineiden matalalattiaisuus sekä kynnyksettömyys on paljolti nimenomaan tämän Kalle Könkkölän toiminnan ansiota? Muistan sen jupakan aikanaan kun M200-metrojunat oli hankittu ja ne olivat jo liikentessä, mutta ko. vammaisaktivisti löysi niistä jonkilaiset pyörätuolin käyttöä hankaloittavat kynnykset. Bombardier taisi löytää jonkinlaisen ratkaisun asiaan.

Kuvastaa kyllä, miten voimakas vaikutusvalta kyseisellä henkilöllä on ollut joukkoliikenteen ja muunkin päivittäisen elämän ratkaisuihin. Monet niistä asioista ovat itsestäänselviä nykyään.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kuvastaa kyllä, miten voimakas vaikutusvalta kyseisellä henkilöllä on ollut joukkoliikenteen ja muunkin päivittäisen elämän ratkaisuihin. Monet niistä asioista ovat itsestäänselviä nykyään.


Vaikka kaikkia esteettömyysongelmia ei pystyttäisikään poistamaan, taikka se ei vain olisi tarkoituksenmukaista, on silti kyllä paikallaan, että joku nämä asiat tuo esiin.

----------


## vristo

> Vaikka kaikkia esteettömyysongelmia ei pystyttäisikään poistamaan, taikka se ei vain olisi tarkoituksenmukaista, on silti kyllä paikallaan, että joku nämä asiat tuo esiin.


llmanmuuta näin on ja pitääkin olla.

----------


## Jusa

> Minä tarkoitan könkkölöitsijällä erittäin voimakasta esteettömyyden puolustajaa.


Liiallisella vaatimuksilla on vaarana, että asia kääntyy vaatijoita vastaan.

----------


## vristo

Aika tylyä tekstiä tuoreessa Helsingin Uutisissa (5.3.2011)

”Ei enää lisää ratikoita ahtaille kaduille”

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:52 ----------

Otsikko em. artikkelista:




> "Raitioliikenteen lisääminen on yksityisautoilun hankaloittamista"


Tällaisen näkökulman omaavan henkilön optimaalinen asuinpaikka ei ole mielestäni Helsingin kantakaupunki, vaan lähinnä Nurmijärvi tai vastaava.

Minusta pikemminkin on niin, että joukkoliikenteen sujuvuuden ja suosion lisääminen vaatii yksityisautoilun rajoittamista (=hankaloittamista) Helsingin kantakaupungin kaltaisilla, tiheästi rakennetuilla alueilla. Voidaan mielestäni suorastaan kysyä, kuuluvatko yksityisautot ollenkaan tuollaisille alueille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tällaisen näkökulman omaavan henkilön optimaalinen asuinpaikka ei ole mielestäni Helsingin kantakaupunki, vaan lähinnä Nurmijärvi tai vastaava.


Niin, ja henkilön tulisi olla elänyt 1960-luvulla eikä 2010-luvulla.

En itse ollut tilaisuudessa läsnä, mutta mitä läsnäolleilta olen kuullut, niin siellä oli aika perinteinen tilanne. Vanhat änkyrät vastustavat kaikkea "koskaan et muuttua saa" -mentaliteetilla ja bussi 17 Pasilaan saakka pitäisi palauttaa  :Smile: 

Toisaalta nuorempien joukossa oli raitiotien kannattajia.

Munkkivuori taitaa olla siitä erikoinen ratikkahanke, että sitä kannattavat nuoret ja vanhat, varsinkin vanhat. No, löytyyhän sillekin tietysti vastustajia, mutta harvinaisen suurta kannatusta se saa kun sitä vertaa olemassa olevien alueiden liikennehankkeisiin Helsingissä noin yleensä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Niin, ja henkilön tulisi olla elänyt 1960-luvulla eikä 2010-luvulla.
> 
> En itse ollut tilaisuudessa läsnä, mutta mitä läsnäolleilta olen kuullut, niin siellä oli aika perinteinen tilanne. Vanhat änkyrät vastustavat kaikkea "koskaan et muuttua saa" -mentaliteetilla ja bussi 17 Pasilaan saakka pitäisi palauttaa 
> 
> Toisaalta nuorempien joukossa oli raitiotien kannattajia.
> 
> Munkkivuori taitaa olla siitä erikoinen ratikkahanke, että sitä kannattavat nuoret ja vanhat, varsinkin vanhat. No, löytyyhän sillekin tietysti vastustajia, mutta harvinaisen suurta kannatusta se saa kun sitä vertaa olemassa olevien alueiden liikennehankkeisiin Helsingissä noin yleensä.


Olin Munkan ratikan vastustaja silloin, kun se ei Talinrantaan kulkenut. Kukaan tuttuni, enkä minä, siellä asu, mutta linjaa 18 ei voitaisi korvata, ellei suunnitelmat olisi muuttuneet - nimittäin ketuttaisi aika paljon asua siellä, kun ratikka jäisi 2 kilometrin päähän.

Oletteko muuten huomanneet, kuinka lyhyt kävely on Pitäjänmäen asemalta Pajamäkeen? Kävelin aseman länsipäädyn sillalta sinne ja matkaa oli korkeintaan puoli kilometriä. Juna on varsin nopea kulkupeli keskustaan, mutta kulkee yllättävän harvoin.

17:n palautus voisi olla parempi kuin ratikka, sillä busseista aihetuva melu on oikeasti puolet pienempi. Lisäksi kadut ovat Eteläisessä kantakaupungissa ahtaita. Linjan voisi yhdistää 23:n kanssa, jolloin pääsisi vaihdotta Hakaniemeen ja Pasilaan, ja uusi linja olisi kuitenkin tavallaan vain Keskuskadulta Merikadulle.

Miksi muuten Munkkivuoresta tai Munkkiniemestä ei pääse vaihdotta Itäkeskukseen tai Pasilaan viikonloppuisin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Olin Munkan ratikan vastustaja silloin, kun se ei Talinrantaan kulkenut. Kukaan tuttuni, enkä minä, siellä asu, mutta linjaa 18 ei voitaisi korvata, ellei suunnitelmat olisi muuttuneet - nimittäin ketuttaisi aika paljon asua siellä, kun ratikka jäisi 2 kilometrin päähän.


Ihan ymmärrettävää. Sen takia Munkkivuoren ratikan reitti täytyykin suunnitella  niin, että siinä palvellaan koko Munkkivuori ja Talinranta yhdellä linjalla ja kohtuullisilla kävelyetäisyyksillä. Aika hyvin siinä on onnistuttukin ja jopa asukasyhdistys tukee puiston läpi kulkevaa linjausta, mikä on varmaan aika harvinaista.




> Linjan voisi yhdistää 23:n kanssa, jolloin pääsisi vaihdotta Hakaniemeen ja Pasilaan, ja uusi linja olisi kuitenkin tavallaan vain Keskuskadulta Merikadulle.


Yhdistää olemattomaan 23:een? Sehän lakkaa kunhan ysi jatkuu Ilmalaan.




> Miksi muuten Munkkivuoresta tai Munkkiniemestä ei pääse vaihdotta Itäkeskukseen tai Pasilaan viikonloppuisin?


Lauantaisin pääsee. Sunnuntaisin tuskin on kysyntää.

----------


## Knightrider

> Yhdistää olemattomaan 23:een? Sehän lakkaa kunhan ysi jatkuu Ilmalaan.


Miten ysi muka palvelee Linjojen länsilaitaa tai Ruskeasuota? Myös Linnanmäki-Pasila on tärkeä yhteys. Tuskin ne bussit sinne nytkään huvikseen ajelee?
Tietysti voidaan jatkaa ysiä Ruskeasuolle pienen metsän läpi ja 17 voi kulkea Pasilasta Linnanmäen ja Hakaniemen kautta suunnitellulle reitilleen. Mutta tuleeko siitä sitten enää paljoa säästöä?



> Sunnuntaisin tuskin on kysyntää.


Uskon, että on. Sunnuntai on ostospäivä (suurin osa kaupoista 21 asti auki) ja Itäkeskus on ostospaikka. Linjaa 57 on vaadittu jatkamaan Itäkeskukseen, ja muistaakseni samalla kulkemaan sunnuntaisinkin. No, 57 ei kulje edelleenkään sunnuntaisin eikä sitä olla siirtämässä Itäkeskukseen, vaan Kontulaan.

Munkkivuoreen pääsee 550+57:lla / 58:lla ma-la, mutta ei kummallakaan tavalla sunnuntaisin. Sunnuntaina pitäisi kulkea oma linjansa: Meilahden Klinkikat-Paciuksenkatu-Huopalahdentie-Lapinmäentie-(57 reitti)-Viikin tiedepuisto-(550 reitti)-Itäkeskus. Näin 57 kulkisi sunnuntaisin, kulkisi Itäkeskukseen, Munkkivuoresta pääsisi joka päivä Itäkeskukseen ja edelleen Meilahden klinikoilta pääsisi sunnuntaisin Itäkeskukseen.

Sunnuntaisin Aleksis Kiven katu-Itäkeskus-välille riittänee 30 min välein kulkeva U-linja ja metro. Pasilasta pääsee nopeasti joka päivä Itäkeskukseen mm. yhdistelmillä juna+metro, juna+550 tai juna+519.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miten ysi muka palvelee Linjojen länsilaitaa tai Ruskeasuota? Myös Linnanmäki-Pasila on tärkeä yhteys. Tuskin ne bussit sinne nytkään huvikseen ajelee?


Eiköhän ne aika lailla huvikseen ajele. Ainakin osalla matkaa.

Linjat voidaan hoitaa joko sopivan rv-linjan häntänä, jos sellainen sattuu löytymään, tai vaikka linjan 51 reittimuutoksella. Ruskeasuo-Pasila on enemmän jouko-kategoriaa kuin bussiliikennettä, vaikka tietysti Ruskeasuon työpaikkojen määrä kasvaa. Mutta Hakamäentiellähän on jo 59 jotenkuten kohtuullisen kävelymatkan päässä uusista työpaikoista.

Eiköhän HSL suunnittele nuo sitten kun se Ilmalan ratikka joskus alkaa toteutua. Mä näkisin suurimpana haasteena tuossa sen, että Linjojen työpaikoilta pitäisi olla yhteys Pasilan asemalle. Mutta ehkä se 51 kelpaa siihenkin, vähenisi ainakin päällekkäisyys ykkösen ratikan kanssa.

----------


## Koala

> Ruskeasuo-Pasila on enemmän jouko-kategoriaa kuin bussiliikennettä,


Mulla on toki silmäsairaus mutta kyllä minun mielestäni Ruskeasuolta kuljetaan Pasilaan 23:lla. Enenmmän kuin Joukoon mahtuu. Faktaa ei ole mutta miten ihmeessä ko. matka tehdään jos 23 lopetetaan?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mulla on toki silmäsairaus mutta kyllä minun mielestäni Ruskeasuolta kuljetaan Pasilaan 23:lla


Joo, mä olen mennyt tuon välin vain kerran ja matkustajia oli ehkä 2. Mutta se ei ollut ruuhka-aikaa. Tuo on yksi niitä välejä, joilla toivottavasti tehdään matkustajatutkimus ennen päätöksiä.

En tiedä, miten tuo on virallisessa suunnittelussa ajateltu, mutta mä olen miettinyt tuota niin, että ruuhka-aikaan (ja korkeintaan arkena päivällä) olisi bussi 23 reitillä Ruskeasuo-Itä-Pasila (ympäri Asemapäällikönkadun liikenneympyrässä) sellaisella vuorovälillä, että autoja on yksi tai kaksi. Kohtuulliset kustannukset.

Jos Sörkkaan asti on kysyntää, niin 22 ja 23 voivat myös ajaa Sörkan metroasemalta Ilmalaan tahdistettuna ja haarautua siitä tahoilleen.

Tosin Pasila-Linjat on edelleen sitten levällään ja veikkaan, että se on yhteytenä tärkeämpi kuin Pasila-Ruskeasuo.

Joka tapauksessa on selvää, ettei talous kestä sekä 23:a että Ilmalan ysiä, ja Ilmalan ysi on jonkinlainen itsestäänselvyys jo (mallia "on sovittu").

----------


## teme

Mannerheimintieltä Nordenskiöldinkadulta pohjoiseen ei ylipäänsä ole oikein mitään yhteyttä Pasilaan, 23 tynkä ei minusta juuri auta asiaa.

Mites näin:
Tehdään kiskot Korppaanmäentien risteyksestä Koroistentien (pysäkki) kautta bussivarikollle, jonka aidan viertä (ilman pysäkkejä?) Hakamäentien viertä kulkevan kävelytien reunalle ja edelleen Ilmalan. Kiskoa tarvitaan vajaa 2km, mikä tietenkin maksaa. Toisaalta ysille ei välttämättä tarvita Ilmalantorille kääntösilmukkaa, ja väittäisin että tuo voisi olla ainakin alkuun yksiraiteinenkin pätkä. Jotenkin näin, yksityiskohtana pysäkki lähempänä Ilmalan asemaa, http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...7a7b4e81b0eee4

Linjaksi 10B, eli tarjonta Pikku-Huopalahteen sitten vähän heikkenee enee. 10B vaihtaa sitten Ilmalassa kilvet ja jatkaa ysinä, samassa päättäri jossa voi vähän seistäkin aikataulujen tasaamiseksi. Toisaalta tuo tarjoaa suorat yhteydet Pasilaan esimerkiksi Tilkasta. Liikennöintikustannuksina väitän että tämä itseasiassa saattaa jopa säästää, eli sanoisin näppituntumalta että tuo pätkä Ilmalaan on nopeampi kuin ajo Pikku-Huopalahden läpi. Ilmalalaiset saavat myös nopeahkon ja suoran keskustayhteyden, väittäisin että nopeammin tuolta Manskun kautta mennään Ylioppilastalolle kuin Kallion läpi.

Muoks: Tarkemmin ajatellen päättäri ja tasaus Pasilassa.

----------


## vristo

Mä toivon, että Pisara-radan Alppilan asema toteutettaisiin ja sen myötä voisi rationalisoidan koko sen alueen pintaliikennettä.

Mä olen ajanut h23:sta myös ruuhka-aikaan välillä Pasila-Hakaniemi ja matkustajia on ollut bussissani tuulilasia myöten. Varsinkin Kuntatalolta keskustan suuntaan on (kokemukseni mukaan) kovastikin kysyntää.

----------


## Jusa

> Ilmalaan on nopeampi kuin ajo Pikku-Huopalahden läpi. Ilmalalaiset saavat myös nopeahkon ja suoran keskustayhteyden, väittäisin että nopeammin tuolta Manskun kautta mennään Ylioppilastalolle kuin Kallion läpi.


Linja olisi luonnollisesti helpompi hyväksyä, mikäli aikoinaan olisi tehty päätös spåravarikon sijoittamisesta Ruhaan.

----------


## vristo

On aika selvää, ettei bussilinjan h17 palauttaminen, eteenkin vain osalle reitistä (välille RT-Merikatu), ole missään suhtessa järkevää. Omasta mielestäni asiassa tulee edetä niin, että raitiokiskoja jatketaan Merikadulle sekä Ilmalaan. Raitioliikenteen kanssa päällekkäisiä bussilinjoja tulee karsia siten kun se on järkevää.

----------


## brynkka

Tämä on muuttunut päivän puheenaiheesta artikkeliksi, linkki uuteen sijaintiin:

Ei enää lisää ratikoita ahtaille kaduille

Eivät Etelä-Helsingin kadut ole mitenkään erityisen ahtaita, muutoin kuin kaduilla säilytettävien autojen ansiosta. Kotikatuni päällystettä uusittiin Punavuoressa jokunen vuosi sitten ja olin erittäin hämmästynyt kuinka avaralta - usein ankean kapeaksi luonnehdittu - kotikatuni vaikutti ilman pysäköintiä. Joskus juhannuksen tienoilla on mahdollista havainnoida samaa ilmiötä, kun autokanta on ajossa tai varastossa jossakin muualla.

Kaupungin luonteeseen tiiviinä asutuskeskuksena kuuluu tilan niukkuus, kaikille ja joka käyttöön sitä ei valitettavasti tule riittämään. Tilan käytön priorisoinnissa tulee ottaa huomioon kaikkien asukkaiden etu, eikä vain niiden, jotka mekkaloivat nyt, kun ovat jotakin menettämässä. Autoilijat ovat menettämässä muutamassa kohdassa mahdollisuuden säilyttää irtaimistoaan kadulla. Tietenkin tämä koskee kaikkia autoilijoita asuinpaikasta riippumatta, joiden mahdollisuus säilyttää ajokkiaan katutilassa tällä alueella heikkenee.

Hätä on varmasti suuri, kun Museovirastoakin huudetaan apuun. Mahdollisen lausunnon laatijalla tulee olemaan hassu tilanne: kumpi mahtaa raunioittaa Huvilakadun (tai minkä tahansa muun kadun, pl. moottoritiet) rakennustaiteellisia arvoja enemmän, raitiotievaunu ajolankoineen vaiko 24/7 pysäköinti?

----------


## 339-DF

> Hätä on varmasti suuri, kun Museovirastoakin huudetaan apuun. Mahdollisen lausunnon laatijalla tulee olemaan hassu tilanne: kumpi mahtaa raunioittaa Huvilakadun (tai minkä tahansa muun kadun, pl. moottoritiet) rakennustaiteellisia arvoja enemmän, raitiotievaunu ajolankoineen vaiko 24/7 pysäköinti?


Se olisi tosiaan hauska lausunto luettavaksi. Ratikoita ja niiden kiskoja ja ajolankoja on Eirassa ollut jo 1900-luvun alkuvuosina, joten kaupunkikuvan puolesta raitiotie sopii elementtinä Huvilakadulle oikein hyvin. Autoja siellä sen sijaan ei kadun ja talojen rakentamisen aikaan käytännössä ollut.

Jos siis tarkoitus on hakea museovirastolta tuollainen "koskaan et muuttua saa" -tyyppinen lausunto, jossa halutaan museoida katu ja kaupunginosa, niin siinähän lähtee sitten jok'ikinen autopaikka ja autoliikennekin sieltä Huvilakadulta, tilalle tulee raitiotie, hevoset ja lantaa. Mahtavatkohan lausuntoa penäävät asukkaat tätä ymmärtää?  :Wink:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Jos siis tarkoitus on hakea museovirastolta tuollainen "koskaan et muuttua saa" -tyyppinen lausunto, jossa halutaan museoida katu ja kaupunginosa, niin siinähän lähtee sitten jok'ikinen autopaikka ja autoliikennekin sieltä Huvilakadulta, tilalle tulee raitiotie, hevoset ja lantaa. Mahtavatkohan lausuntoa penäävät asukkaat tätä ymmärtää?


Mutta saisivat tilalle jyrinää, tärinää ja kirskuntaa.  :Wink: 

Ei minuakaan kiinnostaisi asua loppumattoman ratikanjyrinän (varsinkin Wauriotramit) kiusattavana. Yläkerran mummotkin varmasti jatkuvasti valittaisivat, kun tekarit pyörivät vesilasissa tärinän voimasta...  :Smile: 

Joten kaikki ratikkafanit vain sinne asukasyhdistyksen kokoukseen kuuntelemaan ja valistamaan nimbyjä. Mielellään sitten myös raporttia tänne.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Jos sinne Ullanlinnaan kiskoja vedetään, niin eiköhän variot ole siinä vaiheessa jo ratikoiden hautuumaalla.

----------


## teme

No jaa, se nyt olisi kuitenkin suurimmaksi osaksi suoraa vaihteetonta rataa, Tehtaankadun ja Korkeavuorenkadun risteys varmaan vähän kolisisi. Ehkä pitäisi kertoa niille nimbyille että vaatii paremmat vaihteet ja ratikat.  :Smile:

----------


## GM 5

> No jaa, se nyt olisi kuitenkin suurimmaksi osaksi suoraa vaihteetonta rataa, Tehtaankadun ja Korkeavuorenkadun risteys varmaan vähän kolisisi.


Asuin itse kaksi vuotta Dresdenin ydinkeskustassa (Wallstraße) ja ikkunan alla kulki neljä raitiovaunulinjaa (kaikilla 10 minuutin vuoroväli + ruuhkavuorot) ja yksi busslinja. Vain muutaman metrin päässä oli keskustan kääntösilmukan vaihteita ja risteyksiä. Kiskojen ympärillä oli paksut kumieristykset, ei pelkästään vaihteiden ja risteysten kohdalla vaan koko matkalla. 

Ei tärissyt lainkaan edes raitiovaunujen ajaessa risteyksistä. Varmasti voi todistaa jollain herkällä mittauslaitteilla jonkinlaista tärinää, mutta itse en havainnut mitään. Asuimme opiskelijakommuunissa nelisteen ja suurin valituksen aihe liikenteen osalta oli yllätys yllätys bussi, joka aiheutti enemmän meteliä kuin raitiovaunu. 

Risteysten kohdalla vaunu tietenkin aiheuttaa enemmän meteliä, mutta kuten teme jo kirjoitti, ei raitiovaunurata koostu pelkistä vaihteista ja risteyksistä. 

Toisaalta Variotramin kohdalla voisin hyvin kuvitella, että se aiheuttaa harmia.

----------


## 339-DF

Joo, meilläkin tuo meluongelma on pienenemään päin ja Ullanlinnan mahdollisen radan kanssa puhutaan sellaisista aikatauluista, että perinteisen ratikoiden kolinan pitäisi olla siinä vaiheessa muisto vain. Sitä on tietysti turha yrittää selittää asukasänkyröille, koska ne eivät yleensä kuuntele järkiperusteluita ollenkaan eikä ymmärrys ja luottamus myöskään riitä siihen, että asiat voivat muuttua, ts. kun ratikka kolisee tänään, ei uskota eikä haluta uskoa, että se ehkä huomenna ei kolisisikaan.

Hankittavien Trantech-vaunujen kääntyvä telirakenne saa aikaan sen, että vaunun melutaso on verrattavissa nykyisiin Valmet-niveliin, ei Variotrameihin.

Toisekseen juuri valmistunut syväuraisten vaihteiden käyttöönottoa esittävä raportti toivon mukaan todella johtaa siihen, että päästäisiin leveisiin pyöriin ja syväravaihteisiin, mikä alentaa melutasoa vaikkapa Kapteeninkadun-Tehtaankadun ristikoissa jo ihan olennaisesti.

Ja kolmanneksi sopii toivoa, että variot, joista kyllä syvilläkin vaihteilla aiheutuisi melua, jäävät pois liikenteestä 2010-luvun loppupuolella.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Joo, meilläkin tuo meluongelma on pienenemään päin ja Ullanlinnan mahdollisen radan kanssa puhutaan sellaisista aikatauluista, että perinteisen ratikoiden kolinan pitäisi olla siinä vaiheessa muisto vain. Sitä on tietysti turha yrittää selittää asukasänkyröille, koska ne eivät yleensä kuuntele järkiperusteluita ollenkaan eikä ymmärrys ja luottamus myöskään riitä siihen, että asiat voivat muuttua, ts. kun ratikka kolisee tänään, ei uskota eikä haluta uskoa, että se ehkä huomenna ei kolisisikaan.


Mulle tuli siellä asukasillassa niitä asukkaiden kommentteja kuunnellessani mieleen, että täytyisi ehkä tehdä sellainen maallikoille havainnollistava kalvoesitys raitioliikenteen aiheuttaman melun (ja tärinän) syistä ja niiden ratkaisukeinoista (ja syistä miksei näitä ratkaisukeinoja ole käytetty jo vuosia...). Sitä voisi esitellä myös kaupunkisuunnittelijoille ja muille raitioliikenteen kanssa tekemisissä oleville tahoille.

----------


## teme

> Mulle tuli siellä asukasillassa niitä asukkaiden kommentteja kuunnellessani mieleen, että täytyisi ehkä tehdä sellainen maallikoille havainnollistava kalvoesitys raitioliikenteen aiheuttaman melun (ja tärinän) syistä ja niiden ratkaisukeinoista (ja syistä miksei näitä ratkaisukeinoja ole käytetty jo vuosia...). Sitä voisi esitellä myös kaupunkisuunnittelijoille ja muille raitioliikenteen kanssa tekemisissä oleville tahoille.


Jos siitä saa jotenkin kansantajuisen niin tuotahan voisi tarjota vaikka Hesarille.

----------


## kouvo

> Mulle tuli siellä asukasillassa niitä asukkaiden kommentteja kuunnellessani mieleen, että täytyisi ehkä tehdä sellainen maallikoille havainnollistava kalvoesitys raitioliikenteen aiheuttaman melun (ja tärinän) syistä ja niiden ratkaisukeinoista (ja syistä miksei näitä ratkaisukeinoja ole käytetty jo vuosia...). Sitä voisi esitellä myös kaupunkisuunnittelijoille ja muille raitioliikenteen kanssa tekemisissä oleville tahoille.


Tai sitten ihan sellainen presentaatio, jolla stimuloitaisiin myös kuuloelimiä. Tai rakentaa vaikka lyhyt hiljainen ratikkapätkä myös helsinkiin, kun se nyt ei eurooppalaisten esimerkkien valossa kuitenkaan mikään mission impossible vaikuttaisi olevan. Kalvosulkeiset osana nimbykoulutusta ei välttämättä ole se tehokkain keino.

Toisaalta noin yleisellä tasolla kyllähän tuo urputus noissa asukaskinkereissä on jossain määrin ymmärrettävääkin. Mitään todellisia mahdollisuuksiahan tavallisella kansalla ei ole näihin suunnitelmiin vaikuttaa, vaikka jopa lakeja myöten muuta diibadaata väitettäisiinkin. Virkamiehet suoltavat suunnitelmia, jotka sitten poliittiset "päätöksentekijät" siunaavat samalla kun erinäiset painostusryhmät naureskelevat partaansa talutushihnan ei-koira-päässä. Ei siinä Reinolle 68 v. tai Fannylle  74 v. paljon muita mahdollisuuksia jää kuin paukuttaa kävelykeppiä näissä showtilaisuuksissa, jotka suoran demokratian valekaapuun on epäonnistuneesti yritetty naamioida.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei siinä Reinolle 68 v. tai Fannylle  74 v. paljon muita mahdollisuuksia jää kuin paukuttaa kävelykeppiä näissä showtilaisuuksissa, jotka suoran demokratian valekaapuun on epäonnistuneesti yritetty naamioida.


Tavallisesti tietysti juuri näin. E-Helsinki taitaa kuitenkin olla sikäli poikkeus, ettei virastossa mun ymmärtääkseni ole mitään erityistä hinkua lähteä priorisoimaan Huvilakadulle tehtävää ratikkasilmukkaa kovin korkealle, kun kaupunkiin pitäisi saada aikamoiset radat rakennettua Topeliuksenkadulle, Ilmalaan, Hernesaareen, Laajasaloon, Kalasatamaan...

----------


## Albert

Ainahan vastustajat ovat äänekkäimpiä. Eikä mikään todistelu muuta heidän mielipiteitään.
Mutta tottahan on, että meidän ratatekniikkamme on yli vuosisadan takaista.
Mitään päätöksiä paremmasta ei ole tehty. Pitäisi olla näyttää vastustajille mustaa valkoisella, että nyt aletaan (vihdoin) käyttää radanrakentamisessa länsi-eurooppalaista tekniikkaa. Ja, että se tarkoittaisi "melun" vähenemistä.
Laitoin _melun_ lainausmerkkeihin, koska itse pidän siitä. Se kuuluu oikean kaupungin ääniin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Laitoin _melun_ lainausmerkkeihin, koska itse pidän siitä. Se kuuluu oikean kaupungin ääniin.


Toi on kyllä ihan totta. Sellainen tavanomainen ratikan kolina ja ulina kaarteissa ovat erottamaton osa Stadin äänimaailmaa. Tosin varioiden paikoin kamala räminä ristikoissa menee kyllä jo överiksi.

----------


## Albert

> Tosin varioiden paikoin kamala räminä ristikoissa menee kyllä jo överiksi.


Varioiden aikaan en ole (valitettavasti) asunut enää ratikkalinjan varrella. 
Mutta aikanaan* teliperävaunuissa* oli yleisesti "64-kulmaiset" pyörät. Sellainen juna (4x mv + 4x pv) kun paineli kadulla vauhdilla, oli "melu" ihan jotain muuta kuin minkä variot saavat vain vaihteissa aikaan.  Mutta siihenkin tottui. Ei se häirinnyt. Oli vain stadin ääniä.

----------


## hmikko

Kaupunki järjestää Ilmalan asemanseudun tulevaisuutta koskevan työpajan torstaina 21. päivä:

http://www.hel.fi/www/uutiset/fi/kau...aan-tyopajassa

Arviointi- ja osallistumissuunnitelmassa näkyy tämmöinen varaus raitiotielle. Melko hirviää sinikäyrää, sanoisin. Tuosta voisi tietysti rautatien pohjoispuolella olevan mutkan vetää helposti suoraksi, kun koko varikkoalue on suunnittelematta ja tulevat kadut voinee piirtää vapaasti, ainakin jos ei tonttien omistussuhteistä välitä. Oikaisu vaan sitten veisi radan vähän kauemmas Ilmalan asemasta. Näppäkätevä suora linjaus olisi tietysti Ilmalankujan suunnassa suoraan ja tasoristeys Hakamäentiellä aseman yläpuolella.

----------


## hmikko

Kaupunki pyytää nyt palautetta eteläisen Postipuiston kaavaluonnoksesta:

https://kerrokantasi.hel.fi/hearing/...nenpostipuisto

Itelleni yllättäen tuossa on raitiotien varaus eri linjalla kuin tähän asti nähdyissä esityksissä. Kaavaselostuksen luonnoksessa mainitaan, että raitiotie tulisi Ilmalan puolella Televisiokadulle. Sieltä ilmeisesti Rantaradan ali? Onko nyt luovuttu raitiotien vetämisestä Ilmalantorille, vai jääkö se erilliseksi haaraksi? Mie kuvittelin, että Ilmalantorin suunnitelmat olivat jo pitkällä. Oli miten oli, niin tämä uusi linjaus on toki raitiotien toimivuuden kannalta varmaan paljon parempi kuin Ilmalanrinteen kautta kiemurteleminen.

----------


## Etika

> Kaupunki pyytää nyt palautetta eteläisen Postipuiston kaavaluonnoksesta:
> 
> https://kerrokantasi.hel.fi/hearing/...nenpostipuisto
> 
> Itelleni yllättäen tuossa on raitiotien varaus eri linjalla kuin tähän asti nähdyissä esityksissä. Kaavaselostuksen luonnoksessa mainitaan, että raitiotie tulisi Ilmalan puolella Televisiokadulle. Sieltä ilmeisesti Rantaradan ali? Onko nyt luovuttu raitiotien vetämisestä Ilmalantorille, vai jääkö se erilliseksi haaraksi? Mie kuvittelin, että Ilmalantorin suunnitelmat olivat jo pitkällä. Oli miten oli, niin tämä uusi linjaus on toki raitiotien toimivuuden kannalta varmaan paljon parempi kuin Ilmalanrinteen kautta kiemurteleminen.


LKH ryhmässä tuosta oli keskustelua ja siellä suunnittelija kertoi, että ysi olisi yhä ajamassa Ilmalantorille, jossa sillä on päättäri. Postipuistoon ajaisi uusi linja, jonka päättäri voisi olla esimerkiksi Kalasatamassa (johon ajavat ratikkalinjat ovat myöskin auki).

----------


## hmikko

> LKH ryhmässä tuosta oli keskustelua ja siellä suunnittelija kertoi, että ysi olisi yhä ajamassa Ilmalantorille, jossa sillä on päättäri. Postipuistoon ajaisi uusi linja, jonka päättäri voisi olla esimerkiksi Kalasatamassa (johon ajavat ratikkalinjat ovat myöskin auki).


Vois olla jopa ihan toimiva ratkaisu, kun reitillä on vaihtoyhteyksiä tarjolla riittämiin (Ilmala, Pasila, nykyisistä ratikoista kaikki paitsi 3 ja 4, Kalasatamassa metro). Kaavaluonnoksen selostuksessa mainitaan myös jatko pohjoispäästä sekä Käpylän asemalle että Jokerille Maunulaan, mikä kuulosti minusta jo suorastaan valaistuneelta. Tuon karttaan piirretyn radan päästä Metsälätiellä on matkaa Jokerille katua pitkin 1,7 km. 

Kirjoitin edellä, että Rantaradan ali, mutta raitiotiehän menisi tietysti yli, kun rautatie on valmiiksi kallioleikkauksessa. Hakamäentien alituksesta taitaisi tulla sitten suht jyrkkä sukellus, ja haasteellinen rakennushanke kun paikka on kahden Hakamäentien sillan välissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:05 ----------

Tarkemmin materiaaleja kelaamalla löytyi tämmöinenkin. Raitiotietä on ilmeisesti kaavailtu menemään Hakamäentien olemassa olevan sillan ali. Liikennevirasto tietysti vastustaa lausunnossaan, kun Ilmalan varikkoraiteiden osalta menee ahtaaksi.

----------


## Etika

> Vois olla jopa ihan toimiva ratkaisu, kun reitillä on vaihtoyhteyksiä tarjolla riittämiin (Ilmala, Pasila, nykyisistä ratikoista kaikki paitsi 3 ja 4, Kalasatamassa metro). Kaavaluonnoksen selostuksessa mainitaan myös jatko pohjoispäästä sekä Käpylän asemalle että Jokerille Maunulaan, mikä kuulosti minusta jo suorastaan valaistuneelta. Tuon karttaan piirretyn radan päästä Metsälätiellä on matkaa Jokerille katua pitkin 1,7 km.


Tuossa samassa keskustelussa mainittiin, että uuden yleiskaavan lautakuntakäsittelyssä tehty kuuden rakennuspikselin poisto Metsäläntien pohjoispuolelta tarkoittaa, että Jokeri-yhteys näyttää epätodennäköiseltä. Matkalle ei jää enää riittävästi kysyntää ratikkalinjalle. Käpylän aseman yhteys sen sijaan näyttää todennäköisemmältä jatkolta.

----------


## 339-DF

Aikamoisia paiseita ja vänkyröitä tuohon ratikkareittiin on onnistuttu saamaan. Siinä mielessä siis aitoa helsinkiläistä ratikkasuunnittelua. Ilmeisesti Hernesaaren hyvin tehty ratikka oli vain tilapäinen mielenhäiriö. Miksi esimerkiksi Pasilankadulta poistuttaessa ja junarata ylitettäessä pitäisi tehdä tuollainen tiukka mutka, kun rata voisi mennä suoraan ja talot sijoiteltaisiin sen mukaan (hmikon kuva)? Konepaja-alueen fiaskosta ei näemmä ole opittu mitään.

Reilua olisi myös sanoa suoraan, että Ilmalan ratikkaa ei tule. Sehän on hankkeista sellainen, että sitä nätisti vuosi toisensa perään siirretään aina hitusen eteenpäin, juuri sen verran, ettei sitä tarvitse ihan vielä alkaa suunnitella. Muistaakseni sen piti olla valmis vuoteen 2005 mennessä.

----------


## hmikko

> Miksi esimerkiksi Pasilankadulta poistuttaessa ja junarata ylitettäessä pitäisi tehdä tuollainen tiukka mutka, kun rata voisi mennä suoraan ja talot sijoiteltaisiin sen mukaan (hmikon kuva)?


Kuvan linjauksen paikallahan Ilmalassa on tällä hetkellä rakennus, käsittääkseni Ylen studioiden joku osa. Se ainakin pitää purkaa ennen kuin edes tuo kiemura on mahdollinen. Luulen, että tuossa kaupunkisuunnittelija on yrittänyt saada raitiolinjan viereen jäämään toimistotalolle jonkunlaisen tontin. Kaavailuissahan tuo koko Rantaradan reuna kalliolla on 5-6 kerroksista toimistoa, ja niistä kerrosneliöistä tulee tietysti tuloja. Tietty voihan raitiotien laittaa menemään rakennuksen läpikin, jos tahtoa piisaa.

On tuo esitys kumminkin vähemmän mutkainen kuin se edellinen, eli Ilmalantorilta Ilmalanrinnettä alas, mikä nyt meni ehkä enemmän huumoriosastolle.

----------


## 339-DF

Ilmalan raitiotie on vihdoin etenemässä kohti toteutusta. Liikennesuunnitelmat ovat tulossa Kylkkiin maaliskuussa, katusuunnitelmat laaditaan tänä vuonna ja rakentamiseen on varattu rahat 20192020. Tuli pienenä yllätyksenä, joskin iloisena sellaisena.

Tuleeko tuosta sitten loppujen lopuksi otsikon mukaisesti linjan 9 jatke vai ei, onkin mielenkiintoinen asia. Sikäli kun aikataulut pitävät ja rata avataan liikenteelle 2020 tai 2021, niin se varmaan avautuu ysin jatkeena. Mutta kun Postipuun alueen rata valmistuu, on priorisoinnin aika. Ehkä 9 jatkaa sinne, jotta uudelta asuinalueelta saadaan vaihdoton keskustayhteys. Siinä vaiheessa Ilmalaan voisi olla tarjolla Kalasatamaan, Nihtiin ja Yliskylään vievä linja, jonka läntinen päätepysäkki jää alkuun Länsi-Pasilaan.

----------


## 339-DF

En osaa lukea tätä uutista. Tarkoittaako tämä nyt sitä, että kadulle, jolla kulkee ratikka, ei saa enää rakentaa sellaisia asuntoja, joiden ikkunat ovat vain ratikkakadun suuntaan?

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000008308194.html

Jos näin on, niin eihän tässä ole järjen hiventä. Toivottavasti tolla raideliikennemelulla tarkoitetaan jotain muuta, kuten läheistä rautatietä.




> Nyt kaavaa joudutaan kuitenkin muuttamaan, sillä kaupunki sai Uudenmaan ely-keskukselta oikaisukehotuksen. Sen mukaan suunnitelmien mukaisiin asuntoihin kantautuisi liikaa melua.
> 
> Ely-keskuksen mukaan meluselvityksen perusteella melutasot ylittäisivät melun ohjearvot kaikilla Radiokadun puoleisilla asuinrakennusten julkisivuilla. Ely-keskus vaatii siksi oikaisukehotuksessa, että asunnot määrätään avautumaan myös muuhun kuin Radiokadun suuntaan.
> 
> Melun häiritsevyyttä ja haitallisuutta vain Radiokadun suuntaan avautuvien asuntojen kohdalla lisäävät ely-keskuksen merkittävästi raideliikenteen aiheuttaman melun enimmäistasot. Ely-keskus perustelee vaatimustaan oikaista kaavaa lisäksi sillä, että korkeat enimmäistasot vaikuttavat terveyden lisäksi merkittävästi myös asuntojen viihtyisyyteen ja mahdollisuuksiin tuulettaa asuntoa.

----------


## j-lu

^ Kyllä tuossa on lähes välttämättä kyse raitiotien aiheuttamasta melusta, koska kaava koskee tontteja Radiokadun kummallakin puolella ja lisäksi Radiokatu 15 sisäpihajulkisivu avautuu rautatielle päin, eikä siitä ole puhetta.

Ei sinänsä yllätä, ely-keskukset ovat maalaismodernistisen yhdyskuntasuunnittelun lipunkantajia. Jos heistä olisi kiinni, kaupungin rakentaminen kiellettäisiin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En osaa lukea tätä uutista. Tarkoittaako tämä nyt sitä, että kadulle, jolla kulkee ratikka, ei saa enää rakentaa sellaisia asuntoja, joiden ikkunat ovat vain ratikkakadun suuntaan?


Ei nyt sentään: perustuu kuitenkin melumallinnuksiin, vaikka melun lähde nyt tietysti on raitiotie. Eli käytännössä voi vaatia tekemään raitiotietä jonkin verran tasokkaammin: suunnittelulla, kasvillisuudella ja valituilla rakenneratkaisuilla voi vaikuttaa paljonkin melutasoon. Eihän raitiovaunu itsessään ole erikoisen äänekäs. Asiaan voi vaikuttaa myös raideliikenteen ja autoliikenteen yhteisvaikutus.

Sinällään ei ole ollenkaan huono suunnitteluperiaate, että asunnoissa olisi ikkunoita/parvekkeita myös rauhalliselle sisäpihalle. Ihan riippumatta siitä, vaatiiko ELY-keskus sitä vai ei.

----------


## 8.6

> Sinällään ei ole ollenkaan huono suunnitteluperiaate, että asunnoissa olisi ikkunoita/parvekkeita myös rauhalliselle sisäpihalle. Ihan riippumatta siitä, vaatiiko ELY-keskus sitä vai ei.


Ei tuo ole monissa taloissa järkevästi toteutettavissa. Lisäksi samalla perusteella voisi kieltää kokonaan asuntojen rakentamisen lentomelualueelle. Tuskin raitiotiestä ainakaan enempää melua tulee.

----------


## Max

> Ei tuo ole monissa taloissa järkevästi toteutettavissa. Lisäksi samalla perusteella voisi kieltää kokonaan asuntojen rakentamisen lentomelualueelle. Tuskin raitiotiestä ainakaan enempää melua tulee.


Eikös se ole jo kiellettykin? Vantaalla on todella laajat alueet uudisrakennuskiellossa.

----------


## 8.6

> Eikös se ole jo kiellettykin? Vantaalla on todella laajat alueet uudisrakennuskiellossa.


On, mutta vain pahimmilla lentomelualueilla. Raitiotien melu tuskin vastaa edes hiljaisempien lentomelualuiden melua.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> On, mutta vain pahimmilla lentomelualueilla. Raitiotien melu tuskin vastaa edes hiljaisempien lentomelualuiden melua.


Muistan kun muutin 1999 Töölön tulliin. Ihmettelin kun pöytä tärisi tai oikeammin pöydällä ollut herätyskello. Ratikat kun ajavat vaihteen yli täristävät kunnolla tien rakenteita ja talot tien varressa ovat samalla kalliopohjalla. Eli ei kyse ole vain äänestä.

----------


## 8.6

> Muistan kun muutin 1999 Töölön tulliin. Ihmettelin kun pöytä tärisi tai oikeammin pöydällä ollut herätyskello. Ratikat kun ajavat vaihteen yli täristävät kunnolla tien rakenteita ja talot tien varressa ovat samalla kalliopohjalla. Eli ei kyse ole vain äänestä.


Mutta siihen taas ei ikkunoiden sijainti auta. Turhaa valitusta ELY:ltä mielestäni. Pitäisi ennemmin panostaa vaihteiden tärinäneristykseen.

----------


## pehkonen

Kuusitien kääntöpaikan melu se vasta onkin raastaavaa, mutta siihen tottui, kuten myös Meilahden kansainvälisen lentoaseman liikenteeseen. Alueella asunut vuodesta 1986.

----------


## Makke93

Ilmalan ratikan työmaa näyttää olevan jo hyvin pitkällä. Raiteet on maassa koko matkalla paitsi pieni pätkä Radiokadun ja Ilmalankadun risetyksessä sekä Ilmalantorin silmukassa. Silmukassakin on jo raiteita ohitse haarautumiskohdan, mutta maa-ainesta puuttuu vielä torin pohjoispäästä sen verran, ettei sinne raiteita saa pistettyä vielä hetkeen.

----------


## 339-DF

Ilmalan raitiotien aloitus senkus viivästyy. Nyt uusi tavoitepäivämäärä on kuulemma 17.10.2022. Syyksi on kerrottu Pasilan työmaan viivästyminen. Varmaankaan kuljettajapulan riivaamalla PSKL:lla ei olla pahoillaan tästä.

----------


## Makke93

Toissapäivänä, kun kävin ratikan kyydissä Pasilankadun uudella radalla, välittömästi Pasilankadun ja Pasilansillan risteyksen pohjoispuolella oli vielä työmaata ja pätkiä radastakin puuttui, varmaan liittyy siihen.

HSL:n kuljettajaohjeessa lukee Ilmalaan jatkolle vielä 16.9, mutta 3:n käännöllä Meilahden klinikoille on tuo sama 17.10.

----------

